# Shokugeki No Souma (Shounen Jump)



## The Wanderer (Nov 23, 2012)

*Food Wars! :Shokugeki No Souma (Shounen Jump)*

Shokugeki no Soma is one of Weekly Jump's newest additions, along with Hungry Joker and Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san.

The story revolves around Yukihira Souma, who is the son of a great cook. The story starts off with an urban life planner wanting to buy the Yukihira Restaurant. Will Souma be able to drive the urban life planner and her thugs away with his cooking?

RAW can be found: Chapter is out 

I guess the translated version should be available soon.

EDIT: Changing the title to the one given by VIZ


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 24, 2012)

From the looks of it, the art looks real nice but I can tell this will be canceled in the future.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> From the looks of it, the art looks real nice but I can tell this will be canceled in the future.



Maybe, maybe it won't.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 29, 2012)

RAW for the second chapter available:

he didn't dodge her cero.

The art is GORGEOUS, to say the least. I really hope Tosh gets used to the weekly deadlines and improves his art even more.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 30, 2012)

chap is out

Chapter 1 prepped, translated, fried and served for your enjoyment.

Who else but Tosh should draw a manga that has girls asking for more.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn right. I only hope people don't bitch about Tosh not getting enough time to draw the usual to the point of getting this cancelled se he can go back to what he normally does ...

Don't fuck this up Japan.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2012)

That tentacle rape scene


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

So the mangaka for this is a former ero-artist?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2012)

an erotic cooking manga for young men....

I don't even know what to say. 

I thought WSJ already had its fill of that with Komatsu and Toriko really.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 3, 2012)

Indeed, Tosh is the penname used by Saeki Shun. I guess most people here should know how to find all his works huh ?

To Stilzkin: I haven't read Toriko, I've seen enough of Shimabukuro's art (covers, scans) and his art and character design doesn't strike me as one that could be describes as easy on the eyes or "erotic" as you put it. They're more vintage-ey or "manly".


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, that point is both are about food porn. 

Though I do not mind having both this series running in WSJ. It just means this faces competition with Toriko. Although you can say that they are all competing.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 3, 2012)

People are having 4 sports manga in WSJ right now. We can certainly deal with 2 cooking mangas.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 3, 2012)

^
Sure, since I liked this more than the other new serializations.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2012)

2nd chapter is out.

This could be good, reminds me of Yakitate!! with its ridiculousness (even if it's more ecchi-related). I hope it stays over the top till the end.

Eagerly anticipating transformation of that girl and becoming MC's slave next chapter


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like Erina will have an orgasm next chapter after she eats MC's dish.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 7, 2012)

I just discovered this today.  I love Tosh's Saeki Shun art work and have for a while 

Not only is the art good, but the plot seems to have potential


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 7, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> an erotic cooking manga for young men....
> 
> I don't even know what to say.
> 
> I thought WSJ already had its fill of that with Komatsu and Toriko really.


Different target audiences, you see. Toriko is more for yaoi lovers with its gay innuendos. Shokugeki is more for regular hentai lovers.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Different target audiences, you see. Toriko is more for yaoi lovers with its gay innuendos. Shokugeki is more for regular hentai lovers.



Good god your set is awesome.


You say that now but just wait until he starts competing against guys like his father.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the testers are going to be mainly women even in that case. And by your comment you're implying you expect this going long enough to reach that point.

Good.

Good.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2012)

Whether this series lasts is really up in the air in my opinion. I can see people liking it but I also see that it is missing something hearty that dooms it to look like a short lived series.

Introducing its characters, and hoping that the readers like them, should be the primairy goal of the series right now.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

I prefer more serious cooking stories with less oral orgasms. The reactions to the food are heavily ridiculous. But, I guess that is the point? Could appeal to some people cause the art is good and the main character doesn't seem like a bitch. Just hope this doesn't turn in to some pervy harem manga based around cooking.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 13, 2012)

The raw for the fourth chapter is available:

here

EDIT: Chapter 3 available:

here


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 13, 2012)

Wasn't he given like an hour to make the meal? Is it actually possible to cook a broth in that amount of time properly?

Anyway I'm amused by this series so far.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 14, 2012)

In the end Erina falls prey to Yukihira's cooking skill but refused to admit that he got the talent. And I'm a little surprised that he failed though.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 17, 2012)

Chapter 4 available:

with her death


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 18, 2012)

So Souma still got admitted thanks to Erina's father. Pretty lucky of him.


----------



## 8 (Dec 18, 2012)

that principal seems to be a cool guy.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 31, 2012)

Chapter 6 is out.

Ch.62


----------



## 8 (Dec 31, 2012)

my favorite page


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 6, 2013)

just stumbled upon this. I like the art style.

Hope it doesn't get axed too soon.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 22, 2013)

So the guy with the apron was one the the elites. He certainly did leave a good impression.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 2, 2013)

This has been really fun so far.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Its been doing well I doubt it will be cancelled any time soon.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't like to double post but:

New chapter: Ch.394


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Feb 8, 2013)

[| Shokugeki no Soma Ch.10 |]

I'm still enjoying this series. It's like shounen meets cooking meets make a harem with a non-terrible main character.

I think most of us know how this battle is going to end, but
I'm looking forward to what Ikumi will experience after tasting Souma's meat dish (had to resist making a pun).

She seems to be the more active/S type and not tsundere. Not complaining cause I enjoy having different flavors in a story like this. Makes it "taste" better.

Oh and Tosh draws some luscious lips (or maybe I'm just strange)


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the power over the school the top students get. Probably due to their similarity the Yonkou in OP right now.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 15, 2013)

One of my favs in WSJ atm.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't wait for the 1st seat character to be revealed


----------



## Sarun (Feb 16, 2013)

Dat Erina face in the last page!

Dat Soma face in the last panel!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 17, 2013)

This is an oddly enjoyable manga.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 17, 2013)

I always make sure that i read this only after Dinner.

It still doesn't help all the time.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm surprised he actually had to prepare. Thought he would storm through people for a while longer.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2013)

He is facing (practically) a pro in meat field, so he gotta do it!


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2013)

SnS 12 Translated
Like when he fought that guy who used the knife.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 24, 2013)

Is it too early for this series to win Manga of the Month?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if the series has enough followers to win.

There isn't enough to discuss just yet anyway.

What do you guys think about Ikumi? Think she will join Soma's gang after she loses?


----------



## yo586 (Feb 24, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I'm not sure if the series has enough followers to win.
> 
> There isn't enough to discuss just yet anyway.
> 
> What do you guys think about Ikumi? Think she will join Soma's gang after she loses?



She is a pretty obvious harem member, no doubts left after this chapter.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, I can see her joining. Soma is gonna be one of those boss-like harem lead. A break from usual weak harem MC's.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 24, 2013)

She could end up on his side but not actually be in the posse that the series centers around.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 24, 2013)

Well Megumi seems to be the guaranteed posse for Soma at the moment but I cans ee both Ikumi (and maybe Don Club president in some instances) joining.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Yeah, I can see her joining. Soma is gonna be one of those boss-like harem lead. *A break from usual weak harem MC's.*



I seriously hope so, we definitely don't need another Minato Sahashi

Also, I gotta say, I like the expressions the characters when they taste the MC's food


----------



## Sarun (Feb 24, 2013)

> I like the expressions the characters when they taste the MC's food


That's one of the best parts of this series!


----------



## Blαck (Feb 24, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> That's one of the best parts of this series!



 Indeed, can't wait until the MC gets his seat among the 10


----------



## yo586 (Feb 25, 2013)

My guess is that it depends entirely on her popularity on polls whether or not she is a main harem member or just side.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 25, 2013)

Polls seem to be driven by how much boss-like Soma is for the series.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 2, 2013)

Another women tamed by his food.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Mar 2, 2013)

Man, by the end of this serious Souma is going to have a very diverse harem team of female chefs on his side.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like he showed her that with his skills, he could make her better than A5 Beef taste like it came from god's anus if he used it


----------



## Wrath (Mar 4, 2013)

Translated version is out.

As I thought, he never intended to join the club. He's not a specialist.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 4, 2013)

SnS 13 
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




I need to taste some of this food 
Link removed


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 8, 2013)

I wish they translated this faster.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

Medaka Box 185


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for the link man.

That last page looks very nice. When was the last time the heroine was set-up to be a direct antagonist ? Erina has the "I'll expel you as soon as I get the chance Souma" look. Heh. Last main heroine I rooted for was Aya Toujou.

I'll be definately looking forward to these 3 color pages in a row.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> Nice. Thanks for the link man.
> 
> That last page looks very nice. *When was the last time the heroine was set-up to be a direct antagonist ? Erina has the "I'll expel you as soon as I get the chance Souma" look. Heh*. Last main heroine I rooted for was Aya Toujou.
> 
> I'll be definately looking forward to these 3 color pages in a row.



She's like that now, but it's only a matter of time before she falls for his pimpness and joins his harem


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2013)

She is tough/tsun cookie. Even after orgasming from Soma, she is not in his train.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> She's like that now, but it's only a matter of time before she falls for his pimpness and joins his harem



She should be one of the final opponents for the series.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 9, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> She should be one of the final opponents for the series.



It's either gonna be her, the grandfather or the Number one seat guy/girl.

I'm betting they'll share a moment at this camp thing


----------



## 8 (Mar 10, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> It's either gonna be her, the grandfather or the Number one seat guy/girl.
> 
> I'm betting they'll share a moment at this camp thing


you forgot to mention his dad. he seems to be a big shot. the manga started with a show off between them. may as well end that way.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't see why the dad wouldn't be the final opponent.

This isn't one of those series where it would make sense to have the father defeated by a villain before he gets a chance to challenge him.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2013)

8 said:


> you forgot to mention his dad. he seems to be a big shot. the manga started with a show off between them. may as well end that way.



Forgot about the dad, guess he is more likely to be FV.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think he'll defeat his father directly. 

Maybe Souma's final challange will be someone who's considered an equal to his dad (And to some, someone even better than him) Souma besting him would imply he's better than his father while at the same time preserving all the badassery he acquired during the series.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 16, 2013)

Well that guy is about to get murdered.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think he'll get murdered. 

The way the fourth chapter introduced him (and the rest of that group at the end of Senzaemon's speech) we'll be seeing more of that guy in the future. They were presented in such a way that they won't be defeated immediately and if/when they are, it won't be in a curbstomp.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 16, 2013)

i was waiting for him to say something ,when those one percenters were introduced, like

"meh...these guys cant hold a candle to my oldman" 

btw...i find it odd that his father seems to be famous around the elite circle and yet none of the instructors know him, aside from the owner of the school


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 16, 2013)

Raviene said:


> i was waiting for him to say something ,when those one percenters were introduced, like
> 
> "meh...these guys cant hold a candle to my oldman"
> 
> btw...i find it odd that his father seems to be famous around the elite circle and yet none of the instructors know him, aside from the owner of the school



TBF it's not that odd, you won't know the names of every mildly famous person in your profession. You'll know some but not all, unless they're famous for being the best of the best. Unless they've actually met the person they're less likely to remember their last names. Every doctor doctor won't know the names of every higher level doctors, they may know some from reading research papers and medical journals, but chefs aren't exactly like that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 16, 2013)

Raviene said:


> i was waiting for him to say something ,when those one percenters were introduced, like
> 
> "meh...these guys cant hold a candle to my oldman"
> 
> btw...i find it odd that his father seems to be famous around the elite circle and yet none of the instructors know him, aside from the owner of the school



His dad seems to be pretty low key.

He's more talented than famous.

Even a small restaurant like theirs would have ended up quite popular if people knew a world class chef was working there.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 23, 2013)

For as good as his art is his colour pages aren't that great.



chapter 16: Ch. 187


----------



## Dark Travis (Mar 23, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> For as good as his art is his colour pages aren't that great.


???
How do you mean?  They look fabulous to me.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 23, 2013)

Its weird, too bright and lacks warmth. 

It would be good for a fan colouring but from the actual artist himself I would expect something more. 

Its hard to explain, maybe it looks too synthetic?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Its weird, too bright and lacks warmth.
> 
> It would be good for a fan colouring but from the actual artist himself I would expect something more.
> 
> Its hard to explain, maybe it looks too synthetic?



You were looking for warmth from a hentai artist?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Guess that new guy isn't just all talk, interesting.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 29, 2013)

Another color page? Japan must be starting to like this.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2013)

course they do, its more tits and ass with food. ultimate hunger


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 5, 2013)

Why did no one translate them yet?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 8, 2013)

Chapter 17 is out.


----------



## Guybot2 (Apr 8, 2013)

this manga is so  amazing.... why nobody make amazing manga like this?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2013)

finally.

hopefully we get the next one soon too.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally out! Wonder what the ingredient is to make the teacher looked so shocked? 

But knowing Soma, it's something interesting


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2013)

Chapter 18

gonna give some opinion here.

crushing seeds in substitution for flour isn't very impressive IMO. we do that regularly where i live.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not much the novelty of the ingredient but Souma using a freaking technicality to get it.

That being said, this chapter was funny and that last page left me wanting the next chapter as soon as I finished it.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the comedy in the last chapter.  The new rival of Soma had me really cracking up.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 15, 2013)

Shokugeki No Souma Chapter 19


----------



## Blαck (Apr 15, 2013)

So a rival finally, not bad, not bad.

And that Harem bout' to grow by one 
this


----------



## Kirito (Apr 15, 2013)

isn't that the same girl? you know, the tongue god


----------



## Blαck (Apr 15, 2013)

Kirito said:


> isn't that the same girl? you know, the tongue god



That or her twin, a twin would make a nice twist


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 16, 2013)

I lol'd at this part


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Food and Eroticism

flawless

Reminds me alot of "Yakitate! Japan"

Also the protag's main catchphrase is not as annoying as "DATTEBAYOOOOOO"


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Food and Eroticism
> 
> flawless
> 
> ...



Souma is up and coming quality


----------



## rajin (Apr 19, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 20 Raw *
*this*


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't read moon runes but I have a good feeling what the final ones said.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 19, 2013)

The author is such a nice guy. He gives everyone fanservice.

I'm guessing someone is going to have to prove themselves if they want to stick around longer.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2013)

let's see souma knock the balls outta this guy for that person. through food, of course


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2013)

SnS 20
scan

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh shit 
scan


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2013)

Didn't expect that. Also,

The director may know souma's dad?!


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Didn't expect that. Also,
> 
> The director may know souma's dad?!



Seems like it, although it surprising that the directors have seen Souma's whole name on paper before yet no one has mentioned his old man prior


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2013)

that judge gay

you don't fire fine pussy


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Seems like it, although it surprising that the directors have seen Souma's whole name on paper before yet no one has mentioned his old man prior



Same here. Either Only a select few know his father (I.E Tounge-girls dad and the director of the school who we just met), or everyone is feigning ignorance. or the funnier route, where they believe it "impossible for him to be related to that man"


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe the food he makes is so good that it distracts everyone from remembering him.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2013)

Just discovered this manga 

Clearly took some hints from other food-related manga like Yakitate! Japan especially when it comes to taste reactions, but I'm loving it.


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 21 Raw *
*The End *


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Apr 25, 2013)

Souma :amazed
You don't mess with his harem.... ever 

*Spoiler*: __ 




So either someone will intervene or Souma wins and gains even more hype


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see him winning against a reputable graduate yet (even if he's a dick), but he'll have to save the girl somehow and will look cool while doing it


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What is Soma gonna wager in shokugeki that could be comparable to keeping Megumi in the trial. I don't think Soma just putting his own neck there counts much.


----------



## XLR (Apr 26, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What is Soma gonna wager in shokugeki that could be comparable to keeping Megumi in the trial. I don't think Soma just putting his own neck there counts much.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think this matter would be solved through a shokugeki.Souma doesn't stand a chance,Besides as you said putting his own neck doesn't count much.I think the dispute would be put before head chef Doujima and he might simply overrule Koujirou's decision.


----------



## Space (Apr 26, 2013)

Even if koujirou is one of the top 5 of a year, it doesn't mean there are always 5 people in every year that can beat Shouma. So Shouma could have a decent chance if he plays his A game.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 26, 2013)

Dat Souma


----------



## Wrath (Apr 26, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Same here. Either Only a select few know his father (I.E Tounge-girls dad and the director of the school who we just met), or everyone is feigning ignorance. or the funnier route, where they believe it "impossible for him to be related to that man"


Yukihira isn't a super rare name or anything, and after the impact Souma made at the opening ceremony everyone knows that he comes from a tiny restaurant, so they have no reason to associate him with a famous chef.

Plus while his dad is clearly famous he must have been inactive for a while since he's been running their small family business for the past ten years or so.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SO GLAD THAT DUMB BITCH GOT LET GO... GAWD I HATED HER

NO SELF CONFIDENCE OR ANYTHING

HOW DEPRESSING DO YOU WANT TO BE?

HAVE SOME FUCKING FAITH IN YOURSELF




good end to chappie


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

Silly TJ, she's important potential for the harem. Souma needs her to polish his pickle.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 26, 2013)

OH snap!  Fun cliffhanger


----------



## Wrath (Apr 26, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how she gains confidence in herself. That's what we call character development, bitch.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

oh my gawd

her character pissed me so off

It's like: "BAW BAW I CAN'T COOK"

when I heard how exclusive the GAKUEN was, I was like: "can't wait for this bitch to fail"

SOUMA DOESN'T NEED HIS HAREM

ALL HE NEEDS IS BIGTITS McMURIKAN AND SPONGEASS McGRAMPSDAUGHTER

AND THEN SHOVE HIS CANAPES INTO THEIR BLACK PUDDING


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2013)

It's not that she can't cook
She's nervous and slow as fuck though


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2013)

you know, being my own cook one of the things i learned from gordon ramsey is that you always check your stores for spoiling food, because if you neglect to check them "you don't fucking deserve your kitchen." besides, what kind of examiner skews the passing rate? also, shouldn't tadokoro get extra points for masking the spoiling cauliflower?

first time i've thought deeply in food porn fiction ever since cooking master boy

you know what, fucking gordon ramsey should be in here. i fucking hate his language and would pop him right in the kisser, but would ask for an autograph afterwards because you know his skills are incredible and deserves respect.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

top lels to the dude who keeps stripping everywhere

total Gray Fullbuster rip off though


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2013)

Soma being boss-like!


----------



## tgre (Apr 27, 2013)

Im not saying she can't cook. She seems to think that she can't cook well, but when it comes down to it, she can pull through in the clutch. She also knows how and where to pick top quality produce (as evidence with her tending the garden of the dorms and also the first challenge) but she has NO FUCKING SELF ESTEEM

I foresee that there will be absolutely VERY LITTLE character development for this character and she'll go the way of Hinata ala Naruto and develop not even a smidgeon of self-respect

All the shit that Souma babbled to the head chef, is shit that she should have known as well

But didn't have the courage to say

also if she really wanted to be in the school she wouldn't have told Souma "not to worry" when he was taking a verbal beating at the obvious expense of his dish's integrity

I know its a long shot, but I really hope she gets let off... at the very least I hope she becomes an outside character to the entire high school

/rant


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2013)

That's not like her character. The fact she was able to come through as se did by herself shows her development, and as it seems.. She's slowly turning into souma's Rock. She also didn't say anything because she didn't want to get souma expelled on her account. By all means, she should be there in that class, and that dude fails as a cool, chef and human. He needs to die; and I _hope_ souma kicks his ass, or the director intervenes and fires his stupid ass


----------



## Shozan (Apr 27, 2013)

fuck this if Souma beats that alumni.


----------



## tgre (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm telling you guys

she's this series' Hinata

T_T


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2013)

Or she could be the series nodoka D<


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> fuck this if Souma beats that alumni.



Souma is too boss to lose 

Chances are it'll either be a tie or Souma does so well that the Amumni changes his mind


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2013)

Assholes like him don't change their mind until someone made them their bitch.


----------



## Blαck (May 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Assholes like him don't change their mind until someone made them their bitch.



Then Souma is gonna have to cook his ass off.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 5, 2013)

Any news for chapter 22?


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

I wonder what he said on the last page since her expression looks like she just lost 80 years of her life force


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2013)

"whoever wins this match will get his dick sucked by YOU"

is what i think was said


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 10, 2013)

Guys, I love you xD I've been looking for chap 22 >___<

(this manga is already awesome, S?ma is Soooo badass...I love secondary character...bref, It's a good manga )


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

For some reason, manga about food are always to my liking


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 10, 2013)

You're talking to a french gourmet ...

_Fooooood..._ *drooling*

Do you know Yakitatte no Japan? or smth like that


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2013)

yakitate was good. cooking master boy was good too


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2013)

Yakitate was all about bread though
Had hilarious reaction pages too


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 10, 2013)

That was hilarious !! (only about bread but still it was just...WTF, completely crazy.)
You know, in France, bread is like a symbol of...of french people xD so I like it very much.

I have never heard of cooking master boy...did I miss smth?


----------



## Shozan (May 10, 2013)

I have Nobunaga no Chef in my to read list.


----------



## Space (May 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what he said on the last page since her expression looks like she just lost 80 years of her life force



I think the last page simply said, "Shoku Geki, start!"


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 12, 2013)

It's "Shokugeki kaisen da"

Kaisen means "to start a war" so I guess it's why she looks like a ghost...but it's just the start ^^


----------



## The Wanderer (May 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what he said on the last page since her expression looks like she just lost 80 years of her life force



Maybe you already know this by now, but just in case:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doujima and Hinako intervened, and the former called for a shokugeki to see if Kojirou can reconsider his decision if the later is defeated. The twist though is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Megumi has to be the lead chef, with Souma's as his assistant, with all the alumni as judges(minus Inako, who's biased to Megumi). Her face in the last page was her reaction to Doujima's "Tadokoro Megumi, you must be the lead cook" last minute condition just as she was prepared to assist Souma







EDIT: This is weird, are you guys seeing an ad right below this ?

2ND EDIT. Finally fixed. Nevermind.


----------



## Toriko (May 12, 2013)

So is this like Toriko with no muscles or fighting?


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2013)

Brohan said:


> So is this like Toriko with no muscles or fighting?



Sorta, but there's way more women in this. Give it a read


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2013)

Also, Glad some of the instructors have Soma's back.


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2013)

I only started reading this a couple of days ago... It's crazy!


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 14, 2013)

Totally

I'm in love with Isshiki Satoshi:amazed


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2013)

Is this a harem?


----------



## Dark Travis (May 14, 2013)

^
No
(at least, not yet possibly)


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 23 Raw  *
*match the picture showing Karakura Town being torn off the earth in a circular shape
*


----------



## Blαck (May 19, 2013)

Chapter 23 Translated



*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn this page is 75% badass and the rest is just sad 
Link removed


----------



## Spirit King (May 19, 2013)

Seriously don't see the point of this match outside of destroying any reputation this school has. Regardless how good she is, there is a gulf in experience between the two. If a student that's barely started and was going to be failed can beat a Chef that's graduated, was successful and asked come back to teach, Then frecks the point in going to the school, and it's supposed pedigree. This isn't even the MC we're talking about who you can hand wave some of the bullshit due to being the special MC, this was a character that wasn't shown to be exceptional until this match.


----------



## Wrath (May 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Seriously don't see the point of this match outside of destroying any reputation this school has. Regardless how good she is, there is a gulf in experience between the two. If a student that's barely started and was going to be failed can beat a Chef that's graduated, was successful and asked come back to teach, Then frecks the point in going to the school, and it's supposed pedigree. This isn't even the MC we're talking about who you can hand wave some of the bullshit due to being the special MC, this was a character that wasn't shown to be exceptional until this match.


I'm pretty certain they're going to lose, but the teacher's judgement will be overruled because Tadokoro will prove she deserves to be in the school.


----------



## Spirit King (May 19, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I'm pretty certain they're going to lose, but the teacher's judgement will be overruled because Tadokoro will prove she deserves to be in the school.



That's not how shokugeki works. If you lose your out. She has to win (due to whatever condition of the match is). That's why she's not simply having the exam again, and why all the teachers says she has to be the lead chef and fix this herself. The teacher also has his own personal bet in this that the others would leave if he won. So that's unlikely to happen.


----------



## tgre (May 20, 2013)

Fuck I hate Tadokoro

speaking as someone that loves food and used to work in hospitality... if this mangaka is just using tadokoro as a "quiet-shy girl with no confidence" archetype... then this is most DEFINITELY the wrong manga to put it in. Food is all about passion and enthusiasm.

She's a fucking disgrace to everything that this manga is trying to make us appreciate.

Can't respect a character who has no respect for themselves

The protagonist is a-ok in my books though. Wish he challenged Shinomiya because "he wanted to test his worth" rather than "baww I want to save you Megumi-chaaaaaaaaaaaaan"

fucking putz.


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Fuck I hate Tadokoro
> 
> speaking as someone that loves food and used to work in hospitality... if this mangaka is just using tadokoro as a "quiet-shy girl with no confidence" archetype... then this is most DEFINITELY the wrong manga to put it in. Food is all about passion and enthusiasm.
> 
> ...



I agree, though the author might be trying to force some quick character development for Tadokoro and give her that swift kick in the ass she needs.

As for Souma, yeah would've been better if he challenged the other guy just to knock him down a few pegs.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2013)

Volume 2 cover:


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

The magical cabbage girl page


----------



## The Wanderer (May 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It takes men with infinite testicular fortitude to don the magical girl costume AND still look manly as hell.

Gin Doujima is one of those privileged gentlemen.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2013)

Yeah I still don't see how she's realistically going to win here, even with the main character's help. She's been too "average" for that until now.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2013)

I thought for a second... JUST A SPLIT SECOND... we were going to see some character development from Megumi last chapter only because the guys told her that she would be "head chef" and that she'd have to call the shots.

How bad do you have to be to get shown up and not recognised next to your "helper"?

All the judges were just watching Soma and not her. 

For the rest of the fucking manga, she will forever be known as the girl who couldn't cut it by herself and needed to be saved by Soma. No matter what she does, she will be the quintessential little gimp of the manga who everyone will throw dirt on.

I know the mangaka made this character with the "cute, insecure and not confident about her abilities"-archetype but this is probably going to be the most inconvenient and hated trope one could use in a cooking manga where everyone, regardless of their ability has a passion to cook.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 29, 2013)

> regardless of their ability has a passion to cook



Passion and confidence aren't the same thing.


Stop complaining.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 29, 2013)

lol @ the cabbage spread.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 29, 2013)

Why am I have the feeling that Megumi will the one defeat Erina? It seems that the author is pushing hard on her to be a respectable chef, which I completely fine with it.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Why am I have the feeling that Megumi will the one defeat Erina? It seems that the author is pushing hard on her to be a respectable chef, which I completely fine with it.



well author already made the situation for her win...that four eye was so conceited that he made a 'average' dish compared to his best....


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

Spoiler for latest chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



a twist...they actually lost.!!..


Source:AohigeAP(AP Forum)


----------



## The Wanderer (May 30, 2013)

auem said:


> Spoiler for latest chapter...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you read Eru13's (Souma's translator)review on his blog ? We can get more info/juicy bits before the raw comes out. No one saw that result coming on other communities. This is refreshingly surprising, to say the least


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Passion and confidence aren't the same thing.
> 
> 
> Stop complaining.





Can't respect someone who doesn't even have any confidence in the dish she just made.

She has actually become the Hinata of the series and it hasn't even been 30 chapters.

But I'll stop, before I give myself an aneurysm.


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2013)

What's stupid is that while I know this is a shounen story and it should have all these shounen qualities... it doesn't represent the cooking world well at all. The kids that pick this up and read it should DEFINITELY NOT try to emulate the personal qualities of Megumi in the kitchen world. Cooking is all about passion, confidence and pride. As a customer, you don't want someone serving you something who has MAJOR self-doubts about what they just cooked.

Also now... they'll most likely end up staying because they displayed "their abilities to harmonize well in the kitchen, perform under pressure and manipulate ingredients blah blah" some bullshit terminology the judges will use to justify the pair of them staying because of plotshields

For a contest where their passion, confidence and most importantly their pride is on the line... this could be deemed as the biggest insult to one's ego but Megumi will probably end up OH-SO HAPPY as to the fact she can stay.

Anyway... this is my prediction as to how the story will progress so far.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 30, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Can't respect someone who doesn't even have any confidence in the dish she just made.



Well obviously not.

If she had confidence in her own skills then she wouldn't be unconfident.


Again, confidence is not passion. Her lack of faith in herself does not say anything about her worthiness to be at that school.

Having a secondary character that contrasts with the main character is as basic as it gets. Usually we get the sulky, mysterious guy (see Sasuke, Uryu, ect.) which is the opposite of the friendly out going lead. One of the main traits for our protagonist is confidence so we get this girl here who lacks it. This doesn't speak for the quality of the character but it explains the author's reasoning.

One of the biggest problems with Hinata is that she never does anything (pretty much like the rest of the cast in Naruto). Her growth is also incredibly slow. This is unlike Megumi who is shy right now, but this is only the beginning, and appears to be able to perform and will chances to do so.



> it doesn't represent the cooking world well at all



Right, there is no one out there who can cook and is also unconfident in their abilities. You also can't extend this outside just cooking and think about others who depreciate their own skills. Nope, everyone in the real world is completely confident.



> The kids that pick this up and read it should DEFINITELY NOT try to emulate the personal qualities of Megumi in the kitchen world.



Again, you are completely correct. The author is clearly labelling Megumi as a role model. Its not like the main character is confident and the story leading to her believing in her own abilities. That would be non-sense.



> Cooking is all about passion, confidence and pride.



What did you just step out of a manga? 

Passion and confidence are important in any activity. Why are you explicitly saying this about cooking as though that was something unique about it or an interesting insight that you gained from cooking yourself?

Cooking without confidence is entirely possible. This is about what you think others will think of your own skills. It isn't like we are talking about her being scared to use a knife or never going beyond one recipe. She believes herself to be inferior to others in a world class cooking school.


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2013)

I completely get where you're coming at and I'm not here to pick a fight.

As a disclaimer, I'm just saying that I'm speaking as someone who has held jobs in the hospitality sector of the workforce and how her character is sending all the wrong messages in a manga designed to emulate exemplary cooking skills.

You say that she needs room to grow and expand, however it's obvious she already has a niche for cooking with vegetables she's comfortable with and she doesn't really cook well outside of her strengths. The author should have focused on this instead of always sticking her next to Souma and making her go through all these gruelling exercises. The whole point of being a chef is to find a niche and perfect it. That's how great chefs are made.

It's not the fact that she's not confident that irks me, it's the fact that even after she's made the dish she's betting her entire career on, she's still having doubts whether it's good enough or not. If I stake my entire future and reputation on something, I'd damn well want to make sure that was the best I could do. It sends the wrong message to any kid who is thinking about entering the hospitality industry after reading this.
You can be nervous and know your own level of skill and not let it bother you... she's a character who's been set-up to ALWAYS be plagued by self-confidence issues. A trait we just know that the mangaka will often use to comedic effect to make it seem cute. However this is possibly the worst trait anyone in the cooking world should have. It's once again... sending the wrong message to its target audience.

Can you imagine the impact of a girl or boy reading this and thinking: "If Megumi can get through this... so can I!" when in actual fact without plotnojutsu, Megumi would have lasted about 3 days at the school.

The manga also clearly stated that the school itself was only for high-ranking and already established/talented child cooks who want to become the best of the best in the world. It's safe to assume that this college already harbors high skill levels among even the low-ranked students. So either she should be semi-talented, have something going for her or at the very least an heir to a conglomerate or something to pique my interest.

Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike her character arbitrarily... I just dislike her character in this particular context.



> What did you just step out of a manga?
> 
> Passion and confidence are important in any activity. Why are you explicitly saying this about cooking as though that was something unique about it or an interesting insight that you gained from cooking yourself?



Whoa no need to get so personal, but yeah I guess you could extrapolate those qualities to other activities as well. Cooking is just another form of artistic expression so obviously attributes such as passion and pride will overlap.


----------



## OmniOmega (May 30, 2013)

Well, I can't be the only one who thought they were going to lose. It's not like Souma was the lead cook.

It would be highly unrealistic for Megumi to have made a better dish then Shinomiya.
I don't see why they'd get kicked out either. I'm pretty sure the Judges knew the outcome and most likely won't kick them out because the dish wasn't shit


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2013)

@Stilzken: Also pls no multiquotes, I don't want to have to write essays in retort


----------



## Stilzkin (May 30, 2013)

> It sends the wrong message to any kid who is thinking about entering the hospitality industry after reading this.





> ... she's a character who's been set-up to ALWAYS be plagued by self-confidence issues





> 'If Megumi can get through this... so can I!" when in actual fact without plotnojutsu, Megumi would have lasted about 3 days at the school



The manga is not portraying it as a positive. Nor is it helping her come through in this match. The idea that this is encouraging people to be diffident in activities is a stretch. I could see people who are already insecure try to find some comfort in the fact that this character is also insecure and think that it is okay but this would require the story to say nothing about her changing. I don't think this is the case here, the story seems to be pushing towards he gaining some confidence.

You are right, she won't ever lose her insecurities. Cooking isn't the only she does in the series though. She is just as shy when doing anything else as she is when cooking. While she may become more confident as a chef she can keep that shy-panicky behaviour as a quirk for the humour. I think she will get matches by herself in the future and I just can't see her being as helpless as she is now for them. 

She would have lasted. She has been at the school for awhile and she has survived. We just previously saw how she is without Souma. If the teacher wasn't an ass she would have passed due to her skills. Her diffidence has been spotlighted in the last while because this is suppose to be an arc towards something. We may not see her freeze up in every challenge she faces in the series (it really wouldn't make sense). Though, realistically, she should always be more nervous about her situations than Souma, whose confidence makes him the chef and protagonist he is.

You seem to be taking this personally and overly serious. At the end of the day this is shounen. Characters are unrealistically quirky. This isn't the author's statement about the cooking industry or what you need to succeed in it. Many series appear to promote irrational confidence, revenge, violence, and existing in a child-like state while condemning intellectualism, patience, and peace if you read them in the light you are.


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2013)

That's what I was trying to get at, many people will take away her qualities as "persevering" and "patient" etc. And while these are good qualities to learn and have, the mangaka is portraying it in the most roundabout way possible and quite possibly in the worst vessel he could have.

The mangaka is utilizing her nervousness for most of the part- comedic effect and to also boost the character Souma (alpha male, strong, confident, supportive pillar-trope etc).

I guess we differ on that aspect of whether or not she'll change. I'm saying she won't. With the aid of plotnojutsu she will have some arc-defining shokugeki (much like the one we are witnessing right now) and she'll end up winning due to "support", bear in mind I am of the volition that it'll be completely through pnj more than actual skill or perseverance. She will never gain the confidence in herself and as a result she shouldn't even be taken seriously.



> If the teacher wasn't an ass she would have passed due to her skills



In any other context, I'd agree with you, but (and I'm aware I sound like the biggest retard in the world here) in food handling, compromises can't be made. The mangaka might not even know this and just made her fail as a plot point (most likely the case).



> You seem to be taking this personally and overly serious



Why shouldn't I be? I'm enjoying this manga and because you're responding to me with enough fervor, I can assume you are as well. It's well within my right to nitpick on characters I don't like and open up discussions like I have just now. I know it won't change anything but the fact of the matter is, it's still fun to debate about. I wouldn't say I'm taking it personally though... for that to happen the mangaka would have to literally call me out in a chapter page and cook a pile of shit while saying: "HERE'S TO TGRE!" 

I'm just passionate about cooking and food and I feel as if the mangaka is portraying it wrong. But I am in no way THAT offended to personally make a complaint about it haha. I'm just opening it up for discussion.

On a site dedicated to the fandom of a blonde little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) aiming to be Hokage for the better part of the past decade... feigning nonchalance on a fandom topic is kinda redundant.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 30, 2013)

> Why shouldn't I be? I'm enjoying this manga and because you're responding to me with enough fervor, I can assume you are as well. It's well within my right to nitpick on characters I don't like and open up discussions like I have just now.



Its not that you want to argue about the characters its that you feel the story is trying to make a statement about something where it isn't.

The author does not go into this thinking about how the characters will serve as role models for the young readers. Nor are they likely trying to portray reality. 



> ... it doesn't represent the cooking world well at all


----------



## Shozan (May 31, 2013)

_*Chap. 25*_


well shit, they lost the battle.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Its not that you want to argue about the characters its that you feel the story is trying to make a statement about something where it isn't.
> 
> The author does not go into this thinking about how the characters will serve as role models for the young readers. Nor are they likely trying to portray reality.



I completely agree with you here

The author doesn't go about thinking about all this stuff at all. But I will say that regardless of this, he has to take the onus of responsibility in regards to influence.

This manga is clearly aimed at a young-ish crowd (being shounen) and hence it leaves upon it an impressionable mark on the people that read it. Common themes in shounen manga are all vastly exaggerated but they all emit values of sorts that the readers take away from it.

My irk (and this is completely a personal opinion, not a criticism of sorts) is that this manga is sending the wrong values for any kids that read this. Intentional or not.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> _*Chap. 25*_
> 
> 
> well shit, they lost the battle.



Well, I like this development, since the MC is always winning almost all his cooking battles even though this time he did a small part on this contest. Anyway, I bet they will still make an exception as she was able to make a delicious dish.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Anyway, I bet they will still make an exception as she was able to make a delicious dish.



I'm not sure. It might be a secret unofficial one, but it's still a Shokugeki. Ignoring it would downplay the importance of one. If they get through, there will definitely be conditions slapped on top.


----------



## Drakor (May 31, 2013)

I thought it was great they lost, considering he was only on par with the rank 7 yet was up against one of the alumni. Shinomiya most likely will revoke the punishment but impart some great knowledge of reality on them


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 31, 2013)

They actually lost, now this is interesting. This actually made it realistic, considering that Souma isn't the lead chef during the match.


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 25 Raw *
*is because he's strong and not because of lolKS. *


----------



## Tir (May 31, 2013)

Actually, which manga has represented cooking world well?


----------



## Space (May 31, 2013)

^ Bambino did it quite well


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> My irk (and this is completely a personal opinion, not a criticism of sorts) is that this manga is sending the wrong values for any kids that read this. Intentional or not.



kinda harsh considering the only thing you dislike is tadokoro

you're reaching breh

might as well include every freaking character in shounen who lost confidence at some point

because they're bad examples for kids

actually the whole strawhat crew is a bad example for kids, because they're teaching people to fuck the system



anyway you're reaching breh

don't go there


----------



## The Wanderer (May 31, 2013)

Drakor said:


> I thought it was great they lost, considering he was only on par with the rank 7


He wasn't even on par with Satoshi really. Shun later noted on that chapter that he wasn't taking that challenge seriously (as he didn't prepare one of his specialties)

It gets even more dire when you realize than Erina AND her assistant finished that 50 meal-rush challenge before Souma so he's not even the big cheese of his year ... Yet.

As Souma is right now he's not Elite 10 material.


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Shozan said:


> _*Chap. 25*_
> 
> 
> well shit, they lost the battle.



Kinda surprising, It didn't go the hero always wins route. But I'm gonna wager the alumni let Soma stay because the dish wouldn't have been as good without his help or something.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2013)

Kirito said:


> kinda harsh considering the only thing you dislike is tadokoro
> 
> you're reaching breh
> 
> ...



>personal opinion
>not trying to influence other people
>justifying my dislike for characters of that trope and similar


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> >personal opinion
> >not trying to influence other people
> >justifying my dislike for characters of that trope and similar



Well you were right about Tadokoro, even after Soma helped her out so much she couldn't retain her confidence for more than like 2 or 3 pages, just terrible.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> >personal opinion
> >not trying to influence other people
> >justifying my dislike for characters of that trope and similar



>you're taking this too seriously
>this is also my personal opinion



we can go at this all the time if you like, fact is you think that tadokoro is some shitstain in the manga just because you personally dislike her. what she just lacks is confidence, how did that reach into:



> My irk (and this is completely a personal opinion, not a criticism of sorts) is that this manga is sending the wrong values for any kids that read this.



that's fucking criticism man, not _just_ personal opinion! 

you say you're not trying to change opinions, yet here you are saying that his manga is sending the wrong values to kids. there's a hundred other shounen manga in WSJ sending the wrong values to kids if you nitpick.

just say you dislike how tadokoro lacks confidence and be on your way lol. you're making her out to be some kind of sakura (when time and again she's shown skill (not on Elite 10 level anyway) just not the confidence) and for some reason trying to remind us every time a scan is out that she's shit.



jeebus how desperate are you

yes we fucking get it, you dislike her and that its true that she lacks confidence, now shut up and be on your way. it's annoying to read about people complaining about personality flaws. it's alright the first time, the succeeding times, not so much.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2013)

haha that's personal opinion man and if your jimmies are so rustled that you need to go out of your way to attack me then maybe a healthy discussion isn't for you. I haven't gone out of my way to ridicule anyone in this thread for what or who they like. You cast the first stone so the onus of frustration is on you.

Also mate, if you truly think im trying to change peoples opinions on a cooking manga, then you obviously place my opinion on a higher value than I do. I come here to rant. If you don't like it  use the ignore function instead of trying to call me out into a flamewar. Get over yourself, at the end of the day we're arguing over a manga character and my opinions won't change, but perhaps your attitude will.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2013)

If people really are that butthurt whenever I question the value Megumis character, then I'll gladly keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 1, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> That's not how shokugeki works. If you lose your out. She has to win (due to whatever condition of the match is). That's why she's not simply having the exam again, and why all the teachers says she has to be the lead chef and fix this herself. The teacher also has his own personal bet in this that the others would leave if he won. So that's unlikely to happen.


Yeah, I'm waiting for that apology now.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 1, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> haha that's personal opinion man and if your jimmies are so rustled that you need to go out of your way to attack me then maybe a healthy discussion isn't for you. I haven't gone out of my way to ridicule anyone in this thread for what or who they like. You cast the first stone so the onus of frustration is on you.
> 
> Also mate, if you truly think im trying to change peoples opinions on a cooking manga, then you obviously place my opinion on a higher value than I do. I come here to rant. If you don't like it  use the ignore function instead of trying to call me out into a flamewar. Get over yourself, at the end of the day we're arguing over a manga character and my opinions won't change, but perhaps your attitude will.



get over yourself bro. what means shit is that how you're spouting all this in big words and trying to justify your opinion by passing it off something important. a healthy discussion doesn't mean putting down literature for doing something right: a character with flaws.

you said tadokoro was shit because she had no confidence fine. i had no shit over you because of that. but when you "attack" the literature then that's where i fucking draw the line.



> My irk (and this is completely a personal opinion, not a criticism of sorts) is that this manga is sending the wrong values for any kids that read this.



at the end of the day it's only a manga character but when it makes you evolve your opinion from "tadokoro a shit character" to "this manga is sending wrong values to kids".. that's messed up shit right there. i didn't like that shit. note that i didn't post anything regarding your anger against her character, but immediately responded to you saying this manga "sends wrong values to kids". i'm rustled against that, not a manga character. i fail to see anything wrong in a cooking manga about a character having legitimate confidence issues.

but hey, personal opinion cannot be spoken against by another personal opinion right? if attacking the manga itself for having this character will make you feel good then do it, you're free to. posting your personal opinion in a public forum, someone is bound to have a differing opinion than you. i'm sorry if you felt attacked by my post (which wasn't my intention), but i'd expected you to handle something like this based on how long you've been here.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2013)

Well your tone isn't as threatening anymore so now I feel as if I handled it quite well. I have no problems with other opinions at all. And I wasn't attacking the manga... rather the mangaka and his choice of characters. 

I claimed that as someone who has held jobs in the hospitality industry, that I felt disappointed and frustrated with the plotshielding of tadokoro. I don't care that shes got low confidence, what rustled my jimmies is that despite the author outlining and defining this major character flaw... An attribute which has no place in the culinary world, that tadokoro will continue to be shielded with pnj.
Kids who pick this up who may already have confidence issues will think it's alright to harbor these same issues should they choose to get into cooking. I was hoping for the manga to show the contrasting ways in which characters interact with food. Nearly every character in this series has a profound passion for cooking and food and despite their talents, have a level of self-confidence which indicate that they are proud of what they love to do. Tadokoro is the exception to this rule and as a result of her fanservice and comedic use... might prove to be a negative role model.

Sure you can extrapolate these same qualities to other shounen titles, but the fact is that this particular manga clearly emulates a profession in todays modern world that can readily be achieved by it's readers.

The readers can't be pirates or ninjas but they can be cooks. I know the mangaka doesn't have bad intentions but I feel as if he should have atleast considered his character profiles a little more closely.

At the end of the day I could infact be completely wrong in my views on what the mangaka wanted for tadokoro but that's my problem. But if you're going to come in here and question my ability to handle myself in a debate with direct correlation to my longetivity, then you're making this personal.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 2, 2013)

i think the kids reading shokugeki are intelligent enough to see that tadokoro is someone not to be followed, so your fears are unfounded. it's the whole soccer moms vs video games again, in which they feared kids would follow the halo and quake games, but honestly no one did. it was only the mentally impaired kids who did, and those screwed up enough to follow the shoot-em-ups, and those games aren't even a good representation of reality.

yes the manga might be presenting something bad on a realistic scale but do you really think it's prompting people to follow it? it's entirely up to the readers whether or not they would, and it doesn't fall on the manga. after all when it boils down to it manga is still an entertainment medium and not a learning medium. lots of 80s JUMP had realistic settings and characters as bad examples, for instance rokudenashi blues, so it's not exactly a new thing for the Japanese.

and once again, get over yourself. i still feel a superior tone coming from your posts but i'll drop that issue. just reminding you.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 2, 2013)

This manga is no writing masterpiece, and the characters are all at this point very one dimensional.  But o man would it be boring if everyone had Souma's level of confidence.  I'm glad they lost this Shokugeki but had a good showing. 

What do y'all think will be the excuse given for them staying in school?  I think the teacher who expelled them will change his stance in a lovey dovey redemption moment.  But I'm hoping for something more surprising.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 2, 2013)

> But I'm hoping for something more surprising



The other teachers find a way of getting the other one disqualified? Would make sense as they want to keep them in the school and its actually very similar to what was done to Megumi originally (allowing the teacher to learn a lesson).


----------



## 8 (Jun 2, 2013)

aw man. i just read trough all the tadokoro hate. 

she doesn't bother me. actually i think she's quite adorable. and it can be interesting and entertaining to see her deal with her shortcomings (her lack of confidence). i prefer this over some perfect sue steamrolling everything. unless its one punch man of course.

i do expect some progress though. it would be ridicules if she changed overnight. on the other hand it would be unbearable if this is only played for cheap comic relief and we see the same gags over and over forever. as for now i give it the benefit of the doubt.

and i don't mind her shyness at all. there are dozens of characters. one of them is shy. no big deal.


----------



## tgre (Jun 2, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i think the kids reading shokugeki are intelligent enough to see that tadokoro is someone not to be followed, so your fears are unfounded. it's the whole soccer moms vs video games again, in which they feared kids would follow the halo and quake games, but honestly no one did. it was only the mentally impaired kids who did, and those screwed up enough to follow the shoot-em-ups, and those games aren't even a good representation of reality.
> 
> yes the manga might be presenting something bad on a realistic scale but do you really think it's prompting people to follow it? it's entirely up to the readers whether or not they would, and it doesn't fall on the manga. after all when it boils down to it manga is still an entertainment medium and not a learning medium. lots of 80s JUMP had realistic settings and characters as bad examples, for instance rokudenashi blues, so it's not exactly a new thing for the Japanese.
> 
> and once again, get over yourself. i still feel a superior tone coming from your posts but i'll drop that issue. just reminding you.



I get what you're saying, I really do. And yeah maybe I have come a little too hard on Megumi's character, I'm man enough to admit that; but I'm not going to change my stance so readily. I'll endeavor to not be as vocal about it because well... I didn't know how ignorant I came off until I had people like you retorting.

Once again, I'm always open to revise my stance but my personal opinion still stands and I'm sorry if it has affected you this much to clearly color your entire opinion of me over one argument.



> and once again, get over yourself. i still feel a superior tone coming from your posts but i'll drop that issue. just reminding you



This is something that needs to be fixed on your end, not mine. You came out and attacked me in a clear confrontational tone. If I reply back calmly in attempts to justify my points, you see that as "superior"?

Just because I don't argue like the OBD and the Konoha Library doesn't mean I'm better than you. Were you expecting me to start flaming you and calling a "nurd" or "vergen"?

Don't be giving me complexes that I could only dream of having and stick to the topic at hand instead of constantly adding below-the-rib shots in your posts, mate.

If you can't maintain civility then its almost pointless opening up discussions. You might as well stick me on ignore before we both start crossing a line.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Can we all go back to drooling over the food now please


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2013)

You sure that's drool.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I get what you're saying, I really do. And yeah maybe I have come a little too hard on Megumi's character, I'm man enough to admit that; but I'm not going to change my stance so readily. I'll endeavor to not be as vocal about it because well... I didn't know how ignorant I came off until I had people like you retorting.
> 
> Once again, I'm always open to revise my stance but my personal opinion still stands and I'm sorry if it has affected you this much to clearly color your entire opinion of me over one argument.



yeah okay.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> This is something that needs to be fixed on your end, not mine. You came out and attacked me in a clear confrontational tone. If I reply back calmly in attempts to justify my points, you see that as "superior"?
> 
> Just because I don't argue like the OBD and the Konoha Library doesn't mean I'm better than you. Were you expecting me to start flaming you and calling a "nurd" or "vergen"?
> 
> ...



dude i only said you sounded superior to me, and i never told you anything about complexes and i never attacked you with that line. sorry if you felt attacked.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Can we all go back to drooling over the food now please





Golden Witch said:


> You sure that's drool.



Well now that you mention it


----------



## auem (Jun 5, 2013)

chapter 26 RAW

refused to spill blood

 from Aohige AP(AP forum):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinomiya mocks the duo, and tells them have a nice day as he starts to leave the room.
But Doujima steps in and puts a coin in Tadokoro's plate!

Shinomiya asks him what he's doing... he's not even a judge.
He sees right through Shinomiya's irritation, and tells him "You're in a slump.. stuck in a stagnation aren't you?"

Shinomiya's past:
79th graduation of Tootsuki academy.
Shinomiya and Mizuhara are graduating.
Hinako and Donato are 80th, Hinako is in tears as Shinomiya leaves for France as soon as he graduates.

Shinomiya goes to Paris as a young, talented chief chef, and after six years of training, opens his own restaurant... but is received by envy and racism by some senior chefs.
They refuse to follow Shinomiya's orders, and changes recipe to their own. His store gains bad reputation for being inconsistent, and starts falling apart.
Shinomiya is backed to a corner, and only survived because he hardened his attitude and got rid of anyone who doesn't obey his orders,
and made a strict rule to follow his procedures. The quality of the restaurant improved, earning him the award.

This led to him believing his way is true and correct.
The problem is.... he came to a dead end. After winning the award, he lost sight of what to do next, and his specialty never improved beyond that point.
That's why he didn't use his specialty... he didn't want his peers to know he hasn't moved forward.

Doujima saw through all this, and told him the answer to his slump is in Tadokoro's dish.
Shinomiya reluctantly takes a bite... and as he eats, he complains about how imperfect the dish is.. so many problems...

Cut to flashback when he was around 8~10 years old
The food brings him back memory of when he was but a hick child in countryside, living with his mother.
He cried claiming no one understands him, but his mother says she does.

Tadokoro's food made him realize his roots, his mother's love, as he bursts into tears and drops the coin in her plate.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well seems it was a redemption moment but at least it had a decent backstory attached to it.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 5, 2013)

auem said:


> chapter 26 RAW
> 
> refused to spill blood
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, guess I can't be surprised a flashback saved their asses, though food in this verse seems to be like a drug so anything can happen


----------



## Mizura (Jun 5, 2013)

You know, in terms of cooking manga, this is far from the best I've read... even Hell's Kitchen is more entertaining... its reactions aren't as funny as Yakitate! Japan, and then there's more realistic stuff like Bambino or Nobunaga no Chef.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 6, 2013)

Mizura said:


> You know, in terms of cooking manga, this is far from the best I've read... even Hell's Kitchen is more entertaining... its reactions aren't as funny as Yakitate! Japan, and then there's more realistic stuff like Bambino or Nobunaga no Chef.



It's been a really  long while. Hope you're doing good Mizura. 

I say this manga has all that it's needed to surpass those, but it has yet to get there. You're comparing a manga that its' preparing its setting against mangas that area already established and/or finished (Like Bambino, for example) And Yakitate's reactions jumped the shark during and after the Monaco arc (and the plot kind of became a snooze fest from that point onwards)

All the mangas you listed failed to inspire me to go to the market to gather the ingredients and try up some new dishes, unlike Souma. And with those there was never the need to read the next chapter as soon as I read the latest one. That makes Souma a better manga in my book, with the gap only increasing as its story is properly developed in the following weeks. 

And Saeki Shun/Tosh's art cleans the clock of the other artists in the other mangas in such a brutal fashion it's not even funny


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2013)

Mizura said:


> You know, in terms of cooking manga, this is far from the best I've read... even Hell's Kitchen is more entertaining... its reactions aren't as funny as Yakitate! Japan, and then there's more realistic stuff like Bambino or Nobunaga no Chef.




I think it beats Hell's kitchen in quality. 

Is NnC really more realistic? Its more serious, due to it trying to be historical and seems to go for an older crowd, but it isn't very realistic. Shokugeki has an unrealistic environment, a huge cooking school, but NnC has the main character travelling back in time. Also just like everything in Shokugeki revolves around food NnC has problems being unrealistically resolved by food. You could also say its simplifying real events and idealizing real characters.

In terms of dishes being presented I think it beats HK. HK started out promising recipes that involved scraps and unusual foods. It hasn't been living up to that. On the other hand Shokugeki is about classing up rustic foods and it has been keeping to that. Even Megumi's dish was somewhat related to that theme.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys it's a story about cooking

If you don't exaggerate things it's going to be boring


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2013)

Not really you could have an realistic story about cooking and having it be interesting for other reasons. In fact I have a fictional book about cooking right next to me right now which is basically about a guy trying to run a restaurant.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Guys it's a story about cooking
> 
> If you don't exaggerate things it's going to be boring



Well it's also in Jump, somehow I don't see this being even remotely popular with the target readers if it's about realistic cooking.:sanji

I mean while not about cooking there is Les Gouttes de Dieu/Drops of God if we wanna take some realism.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Kanzaki Shizuku (神咲 雫) is a junior employee in a Japanese beverages company mainly focusing on selling beers. As the story opens, he receives news that his father, from whom he is estranged, has died. His father was the world renowned wine critic Kanzaki Yutaka (神咲 豐多香), who owned a vast and famous wine collection. Summoned to the family home, a splendid European style mansion, to hear the reading of his father's will, Shizuku learns that, in order to take ownership of his legacy, he must correctly identify, and describe in the manner of his late father, thirteen wines, the first twelve known as the "Twelve Apostles" and the thirteenth known as the "Drops of God"
Shizuku has never drunk wine, in part a reaction against the ruling passion of his late father, nor had any previous knowledge about wines. However, with strong senses of taste and smell, and an uncanny ability to describe his experiences from those senses, Shizuku submerges himself in the world of wine and tries to solve the mysteries of the 13 wines and defeat Issei. In this, he is also helped by knowledge gained from his time as a child with his father, and supported by his friends (including trainee sommelier Shinohara Miyabi (紫野原みやび)) and colleagues in the newly formed wine department of his company, which he now joins.



Seinen.
NY Times Best Seller.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

Of course, if you leave the shounen category, you can write a wonderful story about pretty much anything. But this IS a shounen manga, done by an artist who previously drew hentai stuff


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Well it's also in Jump, somehow I don't see this being even remotely popular with the target readers if it's about realistic cooking.:sanji
> 
> I mean while not about cooking there is Les Gouttes de Dieu/Drops of God if we wanna take some realism.



That doesn't sound all that realistic either.

I mean Shokugeki doesn't have people fighting each other with energy balls. Its about a kid at a cooking school.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 10, 2013)

Chapter 26
Ch.82


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Not really you could have an realistic story about cooking and having it be interesting for other reasons. In fact I have a fictional book about cooking right next to me right now which is basically about a guy trying to run a restaurant.



That works for something not in JUMP but you're going to need to be a little unrealistic if you want to capture the readers in JUMP and have a successful series.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't mean to imply that Shougeki was bad because it wasn't realistic, I meant that even some realistic stuff felt more entertaining to me.

I don't know about the cooking, but I find Shougeki's characters to all be horribly annoying. :S I also find the reactions to be really forced and awkward, unlike many other over-the-top series I've read. It really prevents me from enjoying the cooking part.

Normally, I'll read anything with food in it, I even waddled through Space Chef Caisar and its overdone fanservice (I'm a girl, the fanservice just got into the way) and a manga about a gay couple for the food. I don't even feel like waddling through Shokugeki though.

Somehow, the main character in this series reminds me of the main character in Prince of Tennis. I started reading that because it was popular, and really couldn't stand it after a few chapters.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2013)

Enjoyed the little flashback, he's probably gonna give Souma and toka the win


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 10, 2013)

@Mizura: I know some people don't like how Erina is being portrayed right now and how Megumi is an spineless little girl who should just be expelled since she's not fit to thrive in a competitive environment, but finding them all annoying overall ? How so ?

I don't think the reactions are forced and awkward. The authors just made the conscious decision to play strengths of Tosh to its maximum potential. And clearly it was not a bad choice since there are very good results with the japanese readersand  the internet communities. Should the content offered in the"reactions" was seen as forced  and awkward as you are saying by the majority, that would have been reflected on the questionnaires and the Table of Contents. And before you say "Well, readers in Jump will always like fanservice no matter how it's presented", keep in mind that when poorly executed it won't save a manga from being cancelled, as seen not-so-recently with Pajama na Kanojo. 

The reactions don't get in the way of the plot, nor steal the spotlight, since it's contained in an imaginary plane of sorts. It's not like it's shown in the main story itself to the point of the plot depending on it to move forward (Ie: To Love Ru). You can easily ignore the reactions and still have a solid read. And saying you're a girl so all the fanservice will get in the way won't be of much here, let me tell you. Unless you also find manservice annoying as well.

Also, I found that comparing Souma to Ryoma is trying to grasp at shoddy straws. Since unlike the later, the former is aware that there are better cooks that are of his same age, finding out about those the hard way and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is not an invincible main character, as seen in the latest chapters


More over Souma is not a patronizing and condescending "trying too hard to be cool" lad to the people outside the kitchen. And even inside, he's not one.

The day Ryoma makes a joke to cheer- up a friend in need at his own expense, you may say that there might be some faint basis for a resemblance, but as of now, Souma showed more character and endearability (Is that even a proper word?) than Ryoma in all his time serialized.

If there really  were similarities, Souma overcame the most glaring ones pretty quickly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Mizura said:


> I didn't mean to imply that Shougeki was bad because it wasn't realistic, I meant that even some realistic stuff felt more entertaining to me.
> 
> I don't know about the cooking, but I find Shougeki's characters to all be horribly annoying. :S I also find the reactions to be really forced and awkward, unlike many other over-the-top series I've read. It really prevents me from enjoying the cooking part.
> 
> ...



Yeah but you have to keep in mind this is in a children's magazine and while some stuff like the reactions and fanservice bugs you that same stuff attracts readers and will sale the series in JUMP. You might prefer a slightly more realistic cooking series but that's not really going to capture JUMP readers in Japan.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

I did not really care for this chapter. It was okay for a flashback.


----------



## auem (Jun 12, 2013)

chapter 27 RAW...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)

Chapter out. I guess this is an acceptable outcome since it's an UNofficial shokugeki.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 15, 2013)

I want to know what is going on with Souma hand.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)

He punched a wall really hard?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 15, 2013)

but that was the fist, not the bottom of the hand, but maybe you're right and im reading too much into it


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2013)

Look at it again, he hit the wall with the side of his hand, and the side of his hand is hurt. Nothing to see there (unless it actually hinders him later, I've gotten serious pains in my hand from hitting a surface like that)


----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2013)

Was decent chapter, didn't expect Souma to take a loss/draw so hard, but guess thats a mark true determination.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Look at it again, he hit the wall with the side of his hand, and the side of his hand is hurt. Nothing to see there *(unless it actually hinders him later, I've gotten serious pains in my hand from hitting a surface like that)*



expect it to become a plot point later on

"oh no, souma-kun can't perform 100% on the tests because his hand is hurt!"


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Kirito said:


> expect it to become a plot point later on
> 
> "oh no, souma-kun can't perform 100% on the tests because his hand is hurt!"



It could happen 

They might even use it to let a different one of the Alumni stand out, as they did this one.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2013)

The rest of the cast does need some spotlight. Aside from Megumi and Souma I'm not sure who is part of our protagonist group. They live with a bunch of people but they are background characters so far. They also seem to be pretty numerous so I can't imagine all of them being continually followed.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

The guy who's hair covers his eyes seems like he could be interesting if given some spotlight.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 16, 2013)

Kirito said:


> expect it to become a plot point later on
> 
> "oh no, souma-kun can't perform 100% on the tests because his hand is hurt!"



It is more like going to be.."Look, he can't perform 100% because his hand yet his dishes still destroyed you with ease, if he is at 100% form, you will died from his overdose reaction...what a prodigy".


----------



## Blαck (Jun 16, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> It is more like going to be.."Look, he can't perform 100% because his hand yet his dishes still destroyed you with ease, if he is at 100% form, you will died from his overdose reaction...what a prodigy".



It could happen


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

I bet you're gonna sneak in a cartoon penis somewhere on Tadoroko


----------



## tgre (Jun 20, 2013)

the thought occurred to me

but I gave it a miss.

I CAN'T BE CRUSHING  THE SOULS OF TADOKORO FANBOYS NOW CAN I?!


----------



## 8 (Jun 20, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> the thought occurred to me
> 
> but I gave it a miss.
> 
> I CAN'T BE CRUSHING  THE SOULS OF TADOKORO FANBOYS NOW CAN I?!


suspicious. i know it will be hard for you to resist, but don't do anything weird to tadokoro.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 20, 2013)

Just read the raw.

Link removed



*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG ANOTHER TWO NEW CHARACTERS! Also the guy wears the headband like souma, another "already worked for a shop" child?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 20, 2013)

TeenRyu: If they are another pair introduced in the fourth chapter, then they're not precisely new, as some people have been speculating.

By the way, Shokugeki no Souma will be getting a vomic next month.

We can begin to speculate with the VAs now.

Source: Zeromcd, Mangehelpers.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Ch.28 is up
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




 
Link removed
Link removed
As for the 2 new characters I wonder if they're among the 10 seated students or something?


----------



## Null (Jun 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those first few pages had me dying, fucking Kenshiro :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 21, 2013)

@BlackniteSwartz:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 They're not, there's a reason why Erina was introduced as the youngest student to ever become a member of the Elite 10 after all. It wouldn't make much sense if suddenly 2 other first years managed to pull that off as well. I think she might be the Takumi to her Souma, but with less honest sportsmanship it'd seem


----------



## 8 (Jun 21, 2013)

loved the first few pages as well. 

now lets see if this new bitch can outbitch erina.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> @BlackniteSwartz:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You might be right, hope they get some more panel time so we can se what they're all about.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 21, 2013)

those 2 must be from the elite 10, right?

if they are then we know 4 of the by now.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> those 2 must be from the elite 10, right?
> 
> if they are then we know 4 of the by now.



I thought this as well but Wanderer brought a good point that, Erina is recognized as the youngest of the 10 Elite, so those two new characters being being first years while also being among the Elite is very unlikely.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 22, 2013)

Just started this today and I'm only on chapter 12 so far.
I got so hungry and inspired while reading this, but I don't know how to cook. So I tried to make fancy nachos, and I used blue corn tortilla chips, and melted several different kinds of cheese and even handpicked lettuce we have growing out back. I'm so lame. ._.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 22, 2013)

Chapter 28

its also on the mediafire link


----------



## QueenPotatos (Jun 23, 2013)

Isshiki sempai is gonna be the death of me


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope this series gets an anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 24, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I hope this series gets an anime.



Gee, I sure hope an insanely popular manga series in the most post manga magazine in Japan where almost all of it's serializations eventually get anime adaptations gets an anime!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Chapter 29 Translated
I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the cover.

But that bitch, how she dare...!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2013)

I like that her ice cold image was already shattered in this chapter, but she probably has no idea what Souma is actually planning.


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I like that her ice cold image was already shattered in this chapter, but she probably has no idea what Souma is actually planning.



Neither has Erina, and this is gonna be funny, I'm sure


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Great cover page 
I wonder why goku was so dissapointed all of a sudden. Piccolo Buu should still be a minuscule amount then superbuu

And how dare that girl talk judge Souma 

Can't wait for her to taste his food and be drawn into the harem


----------



## Shozan (Jun 28, 2013)

bah, I'm waiting for the realese on Batato. Think they have better quality.

Still in chap. 28


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 29, 2013)

Pretty cool title page showcasing different outfits. Seems like the new girl is a rival of Erina based from their conversation last chapter  and because she's hitting on Souma now.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 29, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Pretty cool title page showcasing different outfits. Seems like the new girl is a rival of Erina based from their conversation last chapter  and because she's hitting on Souma now.



All the girls are hitting on Souma whether they're aware of it or not


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 30, 2013)

This manga is so awesome. It still manages to pull off epicness even without the regular shonen tropes.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This manga is so awesome. It still manages to pull off epicness even without the regular shonen tropes.



Indeed it does


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 4, 2013)

Yukihira Soma: Ono Yuuki (Kagami Taiga - Kuroko no Basuke, Kaname Tsukahara - Kimi to Boku)
● Nakiri Eina: Nakahara Mai (Loxar Juvia - Fairy Tail, Otonashi Hatsune - Angel Beats )
● Yukihira Joichiro: Koyama Rikiya (Starrk Coyote - Bleach, Yamato Tenzou - Naruto Shippuuden)
● Kurase Mayumi : Saori Hayashi (Saori - Sacred Seven, Mogi - Sankarea)
● Minegasaki : China Izumi (?)


----------



## armorknight (Jul 4, 2013)

It's only a matter of time now before this gets an anime. Next year is very likely.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 4, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Yukihira Soma: Ono Yuuki (Kagami Taiga - Kuroko no Basuke, Kaname Tsukahara - Kimi to Boku)
> ● Nakiri Eina: Nakahara Mai (Loxar Juvia - Fairy Tail, Otonashi Hatsune - Angel Beats )
> ● Yukihira Joichiro: Koyama Rikiya (Starrk Coyote - Bleach, Yamato Tenzou - Naruto Shippuuden)
> ● Kurase Mayumi : Saori Hayashi (Saori - Sacred Seven, Mogi - Sankarea)
> ● Minegasaki : China Izumi (?)


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2013)

Misleading cliffhanger or is Souma actually in trouble?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 5, 2013)

@Zaru:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know. He certainly doesn't look like he's enjoying this. And keep in mind that Takumi and Megumi already finished the task, So pinch time for Souma maybe, keeping in mind that quite the healthy chunk of time has already passed. It'll be quite the comeback if he rises through this. Add Erina taunting him and we're going to see Souma facing quite the hardship next week


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2013)

Chapter's out so no need to spoiler tag it.

That drop of sweat might indicate trouble, otherwise it would seem more like a "just as planned" situation because his creation takes longer to prepare or something. Maybe he can't make the required amount? 

Since I doubt he'll get disqualified here, it might just be a drama insert for what would otherwise be rather uneventful.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 5, 2013)

Megumi finished before him. Whatever is going on with him can't be an uneventful setback. 

And considering his defeat to Shinomiya and whataver is going on now, this camp will constitute a harsh lesson in humility for Souma, all things considered, even if he aces this by the skin of his teeth denying Erina once again.


----------



## 8 (Jul 5, 2013)

souma's problem is probably because he stands next to erina. erina's dish is such an attraction, no one would even notice him.


----------



## auem (Jul 5, 2013)

he is sweating...perhaps he is ill..or that injured hand is troubling...

by the way i heard artist of this manga is a well known hentai writer..no wonder he is so good at drawing those semi-nude scene....


----------



## Space (Jul 5, 2013)

Nah, I don't think he's in a pinch here. He's just waiting for his dish to complete.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 5, 2013)

I read one funny theory that maybe there are 10 people eating in front of him over and over without putting the plates down because the food is so good. The would make a great comedy idea that I can see the author doing.

I don't think he can be in trouble because he had the flashback of his father giving him advice, so our main character is fully prepared for the challenge. There is even a moment in the previous chapter where he says "This is good!" but knows it still needs a bit of flare (leading to the flashback). Either we get the humor route, a food that takes a while to cook, it is some kind of dessert that you wait till the end to eat, or it is too plain looking to a point where people skip it. The sweat will be him looking at customers worried or him tired from cooking so much. I doubt his arm is hurt that badly, otherwise it would have been noticed from cooking the entire previous day and night (yes, it is bad writing to have it NOW suddenly hurt since it wouldn't have held up until now, though I suppose you can let it slide).

Since he already has learned some humility earlier, it would be redundant to kick him down again, so he should get through this challenge easily. Furthermore, the last challenge he was already "helped" by having those pity coins thrown onto their side, reinforcing my first point of why a repeat would be redundant. And, this story doesn't work well if he gets kicked out, right? he isn't looking to just pass, so I am expecting first place out of him with something amazing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 5, 2013)

auem said:


> he is sweating...perhaps he is ill..or that injured hand is troubling...
> 
> by the way i heard artist of this manga is a well known hentai writer..no wonder he is so good at drawing those semi-nude scene....



You JUST found out that the artist was Tosh? I thought everybody was already aware of that back about a week before the serialization even started when it got leaked that Tosh would be working on a Jump manga.


----------



## Varg (Jul 5, 2013)

The vampire girl hinted  his cooking might be too inartistic to stand the test here. Perhaps he just cooked something like what he dished up for Erina again. And Erina might be hogging all the attention too.

The test is also about handling real time cooking, so am guessing his hand is troubling him a little too in keeping up.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

30
here

*Spoiler*: __ 




Erina trying to be cool  
But anyway, what's up with Souma?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 6, 2013)

inb4 the panel zooms out and there's like 300 plates empty. This also could be cause next to him is the Princess and it must be hard to be side by side to those benedict eggs.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 6, 2013)

Shozan said:


> inb4 the panel zooms out and there's like 300 plates empty. This also could be cause next to him is the Princess and it must be hard to be side by side to those benedict eggs.



Or he could do the opposite and have only made enough for the big wigs 

Though, that might get him in trouble


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 6, 2013)

Takumi and even Megumi manage to serve 200 dish but Souma could not? Well, it is still nice to see Souma in another predicament. Maybe the food is not the appealing in the eyes or he could have been sabotaged.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally a challenge for the main character. He has gone through everything without even breaking a sweat, now is the time to prove he can save himself from bad situations as well.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 7, 2013)

His dish probably just requires some resting time.


----------



## Snoozles (Jul 7, 2013)

Soma has never cooked a dish someone wasn't forced to eat. Sure they had foodgasms once they ate it but does his food look more appealing than the other 200 (?) students?

I think he'll make it by the skin of his teeth (due to word of mouth) and learn a lesson: having people eat your food is half the battle.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 7, 2013)

i've always maintained that a heavy breakfast is the best breakfast. I'm rooting for the italian to make it, i've eaten frittatas and they're delicious, not to mention the exact same salad i had in the hyatt.

i think soma is making a dish that is like a dessert-breakfast. i'm thinking he has empty plates because he used glasses? like egg shakes. dunno, just putting it out there.


----------



## 8 (Jul 7, 2013)

Snoozles said:


> Soma has never cooked a dish someone wasn't forced to eat. Sure they had foodgasms once they ate it but does his food look more appealing than the other 200 (?) students?
> 
> I think he'll make it by the skin of his teeth (due to word of mouth) and learn a lesson: having people eat your food is half the battle.


yes. this is exactly what i had in mind. his dish probably looks to generic. and to make it worse he stands next the queen, who has very likely the most dazzling dish.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 7, 2013)

well, that may be true but the first time he cooked something he even tricked that lady to think it was meatloaf when it was potatos with bacon.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 10, 2013)

The translation for chaoter 31 is already available:

 just from witnessing Ulquiorra in that form...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect the new girl to pull off the same stunt Erina pulled on Souma, but on Nikumi, at least it wasn't with the same amount of brutality and Niku'll have an easier time getting her act together, I hope. All things considered that girl is doing the right thing if she wants to justify her intention of ruining/dethroning Erina in the future to us the readers.   





I think we should expect the chapter in the next 12 hours maybe ? And , the vomic is supposed to be shown in the next Jump-Bang if it was not shown already.

EDIT: RAW available: [2]


----------



## Wrath (Jul 12, 2013)

Good to see he really did fuck up.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Space (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried to make souffle omelette once, but mine lost all it's air and fluffiness while still in the pan. It's because it's difficult to say when it's cooked, because only the outer layers are being cooked, so the inside is just raw egg white (and yolk). Needless to say, what I made was bad and a shitload of work to stiffen the white in the first place (I did that by hand).

On a sidenote, this is a french dish and the egg white is usually sweetened with powdered sugar when the egg white is whipped and therefore normally eaten as a dessert.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Good to see he really did fuck up.



Totally, best chapter yet.  I think it was a well placed time in the series for the first threat to the main character.  Probably at about chapter 100 we will see him first get his ass whooped.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 13, 2013)

I swear some of these panels make Souma look like the MC of an action manga 

But glad to see he actually has challenges to face.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2013)

woow, good stuff. Souma is nowhere near the level of that girl. She just outclasses him on creativity, functionality and quickness.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 13, 2013)

Shozan said:


> woow, good stuff. Souma is nowhere near the level of that girl. She just outclasses him on creativity, functionality and quickness.



Well, Souma's just not used to the medium. He's only ever done individual cooking before, where people don't have options after they order and the food is eaten right away.
He's never done a buffet before.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2013)

Dat headband is srs business


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, good thing he did really made a mistake shows that Souma has still a lot to learn. Souma is about to don that headband means time to get serious.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 13, 2013)

Shozan said:


> woow, good stuff. Souma is nowhere near the level of that girl. She just outclasses him on creativity, functionality and quickness.



How is Souma is nowhere near the level of Erina when he *IS *going to get 190 plates done under 30 minutes?

Souma just miscalculated. Not exactly helpless. 

Next chapter: 

Soma: Phew, 200 plates under 30 minutes...If I had done this earlier, it should be 800 plates now...but whatever.


----------



## auem (Jul 13, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> How is Souma is nowhere near the level of Erina when he *IS *going to get 190 plates done under 30 minutes?
> 
> Souma just miscalculated. Not exactly helpless.
> 
> ...



actually he is making appetizer...people are already 'full' of breakfast...so there is a good chance that they will come in hoard to eat his dish and he will beat everybody in number of plate counts...


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Translation for the latest chapter available:

this spread


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i think *soma* is making a dish that is like a dessert-breakfast. i'm thinking he has empty plates because he used glasses? like egg shakes. dunno, just putting it out there.



the only wrong thing here is that i predicted that it was souma who made the egg shakes, but the rest is just right.


----------



## Virys (Jul 19, 2013)

Raw


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

32
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




Souma just can't be stopped 

Erina is always so damn salty 

Oh and Erina and Alice are related?!!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 19, 2013)

Good chapter Souma was immense I am kind of interested how Souma will react toward Alice I get the feeling he will probably grate against her in a similar fashion as he does with Erina also it seems that they are heading towards the election of the Elite 10 should be interesting to see if Souma can attain a seat I would expect Erina and  Satoshi to grab better seats.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 19, 2013)

It's too soon to elect seats. Remember that the year has just begun.

My guess is that the voting will take yet another toll on the number of remaining students. Heh, as if that wasn't enough.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 19, 2013)

This is really the worst school in the world.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2013)

what with japan and their fascination with the name alice

souma turned buffet into fast food. that wasn't live cooking, that was fast food. lol


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 19, 2013)

Did Souma just blitzkrieg 200 meals?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 19, 2013)

I cry when i'm using three flames at the same time... this is fucked up.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Kirito said:


> what with japan and their fascination with the name alice
> 
> souma turned buffet into fast food. that wasn't live cooking, that was fast food. lol


Souma just made McDonalds look stupid 


OmniOmega said:


> Did Souma just blitzkrieg 200 meals?



Dat Souma


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2013)

Souma clutched it


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks to that little girl, Souma was able to attract other people.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2013)

Dat Souma.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't wait for Souma's reaction when he realizes Erina is Alice's sister or whatever -


----------



## Shozan (Jul 20, 2013)

inb4 the harem! :ho


----------



## Blαck (Jul 20, 2013)

Shozan said:


> inb4 the harem! :ho



Well you know it's gonna happen


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't think this'll become a harem.

Even if there are other girls who might be tempted by Souma, I don't think it'll share the downfall of that genre.

Takumi Aldini, his brother Isami, Satoshi Isshiki, the polar star men, Alice's butler, bandana-man and elf ears (from chapter 4)  and the other guys who are seated students assure us that there'll be enough men to neutralize the dreaded harem feel.

That being said, I have the feeling that if Erina is going to have direct rivals to win Souma's attention, the most severe threats are going to be her sister/cousin Alice and Kurase Mayumi (the girl from the first chapter)


----------



## Sarun (Jul 22, 2013)

Kurase Mayumi. She should come back to picture somehow.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 23, 2013)

Been reading this series the past few days, quite the enjoyable series! This one quite contrasts with Toriko, which I also read, in that while Toriko is (aside from the standard fightning shonen manga fightning) more about the ingredients than the actual cooking (we seldom go that deeply into Komatsu's cooking for example), this is more about the cooking than the ingredients 



Stilzkin said:


> The rest of the cast does need some spotlight. Aside from Megumi and Souma I'm not sure who is part of our protagonist group. They live with a bunch of people but they are background characters so far. They also seem to be pretty numerous so I can't imagine all of them being continually followed.



Well, that's a good question. There's the Polar Star Dorm group, but expect for Megumi and the one who is one of the Elite Ten, we haven't really seen much of them, nor have I really gotten the feeling that they're long-staying spotlight-takers the way say, Alice and Takumi are... But it's still just barely past chapter 30, so we'll see.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2013)

^ They should do a crossover, cooking and eating the other verse's food


----------



## D T (Jul 23, 2013)

The blond girl can talk all she wants, Soma is the only one who didn't follow the rules (by having a menu not suited to the exam) and yet utterly smashed it. He totally subverted what the exam what about, what it was grading etc. And he didn't even do it consciously. Dat monster.


----------



## rajin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 33 Raw *
*part *


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 26, 2013)

So they _are_ related after all.


----------



## auem (Jul 26, 2013)

she's with Renji training at Ichibei's place

another classy chapter...


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 26, 2013)

Erina is getting pretty close to wanting the dish.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice.
I do wish more people had dropped out, though.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 26, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Nice.
> I do wish more people had dropped out, though.



Yeah, same here... Or at least, I felt that the number of passed students (628) was more than a little too high, especially considering the last assignament. I mean, even if the hotel had a few hundreds of guests (and keep in mind that the total count might be lower than usually considering the students live in the hotel during this training camp as well) plus the staff which also came to eat the egg dishes the students made and each of them ate something like 4-7 dishes each (as Megumi noted, breakfast is a meal where many people may not want too much of an amount to eat)... 200 meals/dishes per passing student would mean that a total of 125600 meals/dishes in total were served to and eaten by the few hundred guests + partiparticling staff! And that's not counting those who may have failed but still had a number of their dishes eaten, just not enough, or those few like Erina and Alice who served more than 200 meals... So either there were WAY more guests than were shown, or they've all got a heartily appetite that rivals that of Toriko and Zebura...


----------



## Wrath (Jul 26, 2013)

Somehow serving them a great meal doesn't seem to make up for it being the worst school ever.

I mean Souma is even going "I learnt more from this test than you because I failed" but this is a school where you can basically be expelled the first time you make a mistake.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jul 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Somehow serving them a great meal doesn't seem to make up for it being the worst school ever.
> 
> I mean Souma is even going "I learnt more from this test than you because I failed" but this is a school where you can basically be expelled the first time you make a mistake.



Not exactly so, actually. It's certainly true for this training camp, but back in the school, it seems that you're allowd to make mistakes, though you get lower marks/grades then and if you get too many low grades (as Megumi did), you can be expelled becuse you've fallen below a certain standard...


----------



## Wrath (Jul 26, 2013)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Not exactly so, actually. It's certainly true for this training camp, but back in the school, it seems that you're allowd to make mistakes, though you get lower marks/grades then and if you get too many low grades (as Megumi did), you can be expelled becuse you've fallen below a certain standard...


I didn't say that they're expelled whenever they make a mistake, but that all it takes is a single mistake at the wrong moment. Someone with perfect grades up to that point can still be expelled the moment they make a small mistake at the wrong time.

It's why you don't have students in regular schools receive 100% of their grade from an exam with a single question.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Erina is getting pretty close to wanting the dish.



Her cousin is gonna wanna try it too soon 


Not a bad chapter, was expecting one more test though.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 26, 2013)

Did they go through all the days or were some skipped?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 26, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Did they go through all the days or were some skipped?



Think they skipped some and it looked like they even did a small montage at the end of the chapter for some of it.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess election arc is next.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2013)

Glad that it is over. I just hope the banquet is not some sort of special test, where they will purposely make mistakes on the dishes and students must point them. Alternatively, the ingredients used in the dishes may play a role in their next test.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

It'd interesting if the Banquet was a set up for the final test, where you have to recreate whatever dish you ate.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2013)

^
In a way, it would be interesting, but I just want them to rest a bit for now. They have been pushed to their limits, but I am still open to that idea just so they could cut down the number of students.


----------



## Snowless (Jul 27, 2013)

At first I thought it was going to be a hidden test, but then they made it end conclusively, killing that idea in my head.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Somehow serving them a great meal doesn't seem to make up for it being the worst school ever.
> 
> I mean Souma is even going "I learnt more from this test than you because I failed" but this is a school where you can basically be expelled the first time you make a mistake.



i'm not reading this for plot

i'm reading this for food porn


----------



## Snowless (Jul 27, 2013)

This series doesn't need a great plot. It has a lot of other things going for it, and it's just really fun.
As long as the plot doesn't end up being noticeably bad at any point, then it's fine.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 27, 2013)

Having a realistic school or not does nothing to better the plot.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 27, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i'm not reading this for plot
> 
> i'm reading this for food porn


I didn't say I wasn't enjoying the series. I'm just remarking on the fact that it's an awful, awful school.


----------



## Koori (Jul 27, 2013)

So what if it's an awful school.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 27, 2013)

Favorite girl?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 27, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Favorite girl?



Queen Bee and Souma's future wife, Erina Nakiri


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> I didn't say I wasn't enjoying the series. I'm just remarking on the fact that it's an awful, awful school.



awful school with above average women all around? even the commoners look like fucking models?

shit i'll take my chances


----------



## Sarun (Jul 28, 2013)

Kirito said:


> awful school with above average women all around? even the commoners look like fucking models?
> 
> shit i'll take my chances


With Soma's talent level, anyone could get major harem if they try. Heck, Soma already have one such without even trying. Me thinks he need to reminded by his dad about "the girl to cook for" thing again. Unless he had already marked Erina as that and is currently trolling her (with his expressions) to get her high on tsuns so he can get an even better dere reaction later.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

In Erina's case, it's gonna take something delicious as all hell to sway her. I just hope they get the chance to team up on some occasion.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2013)

he already made her come in the entrace exam so...


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Shozan said:


> he already made her come in the entrace exam so...



Nah we can count that as the appetizer of their relationship, Souma's gonna have to bring it with the main course


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Nah we can count that as the appetizer of their relationship, Souma's gonna have to bring it with the main course



"I call this masterpiece...... the D."


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2013)

Kirito said:


> "I call this masterpiece...... the D."



                          .


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 30, 2013)

Just caught up. It's a fun series and enjoyable to read.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 30, 2013)

Is this series weekly or monthly?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Just caught up. It's a fun series and enjoyable to read.



Favorite girl?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Favorite girl?



I don't know right now. Maybe Erina just because she's hot.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> I don't know right now. Maybe Erina just because she's hot.



That'll do


----------



## Koori (Jul 30, 2013)

You never would tell she's in her sixteens with that curvaceous body of hers


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 30, 2013)

Jet Pistol said:


> Is this series weekly or monthly?



Weekly. It is under WSJ.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2013)

i think tosh and whoever does the art of es21 and OPM (murata?) are opposite ends of the spectrum

tosh draws the best curvy women and murata draws the sickest muscular men in jump. they have competition but so far they're on top for me imo


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 30, 2013)

It does seem quite a bit of people that read this series like it. Looking at the Weekly Jump thread, this series consistently places in the 10 top.


----------



## Koori (Jul 30, 2013)

And it sold over 500.000 copies with just the first two released volumes.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i think tosh and whoever does the art of es21 and OPM (murata?) are opposite ends of the spectrum
> 
> tosh draws the best curvy women and murata draws the sickest muscular men in jump. they have competition but so far they're on top for me imo



Murata can draw amazing women when he wants to, but there's just not a whole lot of them in his stories 

And TOSH is a former hentai artist. He should draw the doujins for his own work


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> And it sold over 500.000 copies with just the first two released volumes.



Damn, that's pretty good. Hope this gets an anime one of these days.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn, that's pretty good. Hope this gets an anime one of these days.



Anime will ruin this masterpiece with more fanservice.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Anime will ruin this masterpiece with more fanservice.



its either youre just here for the cooking or the fanservice. seriously though, i was here for the food. the fanservice is just a plus.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn, that's pretty good. Hope this gets an anime one of these days.



The voice actors/actresses have been confirmed a few pages back. Now we wait for the final confirmation of the anime.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 30, 2013)

Kirito said:


> its either youre just here for the cooking or the fanservice. seriously though, i was here for the food. the fanservice is just a plus.



I am here for the cooking. I don't really enjoy the fanservices.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 30, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Anime will ruin this masterpiece with more fanservice.


Wouldn't that depend on who's running it, heck they may tone it down a bit. 


Bruce Wayne said:


> The voice actors/actresses have been confirmed a few pages back. Now we wait for the final confirmation of the anime.



Excellent


----------



## Koori (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope Madhouse gets it. You already know why it would be great


----------



## Snowless (Jul 30, 2013)

I enjoy the fanservice because it's funny. It's fanservice presented as comedy. Not fanservice presented as fanservice.


----------



## Koori (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep. There're two types of fanservice, and in manga and anime is mostly used for comedy effect, in non erotic centered plots.


----------



## Mako (Jul 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn, that's pretty good. Hope this gets an anime one of these days.



Whoa. I thought this series already had an anime in production already. Whoops.


----------



## Null (Jul 30, 2013)

I can see it getting an anime by next year, when it hits around 70-80 chapters


----------



## Snowless (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's a little early in the series for one right now.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 1, 2013)

Chapter 34 is out.

Nice chapter. I wonder, what would Erina thinks if she found out that Souma is the person's son.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2013)

She will fuck the peanut butter calamir out of him!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 1, 2013)

Just read chapter 34. Well... This is certainly an interesting development. ?rina admires Souma's father, who apparently cooked for her during her childhood. But it seems like she has a somewhat over-idolized image of him <_<. Can't wait to see her face when she find out that Souma is the son (and pretty much apprentice/disciple) of her big idol! XD.

Also, lol at the Alumni's not-so-subtle hinting that they want Souma and Megumi to work at their resturants XD

Anyway, will be interesting to see what that election is - and Souma will almost for sure be part of it, contrary to Erina's expectations, as usually XD


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 1, 2013)

@Rokudaime: Maybe she'll try to apologize so Souma doesn't tell his father about how she's been acting and maybe even beg him not to tell him about her attitude.

Maybe she'll try to deny the entire thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 1, 2013)

It also seems that Tosh is drawing a poster of all the Jump heroines for next week. 

My body is ready.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 1, 2013)

cant wait to compare kawashita's women with TOSH's women. kawashita has the sexy but innocent look down, while TOSH has the fiery seductive look on lock.

wonder who'll win, next time on WSJ gravure 

more chapters like this


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 1, 2013)

It was a good chapter with some nice reveals.


----------



## Koori (Aug 1, 2013)

This author doesn't miss any opportunity to put Souma and Erina together in the same place. They are shoving us the couple down our throats.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 1, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> It also seems that Tosh is drawing a poster of all the Jump heroines for next week.
> 
> My body is ready.



I want to see him draw Hinata.


----------



## Null (Aug 1, 2013)

Pretty good chapter, surprised to find out that Souma's dad has some sort of history with Erina


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 1, 2013)

Koori said:


> This author doesn't miss any opportunity to put Souma and Erina together in the same place. They are shoving us the couple down our throats.


Considering that her presence has been minor for the 28 chapters, they are not shoving anything down anyone's throats. 

And if you remember that the first chapter gave us the conclussion right down from the start, right now Erina is having enough screen time to justify her main character/heroine status. Before this there have been people who were wishing Megumi was the main heroine instead of Erina.

Though if it makes you feel any better I don't think we'll see much of her when they return to Tootsuki.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 1, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I want to see him draw Hinata.



As much as I'd personally love that, it will probably be Sakura. 

But I do want to believe...


----------



## Koori (Aug 1, 2013)

The Wanderer said:


> Considering that her presence has been minor for the 28 chapters, they are not shoving anything down anyone's throats.
> 
> And if you remember that the first chapter gave us the conclussion right down from the start, right now Erina is having enough screen time to justify her main character/heroine status. Before this there have been people who were wishing Megumi was the main heroine instead of Erina.
> 
> Though if it makes you feel any better I don't think we'll see much of her when they return to Tootsuki.



Haha, way to misread me. It's all the opposite actually, I like Erina better than Tadokoro, so this chapter was pure gold to me 

I also understand what the author wants to tell us, but I don't think there's any need to insist, I know very well Erina is really important in regards to Souma and the challenges that await him.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 1, 2013)

Well lookie lookie 

[YOUTUBE]ydhKjnYBZg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2013)

Those food reaction voices are borderline porn


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

Good chapter, like the reveals. Now if only Erina knew


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 1, 2013)

Koori said:


> Haha, way to misread me. It's all the opposite actually, I like Erina better than Tadokoro, so this chapter was pure gold to me
> 
> I also understand what the author wants to tell us, but I don't think there's any need to insist, I know very well Erina is really important in regards to Souma and the challenges that await him.


Oh. Sorry.

 It's just that the term "shoving down your throat" is used in those k nd of circunstances for things that come off as annoying most of the time.

However, the catch is that Erina needs to be mindbroken first  in order to have her fall for Souma. All  the tidbits we're seeing will contribute to her fall from grace later. Without the interactions and the clashes the entire deal would seem forced.


----------



## auem (Aug 2, 2013)

Koori said:


> And it sold over 500.000 copies with just the first two released volumes.



total volume sells already crossed one million...


----------



## auem (Aug 2, 2013)

i bet, for her overwhelmingly mature taste bud Erina gives credit to Jouichiro....she also has a crush on him....it would be epic to see her reaction when she will find out Souma is the son of that man...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 2, 2013)

Erina respects Soma's dad? This is going to be good.


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 3, 2013)

Good evening:

I thought it'd be nice to share these little Souma related tidbits with you:

First, from the additional information found in the second volume, we've got the character profile from the Souma vs Ikumi shokugeki's announcer:

For those who need a quick reminder, a pic:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Her data is as follows:

Kawashima Urara (High School Division 1st Year)
Favorite Book: Le Petit Prince (She actually hasn't read it)
Favorite Movie: Am?lie　(It's actually Drunken Master II)
Dream for the future: Being a bride

Alongisde her data, she makes a brief comment, which says:



> "Don't go trying to appeal at the audience with your big boobs you damn Jiguro Holstein woman.
> Men should just make a fuss about me, really, f**k!"



Yes, that last word was not only in English in the RAW, but also  equally censored. And that was a jab at Ikumi (Remember that she was annoyed at her entrance, alongside the other girls)

And finally, the VA for Souma in the vomic, Yuuki Ono, is friend with Tsukuda Yuuto and they had a promise, like the one in Bakuman, which came true with the latest Jump Bang.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 5, 2013)

Just read the chapter. So Erika admires Souma's dad. I'm excited to see her face when she found out that Souma is his son.  This chapter also set up some nice development.


----------



## Snoozles (Aug 7, 2013)

Dat poster.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2013)

TOSH 

I hardly recognize half of those, I'm really losing track of current SJ series


----------



## Shozan (Aug 7, 2013)

Erina in the top 3 bigger boobs 

Rin isn't even the same character


----------



## Snoozles (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, out of the characters I know Rin (Toriko) is above Nami so some characters probably just aren't recognizable at all. Nami is also a tad TOSH-ified. Although, I think he drew Hilda and Chitoge well (stylistically; obviously, all the girls look good.)


----------



## Space (Aug 7, 2013)

Found the mangas the heroines belong to here: connection



> List of mangas:
> 
> ABOVE (SIDE BY SIDE)
> 
> ...



I seriously did not recognize Bitch sensei, I think her cup size is at least doubled?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 7, 2013)

is that Bitch-sensei of Assasination Classroom? what the doublde F cow tits


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Snoozles said:


> Dat poster.



Erina 

lol Rin, if only she looked like that in Toriko


----------



## Space (Aug 7, 2013)

By the way, I wish he also drew Nico Robin


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> By the way, I wish he also drew Nico Robin



This and Hinata instead of Sakura, but damn if he didn't make Sakura look good


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow...I can't recognize Nami, until I saw her tatoo.. This author actually made Nami looks attractive...


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow...I can't recognize Nami, until I saw her tatoo.. This author actually made Nami looks attractive...



He didn't have to change much to do that, now making Sakura look attractive? That's a miracle.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 8, 2013)

Snoozles said:


> Dat poster.



HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

I also do not recognize most of them.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol'd so much when the shy new girl got a look at Nikumi


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2013)

Nikumi is sure going to turn the heads around Yukihira's locality....all we need now is some way Erina find the shop(may be accidentally )..


----------



## Shozan (Aug 8, 2013)

this is an Harem about food and i love it!


----------



## Null (Aug 8, 2013)

New girl added to the harem 

Nice to see 2nd best girl get the spotlight, I'm looking forward to this mini arc


----------



## Wrath (Aug 8, 2013)

She's not new.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2013)

Souma already tentacle raped her


----------



## Kirito (Aug 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> this is an Harem about food and i love it!



tosh certainly knows how to get a man's attention: food and women. proven formula throughout the ages. 

1 more girl for harem? yes please! nakiri cousins too if you will!


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice chapter. Nothing really special.


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Souma already tentacle raped her


What's worse, she ended up liking it. In the bangaihen released on the first volume, she said that even the grilled squid rentacles dipped  on peanut butter "felt the tiniest bit of good".

And she has been around Souma since their kindergarden days, so we can consider her Souma's childhood friend even.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2013)

I liked this chapter.
It's focusing on developing a range of characters, not just the ones at Polar Star.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor girl. She looks like a toddler next to the the bronze skin meat goddess. 

But both are so awkward as hell around the kid so at the very least they are even in that area.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 8, 2013)

Souma be packing some serious chicken meat in the next chapter


----------



## Blαck (Aug 8, 2013)

Nikumi in the chapter? Instantly Great


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 9, 2013)

You can say this is also a battle for Souma's attention.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> You can say this is also a battle for Souma's attention.



Like it's even a contest with Nikumi there


----------



## Kirito (Aug 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Like it's even a contest with Nikumi there



dont underestimate the osananajimi power

you never know how much affection points theyre hiding underneath that plain exterior, nikumi is in for a tough battle


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2013)

Kirito said:


> dont underestimate the osananajimi power
> 
> you never know how much affection points theyre hiding underneath that plain exterior, nikumi is in for a tough battle



Can't wait


----------



## Shozan (Aug 9, 2013)

prime Meat > cute eyes all day erryday!


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _dat meat_ 









Since I have a weakness against dark skinned girls in manga she's probably my favorite girl in the series, appearance-wise. When it comes to personality though, she sadly seems like the shallowest one.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Spoiler*: _dat meat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly you have an eye for kwality 

Though, personality wise I'd say Erina is lower.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

All the girls (and guys) need few doses of depth. It's still early so there is time.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

this is really hard to turn into an anime. no one can ever match the magic of tosh's fappable art


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2013)

Hopefully, the anime studio uses high quality production for this series.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Since I have a weakness against dark skinned girls in manga she's probably my favorite girl in the series, appearance-wise. When it comes to personality though, she sadly seems like the shallowest one.



I have to ask this...

I've been wondering about this since I played persona 3 a few months back. Where did typical dark skinned girl in manga come from?

They always have short hair and are typically athletic.

There's Nikumi, Casca, Black Rose, Rika Doabshi, Yuko Nishiwaki, ect.

Seems kind of strange. I don't think a stereotypical dark skinned male exists in manga, which I guess makes sense as most Japanese are lighter skinned, so why the typical dark skinned girl?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2013)

ganguro girls from shibuya maybe? they love tanning salons over there. but dont take my word for it though.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 11, 2013)

Ganguro includes excessive makeup and fake hair colors so that hardly counts. I'm not sure who there even finds that attractive.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2013)

Ganguro girls definitely aren't the basis for the character when the stereotype is for them to be tomboyish (which is probably connected tot he short hair).


Berserk also predates ganguro. Right now I'm thinking all these characters may be based off Caska. It would be a weird influence Berserk has had on manga if that's the case.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2013)

^ I doubt Casca has anything to do with that. IMO they exist mostly just for variety sake in character design, similar to characters with unrealistic hair color.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Chapter 35.5 (small extra)


----------



## Snowless (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, damn, that last page.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Chapter 35.5 (small extra)



Nikumi             .


----------



## Kirito (Aug 15, 2013)

Nikumi


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2013)

Nikumi is the best meat.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Nikumi is the best meat.



Some day Souma will figure that out as well


----------



## Space (Aug 15, 2013)

Dat camel toe...


----------



## The Wanderer (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, this makes this week with no chapter far more bearable at least. I'd like to see more bangaihens in the future, and with Souma's rising popularity such a thing could easily happen.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Some day Souma will figure that out as well



ultimate dish will be the nikumi hotdog sandwich

special ingredients are white sauce and lots of love 

the dish has a special property: it grows for 9 months until it's ripe and ready


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Kirito said:


> ultimate dish will be the nikumi hotdog sandwich
> 
> special ingredients are white sauce and lots of love
> 
> the dish has a special property: it grows for 9 months until it's ripe and ready



Oh you                  .


----------



## Space (Aug 16, 2013)

Kirito said:


> ultimate dish will be the nikumi hotdog sandwich
> 
> special ingredients are white sauce and lots of love
> 
> the dish has a special property: it grows for 9 months until it's ripe and ready



So it's another egg dish huh? Soma might want to screw this (up) on purpose


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> So it's another egg dish huh? Soma might want to screw this (up) on purpose



                  .


----------



## Shozan (Aug 16, 2013)

dat phat meat in the last page


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2013)

Ch.217


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 22, 2013)

God damn meat is so delicious!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2013)

i still have no idea what he's trying to do. something that will appeal to people just out of work or school? what would that be?


----------



## Wrath (Aug 22, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i still have no idea what he's trying to do. something that will appeal to people just out of work or school? what would that be?


Something light, cheap and sweet?

By the way Casanova Scans has a new series starting called Himedol! which seems fun. It's about hairdressing, idols and gangsters.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Something light, cheap and sweet?
> 
> By the way Casanova Scans has a new series starting called Himedol! which seems fun. It's about hairdressing, idols and gangsters.



like a snackable takeout karaage? 

yeah, i'm reading himedol. i liked the one-shot better than first chapter but let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

"Mito group"

I only just got this


----------



## Wrath (Aug 22, 2013)

Kirito said:


> like a snackable takeout karaage?
> 
> yeah, i'm reading himedol. i liked the one-shot better than first chapter but let's see how long it lasts.


Well the one-shot is a complete story where as the first chapter is setting up for a full series, so that's no surprise.

A snack karaage is my guess, yes, since Souma got the idea when he was seeing a group of schoolgirls walking around.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2013)

Flavored arrows...I wish I could try just one dish from this manga, they make everything look delicious as hell


----------



## Shozan (Aug 30, 2013)

the meat master 

dude behind the Kaaraage shops is obv. one of the totsuki.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 31, 2013)

37
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 




Great color spread 


Hope we get to see a new member of the Ten later


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2013)

Kirito said:


> like a snackable takeout karaage?



damn i'm good.


----------



## Space (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it's a wrap, with those soft rice wraps from the Vietnamese kitchen


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2013)

That page reminds me, the fat guy who tags along with Tsundere Italian-kun is quite the mystery. Is he hiding his powerlevel?


----------



## Snoozles (Aug 31, 2013)

Nah, he's probably well above average (maybe around Tadokoro or Nikumi's level) just not quite as good as his twin (fraternal... I think) and admits as much . Despite playing the same comic role as Nikumi lately (i.e. loser), Takumi did tie with Souma.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That page reminds me, the fat guy who tags along with Tsundere Italian-kun is quite the mystery. Is he hiding his powerlevel?



He might be, I wouldn't mind the _younger brother tired of being in the older one's shadow_ act being used, would make things interesting as hell if he swooped in and took his bro's nomination spot.

Edit- Finally cracked 5,000


----------



## Snowless (Sep 1, 2013)

Meat master, xD.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Meat master, xD.



By the end of this series she will undoubtedly master Souma's meat


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 2, 2013)

I haven't always liked the artist's colouring style but I really liked this week's.


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 38 Raw *
*Ch.16 *


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

38
 observe him grow


----------



## Snowless (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't necessarily like all of this intrigue with a secret man in the shadows.
I want a lighthearted story that follows a shonen template somewhat with the academy, but is also almost slice of life, just funny and exaggerated about food.
I don't want anything grand or heavy, or any secret organization or any of that shit. 
You can have enough mystery with the unrevealed members of the top 10, and all of the political and personal intrigue that results among them.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2013)

If there's some secret organization, it will be defeated with delicious food. I'd still call that lighthearted


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I don't necessarily like all of this intrigue with a secret man in the shadows.
> I want a lighthearted story that follows a shonen template somewhat with the academy, but is also almost slice of life, just funny and exaggerated about food.
> I don't want anything grand or heavy, or any secret organization or any of that shit.
> You can have enough mystery with the unrevealed members of the top 10, and all of the political and personal intrigue that results among them.



Like Zaru stated it'll probably remain light hearted with Souma's food solving all their problems, I doubt the story is gonna get enough serious to the point where the organization kidnaps someone or worse off kill someone over some rare ingredients.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 8, 2013)

Souma now has connections to 4 of the top 10 mofos.


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 8, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Souma now has connections to 4 of the top 10 mofos.



Erina, Isshiki, the guy behind Mozuya and .... who?


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 8, 2013)

Snowless said:


> I don't necessarily like all of this intrigue with a secret man in the shadows.
> I want a lighthearted story that follows a shonen template somewhat with the academy, but is also almost slice of life, just funny and exaggerated about food.
> I don't want anything grand or heavy, or any secret organization or any of that shit.
> You can have enough mystery with the unrevealed members of the top 10, and all of the political and personal intrigue that results among them.



I know this manga gives off like Gamble Fish vibes but I don't think its going to deviate from its lighthearted cooking and foodgasm path.

Even if their is a "secret organization" and they lose to Souma because he grilled cheese on toast I still think it'd be lighthearted.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 8, 2013)

Porcelainpot said:


> Erina, Isshiki, the guy behind Mozuya and .... who?



Erina cousin?


----------



## Space (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I think it's a wrap, with those soft rice wraps from the Vietnamese kitchen



I actually called the dish, am so proud of myself now


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Erina cousin?



Unless I'm missing someone, do you mean Alice? 
I don't think she's in the Elite Ten.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 9, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> I actually called the dish, am so proud of myself now



Well played sir.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 10, 2013)

Just marathoned the series last night. 
Can't resist a series about food porn.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 11, 2013)

New Chapter is out Shokugeki no Soma Chapter 39 I'm definitely expecting some potential underhanded methods from the new character


----------



## Shozan (Sep 11, 2013)

it will be really cool if Souma just challenges all the tootsuki for their place from bottom to top.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 11, 2013)

*The Alchemist*, I love the sound of that 

But challenging Souma? He must not know who he's dealing with


----------



## Snowless (Sep 11, 2013)

Man, I could really get into reading a ping pong manga. 

Also, I'm quite relieved it all relates back to Tootsuki.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 12, 2013)

im not impressed by this so-called alchemist

unless hes being surrounded by bitches, rebuilding businesses and inventing new food pales in comparison

bros>hoes>business and food


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

This series is highly underrated in the library.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

"THIS IS A COOKING MANGA"


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

Main problem I see though is the harem element. It's not like typical harem manga but the best girl debates will happen and in the end 1 shall stand the rest shall fall.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

Are there any doujins yet where Souma pleasures all of them and afterwards proclaims "It wasn't much"?


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Are there any doujins yet where Souma pleasures all of them and afterwards proclaims "It wasn't much"?



Plot twist: it was the girls that said "It wasn't much"


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2013)

Doujins could get pretty creative with this manga since it's about cooking. I remember the "solar anus" from a Yakitate Japan doujin


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

wut?


tenchar


----------



## Shozan (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoes with food > food > hoes 

Souma to learn the sacred code soon


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 18, 2013)

MH - Eru13 - 

Chapter 40 Raw Trans:
*Spoiler*: __ 




p1
Erina: This student's participation in the election...
Erina: We should deliberate about it again!!
Voice: However...We already approved of him the other day.
Erina: No! There's a problem with his behavior!
Erina: He's not suitable for that honorable gourmet festival!!
Satoshi: Nakiri-kun,
Satoshi: Your opinion about cuisine is always correct...
Satoshi: But, I can't but feel that you start being illogical
Satoshi: When it's about Souma-kun.
Cutlery: Outspoken.
Satoshi: Did something happen between the two of you?
Satoshi: For example...Something personal?
Erina: ...! Not really...
Erina: I just think he isn't qualified...

p2
Erina: Isshiki-san...How about you?
Erina: Aren't you trying to give a preferential treatment to your dorm junior?
Satoshi: Fufu...That's not true at all.
Etsuya: Yukihira Souma...
Etsuya: He looks like an interesting guy.
Etsuya: I support him.
Erina: ...!
Etsuya: He certainly hasn't achieved much in the academy,
Etsuya: It hasn't been long since he entered Tootsuki after all.
Etsuya: But he completed his 200 meals with some last minute cleverness...
Etsuya: He has a high grade for his first day assignment too.
Paper: It was delicious. Hinako
Etsuya: Aren't these unconventional subjects
Etsuya: The perfect thing to liven up the festival?
Etsuya: I don't understand what are you complaining for.

p3
Erina: ...!
Voice: The first years this year...Are quite the individuals, huh.
Voice: Yeah... They certainly are the cream of the crop.
Voice: ---Alright.
Voice: Well then,
Voice: Let's settle with these.
Box: A few days later,
Box: was the closing ceremony---
Box: The first term's report cards were handled
Box: And everyone was thrilled with expectations for the summer vacations.
Box: However, that had another meaning in Tootsuki Academy.
Voice: Hey! Hurry!
Voice: It's finally the announcement!

p4
Cutlery: The latest volume (4) is selling absurdly fast!!
Box: This day...
Box: The participants for the "Autumn Election"
Box: Were officially announced!
Cutlery: Delight and sorrow mixed together...!!
Shokugeki-no SOMA
(cutlery) 40 Return
Story: Tsukuda Yuuto
Art: Saeki Shun
Collaborator: Morisaki Yuki

p5
Voice: ...! Aaaah...I'm not there...
Voice: It was no good...
Voice: ...!
Sign: Sakaki Ryouko
Sign: Yoshino Yuuki
Yuuki: Aaaaaalriiiight!!
Ryouko: Ouch!
Souma: Oh! You were both chosen, that's amazing.
Shun: With this, we have 6 polar star members participating.

p6
Takumi: Hmph...Before we can even have a Shokugeki
Takumi: We might have a direct confrontation! Yukihira!
Souma: Oh, Nikumi! You're also in the election!?
Ikumi: Yukihira...! Ye-Yeah!
Souma: Ah, Takumi too. (cd: Let's do our best)
Takumi: Do...Don't say it like I'm something extra!
Takumi: Isami, stop laughing!
Sign: Isami Aldini Takumi Aldini
Sign: Mito Ikumi
Sign: Nakiri Alice
Alice: ...Ufufu,
Alice: Well, it's just natural (Music note)

p7
Guy: Ummmmm...
Guy: Ah, my name's there too.
Alice: Of course you are! As my aide, it would be a disgrace if you weren't chosen.
Alice: You can't be eliminated in the first round, ok?
Guy: It's ok, I'm motivated.
Guy: I would seriously try to win
Guy: Even if I have to fight with Milady.
Guy: ...What's with that face?
Alice: What's with you!? Aren't you lacking respect towards me? (cd: Learn from Erina's secretary!)
Guy: ...Don't I respect you all the time?
Alice: More! Respect me more!
Souma: Oh! Nakiri's cousin...
Alice: Oh my...Yukihira Souma-kun! Good afternoon (music note)
Yuuki: Hey...Famous people just keep showing up around Yukihira...
Ryouko: Yukihira-kun sure has great communication skills...
Ryouko: Just when did he meet them?

p8
Yuuki: Oh, right! I have to report to Fumio-san.
Ryouko: She'll surely shout "The golden age is here again!" with great joy.
Souma: ...Hm?
Souma: That "A" and "B"...
Souma: What do they mean?
Urara: Everyone.
Souma: ?
Urara: Hellooooo!
Voice: A crane!?
Voice: There's even smoke!
Urara: I'm going to be the host for the Autumn Election...
Urara: My name's Kawashima Urara<3
All's sd: Whoaaaaa
All: Urara-chan!
Urara: Congratulations to all of those who are participating in the election!

p9
Urara: You'll receive official notice later on,
Urara: But I'll explain the competition format briefly!
Urara: It should be obvious if you see the board,
Urara: The 60 chosen people are divided in two blocks, A and B.
Urara: For the "election", we'll first have a preliminary for each block,
Box: A Block Preliminary 30 people
Box: B Block Preliminary 30 people
Urara: Those who get the highest rank on each block...
Urara: Will earn the right to participate in the main tournament!!
All's sd: Oooooooooh
Urara: Ermmm, then,
Urara: I'll give you a message from Eizan-senpai of the executive committee.

p10
Urara: For the election, many VIP...The leaders of the cooking business will come as guests.
Urara: It's the perfect chance to demonstrate your skills,
Urara: However,
All: ?
Urara: Shall you display an unsightly dish
Urara: Your future as a cook might be as good as over.
Urara: Well, do the best you can...
Urara: That's it<3
Guy: I...I've got to do this!
Guy: I'll use all my skills to win everything!
Erina: ---Congratulations on participating in the election,
Erina: It was inevitable that someone with your skills got in.
Girl: Yes! I'll get results suitable for your aide.
Girl: And...Rest assured,
Girl: I'll bring judgment to Yukihira Souma!

p11
Erina: ~~~~~~!
Flashback: You won't be chosen for that election after all.
Flashback: I'm telling you there's no way someone like you will be chosen!!
Text: From Chapter 34 "The Fate Surrounding Tootsuki"
Girl: ...Ah! I-I'm truly sorry!! (cd: I said something unnecessary...)
Erina(thinks): ...Don't get conceited, Yukihira-kun.
Erina(thinks): Nakiri Erina is way above you!
Souma: Nakiri won't participate in the election?
Alice: Yes,
Alice: The Tootsuki Elite Ten is in charge of the "Autumn Election" every year...
Alice: In summary, Erina is on the organizers side of this festival.
Souma: ---...!
Alice: Ah-ah...It will be a while before I can confront Erina...
Guy: Wow...Look there...
Guy: Yeah...
Guy: People who were chosen for the election are lined up there...Hm?
Sign: Tadokoro Megumi

p12
Box: Tadokoro Megumi B Block
Voice: ...Hey? What's that?
Voice: Why was that dunce chosen!?
Megumi(thinks): Auuuh, as I thought...Being selected is something so extravagant
Megumi(thinks): That only I feel really out of place!!
Guy: I've got better grades than her in both theoretical and practical classes, you know...?
Guy: What's going on here? Isn't that really weird?
Megumi: ...
Miyoko: Silence!!
Guy: !?
Miyoko: You're such damp guys...To think you're backbiting sneakily.

p13
Miyoko: Listen well, the election participants aren't chosen just for their grades.
Box: Houjou Miyoko B Block
Megumi's sd: So big...
Miyoko: Their individuality and future prospects as a cook...They were evaluated from many points of view.
Miyoko: People that are satisfied just with their test grades
Miyoko: Weren't going to be chosen in the first place...
Thought: Eeeeeeh...!?
Thought: I...It caved in so deep!!
Megumi: ...U-Umm, thanks.
Miyoko: Tadokoro Megumi...Right?
Miyoko: I'm interested in you...
Megumi: ---!?

p14
Nao: Ah...Erina-sama.
Nao: You look beautiful today.
Nao: With those noble eyes...And words
Nao: I want you to scorn me...!
Box: Sadatsuka Nao B Block
Nao: Aaaah...Detestable......! That woman...
Nao: Even though,
Nao: I'm more suitable for Erina-sama...!

p15
Nao: If I defeat that hindrance
Nao: Erina-sama should notice...
Nao: My love for her...!!!
Nao: Hihi
Nao: Hihihihihi...
Police: ...Chief! Umm...
Chief: Let's say we didn't see that...!
Guy: ...

p16
Man: It's about time...The members are announced...
Man: Marui-kun!
Alice: Yukihira-kun,
Alice: Do you remember...What I said as I left after the 200 meals?
Flashback: I'm waiting expectantly for the moment I get to defeat you personally (music note)
Souma: ---Yeah!
Alice: Then it's ok.

p17
Alice: Did you know this, Yukihira-kun...?
Alice: Almost every single of the current Elite Ten members
Alice: Participated on the "main tournament" of the election.
Alice: In summary---
Alice: The next generation of the Elite Ten
Alice: Will be born from between these people...!

p18
Alice: ...Of course, nothing will begin if we don't win here.
Alice: I hope the day comes
Alice: When you, Erina, and I fight over the Elite Ten.
Sign: Congratulations on your participation in the Autumn Election
Fumio: It's the comeback of the golden age---!!
Fumio: We must celebrate in advance tonight!
Fumio: ...
Fumio: ---If you're coming back,
Fumio: Why not at least make a call!?
Fumio: You have
Fumio: As little common sense as always!

p19
Jou: You haven't changed either, Fumio-san...
Jou: And well,
Jou: I was in the vicinity, you see....


Jou: I'm back home.

Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2013)

40
Ch.114


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 18, 2013)

Surprised to see the dad so soon.

What's up with the cinnamon-sniffer?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Surprised to see the dad so soon.
> 
> What's up with the cinnamon-sniffer?



Maybe that his version of sniffing a cigar also wonder if he's related to Nikumi?


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2013)

Need a set for the series. Just don't know what. 

also, lesbians harem


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Need a set for the series. Just don't know what.
> 
> also, lesbians harem



Nikumi or Erina of course


----------



## rice (Sep 18, 2013)

something about Marui


----------



## Shozan (Sep 18, 2013)

nice, i was waiting for lesbian to be on this


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2013)

So we got a crazy stalker already


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 19, 2013)

It seems that Megumi is yuri-magnet. Can't wait to see Erina jaw drops when she saw Souma talking to his dad.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 19, 2013)

Just started reading this.
Dat one shot.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 19, 2013)

That black dude looks like he's related to Nikumi, eh?

And the hell? Papahira's back? Maybe he'sone of the 'VIPs' mentioned? Damn, now Souma really has to step his game up...


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

So, is this series related to Sket Dance? I heard that the writer is related.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Just started reading this.
> Dat one shot.



I know,holy shit.

A cooking manga shouldn't have the right to be this awesome..and yet..


And..am I insane or does the MC resembles Ging Freecs a little?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2013)

Didn't know there was a one-shot of this. All that talk about her "tongue" was strange because the artist comes from the hentai world


----------



## Blαck (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like I need to read the one-shot


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 20, 2013)

Discovered this a couple of days ago and read through the whole thing in one sitting. God it made me hungry...

Looking forward to Erina finding out who Soumas dad is. I'll expect hilarity


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 25, 2013)

just finished catching up.



Ciupy said:


> I know,holy shit.
> 
> A cooking manga shouldn't have the right to be this awesome..and yet..
> 
> ...


at some panels.
a bishounen ging. 


he reminds me of guts on some panels too. 

also, legit lel'd.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Virys (Sep 26, 2013)

Chapter Ch.222


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2013)

Some nice backstory info. Wonder why his father never graduated? Probably food (lol) for another flashback.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 26, 2013)

i was kind of disappointed since he's just second seat though.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 26, 2013)

Also, Saiha>Saiba.
smh.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2013)

That just means Dojima was such a beast.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't know why Asura sounds so epic


----------



## OS (Sep 26, 2013)

I wonder now how his wife was as a person.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 26, 2013)

Really enjoyable chapter really like the dynamic of Souma and his dad in producing a really bad dish also I get the feeling it's setting up for some training to strengthen the polar star members cooking skills in time for the autumn elections.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 26, 2013)

lol I swear I was reading Toriko with those last 2 pages


----------



## Shozan (Sep 26, 2013)

Wife left him cause she couldn't handle that much meat


----------



## Snowless (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn, his dad is such a badass.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 26, 2013)

Asura is just such an awesome name. 
Dis chapter.


----------



## Virys (Oct 4, 2013)

Raw


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 5, 2013)

damn, young granny. 

also, screw erina.
megumi da besto.


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2013)

just started reading this

food sex to the extreme   

i am hooked


----------



## Blαck (Oct 5, 2013)

Glad to hear it, Muk


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't know why but translations are out, finally

Looking at Askin's words i wonder if he meant literally they all were hiding for 1000 years, like they all were apart of the war 1000 years ago and survived


----------



## Shozan (Oct 6, 2013)

inb4 Asura make the 3 of them cream all over his clothes with that dish


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Don't know why but translations are out, finally
> 
> Looking at Askin's words i wonder if he meant literally they all were hiding for 1000 years, like they all were apart of the war 1000 years ago and survived



Man,his dad is awesome..I wonder why he didn't graduate the academy..


----------



## Blαck (Oct 6, 2013)

I swear Souma's dad reminds me of a short haired Midora sometimes 

Great chapter


----------



## Snowless (Oct 7, 2013)

Prince Apple, oh my god. Panels like that are why I love this series.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Oct 7, 2013)

Dat Asura. A character so manly, it makes you feel like you're reading a battle manga.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 9, 2013)

Translation script for chapter 43 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://mangahelpers.com/t/eru13/releases/38835

Souma lost


----------



## D T (Oct 11, 2013)

Dad confirmed best cook in the manga.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

This could pass for a battle manga at times with the expressions they make 

Great chapter, Souma's dad is clearly Top tier


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

The lack of love for this manga is saddening


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The lack of love for this manga is saddening



Spread the word then I'll journey to the cancerdome to bring them this quality


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2013)

Virys said:


> Chapter
> Ch.149...



Hmm..at least Souma put up a good fight.

But he is looking to surpass what I think it one of the top if not THE top dogs of their world.

At least it got him even more motivated.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Oct 13, 2013)

Dat Asura saying "it wasn't much" after the battle was pure win.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2013)

From cooking to bartending to god knows what else, Japanese manga about this kind of "service job" tend to mention something about "considering the feelings/situation of the customer". I wonder how many people in the real world can actually reliably do this.


----------



## tgre (Oct 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> From cooking to bartending to god knows what else, Japanese manga about this kind of "service job" tend to mention something about "considering the feelings/situation of the customer". I wonder how many people in the real world can actually reliably do this.



When I was working as a part-time bartender here, I tried employing that tactic- mainly due to being influenced by the manga "Bartender" (which is fantastic imo).

But the kind of shit you see happening in the manga COULD POTENTIALLY HAPPEN, but more likely to happen in a 5-min window because if you're working anywhere decent, you'll be swamped with making drinks and food prep like crazy. 

The hospitality industry has now become almost faceless because interaction between producer and consumer is getting lower and lower. The "bar" used to be one of the last vestibules bridging the consumer/employee gap but even that's begun to slowly dwindle away


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 44 Raw*
* What?!*


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 18, 2013)

Souma's dad wanders in the Toriko verse


----------



## Shozan (Oct 18, 2013)

better combo than Komatsu


----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2013)

i wouldn't be surprised if souma's dad once cooked in war.

"your dad once made omelette du fromage with caspian roe and italian wine during a gunfight in the vietnam war. if you cannot reach even that level souma-kun, then you're no better than a second-rate chef wannabe."


----------



## Phemt (Oct 18, 2013)

Would Sanji make it in this manga? Would he be one of the elite 10?

I think so.


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2013)

his dad's milkshake brings the girls to the yard.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 21, 2013)

new chap. out

That girl is too young to be a Souma's dad classmate. Also, the dude eating cinnamon enters the scene


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

what the hell did souma's dad do to her?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 22, 2013)

One of these days Erina needs look at Souma like that


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2013)

Megumi master race.


----------



## tgre (Oct 22, 2013)

oh man

Indian dude about to get introduced

fucking represent


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2013)

He looks like he could be related to Meat girl

But then again
CURRY


----------



## OS (Oct 22, 2013)

Zenith please we know she's not gonna win the Souma


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2013)

@OS
That doesn't stop a man from dreaming.


Seriously though, erina's attitude is really annoying.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Zenith please we know she's not gonna win the Souma



Depends on the character popularity poll. Really hope that Megumi will win in the end. 

The author really a troll. Knowing that Megumi is not a main female lead, he kept giving her a lot of screentime compares to Erina. Is he trying to give us, the reader a false hope that Megumi will win in the end?


----------



## rajin (Oct 25, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 45 Raw*

*Ch.89*


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



too much dialogue.
i don't think it'd be translated anytime soon.
also looks like soma would fight that new guy in a shokugeki.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 27, 2013)

New chap.
Ch.29


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 27, 2013)

These series always have a curry/spice specialist.

I'm guessing he'll win by not focusing solely on one part of the dish like he normally does.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

Kinda hard to imagine him beating a guy who specializes in a particular area and doesn't look like a scrub. This isn't like the duel against meat-chan.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 27, 2013)

meh, it is an competition with judges, that may affect the outcome a lot.


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Depends on the character popularity poll. Really hope that Megumi will win in the end.
> 
> The author really a troll. Knowing that Megumi is not a main female lead, he kept giving her a lot of screentime compares to Erina. Is he trying to give us, the reader a false hope that Megumi will win in the end?





ZenithXAbyss said:


> @OS
> That doesn't stop a man from dreaming.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, erina's attitude is really annoying.



I think you are forgetting when in the beginning he said cook bad for her.. Then it went straight to Erina. Then again she's thirsty for his dads D.



Zaru said:


> Kinda hard to imagine him beating a guy who specializes in a particular area and doesn't look like a scrub. This isn't like the duel against meat-chan.



His advantage though is his own special skills that he can mix with what he learns from the spices.


----------



## Space (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, the guy did reveal a few secrets when it comes to spices, so Souma can use these to beat him. Probably something along the lines of "just following the theory is not cooking, you need to be creative and daring as well".


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Kinda hard to imagine him beating a guy who specializes in a particular area and doesn't look like a scrub. This isn't like the duel against meat-chan.



Simple. He will act like his father. Crammed a lot of ideas into one dish. Super Curry.


----------



## rajin (Oct 31, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 46 Raw*


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 1, 2013)

This guys art is really awesome, it makes you feel like your reading a god damn battle manga.


----------



## rajin (Nov 8, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 47 Raw*: 2 double page joined.

*Chapter 121*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Holy shit that weight loss 

Souma is already in the same group as curry-kun and meat-chan? Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2013)

Akabara Strauss said:


> This guys art is really awesome, it makes you feel like your reading a god damn battle manga.



Ikr? They make cooking seem so intense sometimes 

As for the latest Souma putting in that work


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm still hung on the fact that souma's dad is in the wrong manga


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

What's the right manga?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 8, 2013)

He belongs in Toriko. I mean damn he looks like an asura already. Throw him in Toriko as the wanderer and he'll fit perfect.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 9, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> He belongs in Toriko. I mean damn he looks like an asura already. Throw him in Toriko as the wanderer and he'll fit perfect.



Toriko has a shitty art though. It would not be the same.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 9, 2013)

Maybe Souma's dad got sucked by a dimensional rift and ended up as Acacia in Toriko. Yeah he'll fit perfectly in Toriko.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 9, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> He belongs in Toriko. I mean damn he looks like an asura already. Throw him in Toriko as the wanderer and he'll fit perfect.



He should replace Komatsu and become Toriko's combo.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

i lol'd at the coughing.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

welp, kinda dissapointed with that kind of competition. Souma doesn't need to beat the Curry boy to pass the pre-election


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 10, 2013)

Predictions for the 8?

A Block: Souma, Nikumi, Shun, wildcard

B Block: Megumi, an Aldini, Alice, wildcard




> Souma doesn't need to beat the Curry boy to pass the pre-election



But I imagine he will.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

Only if the rank the people who pass the test, if not there's no way to know who was better. Maybe just by taste but that will fall a bit short.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 10, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Only if the rank the people who pass the test, if not there's no way to know who was better. Maybe just by taste but that will fall a bit short.



In a comic there is tons of ways for the author to let us know which is better.

Have spice-guy admit his was worse, have the judge decide, introduce some other element into the competition (like the number of dishes eaten in the breakfast round), simply from the reactions we see the characters give, ect.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 12, 2013)

I would not even recognize someone if he lose that much weight.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2013)

I lol'd


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 48 Raw: 2 Colour Pages. 1 colour Double page joined.*

*1*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Showing off a lot of the main players. Food porn incoming.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see the judge reaction when she eat some curry 

P.D. Shit Zaru, I wrote that w/o looking at your post. Dat lust connection


----------



## yo586 (Nov 19, 2013)

You'd think the nonchalance of Souma would be getting old by now.  But when the chapter ended with him sleeping in his chair, I was all "hell yes."  Loving this manga for these moments


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't like his colour pages at the start but I am getting to like them.


----------



## rajin (Nov 22, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 49 Raw*

*40*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Who's that female Souma in the china dress?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Who's that female Souma in the china dress?



40

Is that her?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Man, this manga looks eerily like a hentai doujin I read once.

Ok, several times actually, but still...file still on my HD, methinks.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

That's probably ... because the artist drew hentai before, Cromer.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 22, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Man, this manga looks eerily like a hentai doujin I read once.
> 
> Ok, several times actually, but still...file still on my HD, methinks.



Maybe because the artist of this manga was a hentai artist in the past? LOL


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Well paint me green and label me a dunce, Google tells me that Saeki Shun also draws as ...Tosh. Godfuckingdammit, now I can't get the ecchi off the brain.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

The food reaction pages weren't a giveaway?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2013)

Come on, its random fanservice, I barely give it a second look at the best of times


----------



## 8 (Nov 22, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Come on, its random fanservice, I barely give it a second look at the best of times


how is that possible?! i always end up hypnotised looking at the food and fanservice. and forget to swap pages.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2013)

The highlight of this chapter.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2013)

Its out already? Batoto here I come...


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 24, 2013)

Its like there is a brigade just for shitting on Tadokoro


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2013)

Tadokoro has her qualities but there are some very high caliber people at work here.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2013)

Megumi probably is the most normal chef that we can related...the rest of the chefs in this series are more suitable for battle manga. 

So, judge from the last page, Megumi will win?


----------



## Shozan (Nov 24, 2013)

nah, maybe if they rank them she will upset the others and be at 3rd place or something like that. I'm betting all of the dishes will be like 'WOOOOW' and then the high caliber judges will notice an especific mistake on everyone of the dishes but Souma, Megumi and the Curry boy (in that block) and Erina cousin, his pet boy and Erina personal bitch (in the other block)


----------



## armorknight (Nov 24, 2013)

My predictions for the tournament. 

Chapter 48 color page seems to foreshadow who will make it to the finals. In block A we have Souma, Hayama, Ibusaki, and glasses guy. Block B has Aldini bros, Erina's bitch, and Alice. Megumi will put up a good fight but won't make it considering how stacked the tournament is.

Battles will be held between the survivors in each block to determine a block champion, and the two block champs will face off in the finale to determine the winner.

Block A

Souma vs Ibusaki (winner Souma)

Hayama vs Glasses guy (winner Hayama)

Souma vs Hayama Final (winner Souma)

Souma is Block A champ.

Block B

Takumi vs Isami (winner Takumi)

Alice vs Erina's bitch (winner Alice)

Alice vs Takumi Final (winner Alice)

Alice is Block B champ.

Finale will be Souma vs Alice with Souma winning.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2013)

Megumi gon' surprise some people in this thread


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea, I'm not so sure Megumi is going to lose so soon.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2013)

Official Shokugeki no Soma video ad
[YOUTUBE]YXmLyIj2K_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Official Shokugeki no Soma video ad
> [YOUTUBE]YXmLyIj2K_E[/YOUTUBE]



 Badass video for a badass manga.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice chapter. Megumi is awesome~


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2013)

What's with that ugly ass fish she's using?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2013)

Trans out yet?


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

Now I wait.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2013)

OOOOOHHH SHIIITT!!! SHE LEVELED UP!


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2013)

Mangabird.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2013)

^That's the RAW mate, I don't know how to read Japanese.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 30, 2013)

if you can't find it then there isn't a release yet.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2013)

Chapter is out.


Good for Megumi, she seems to be developing.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2013)

Indeed. Hope it stays that way where she works harder to get better. Maybe one day she'll beat Souma and then they'll become waifu and husbando


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 3, 2013)

Tadokoro is always so fun to watch solely because she's more of an underdog than Souma


----------



## OS (Dec 4, 2013)

So I found this cosplay ( as far as i know it's cosplay)

NSFW


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I found this cosplay ( as far as i know it's cosplay)
> 
> NSFW


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2013)

Nikumi A+++++


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2013)

*Shokugeki no Soma 51 Raw*

*Railgun c65.*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2013)

That taste reaction page 

So they're all getting a public points display, which means we'll have a direct race for the top sum.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2013)

So, are we going to get 8 chapters (or 16 including Soma's group) of reactions starting this chapter?

This...is...crazy.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2013)

This was meant to introduce the points system. I doubt he'll spend that much time on all of them.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2013)

new chap out. Those food porns.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting character but I'm more interested in the secretary getting developed more.


----------



## Rax (Dec 9, 2013)

Cray bitch?

I like :ignoramus


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 9, 2013)

Souma gonna go last 
He has to continue his underdog streak I guess


----------



## Rax (Dec 9, 2013)

Bitches are gonna lust for Souma


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Bitches are gonna lust for Souma



Except that witch girl, she's into Erina.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 10, 2013)

This judging part is probably going to take a while, huh?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 10, 2013)

5-6 chapters, in all probability.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

Cromer said:


> 5-6 chapters, in all probability.



I'm actually okay with this. It's not like I'm itching to see some big story development, it's all about the food after all


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

Shut it, Zaru.

You just wanna see as many panels of those twin judges orgasming over food as possible.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

What can I say? Tosh just knows how to draw people who are going crazy from stuff being put inside them.


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

You are definitely deserving of that rep title, Zaru.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm actually okay with this. It's not like I'm itching to see some big story development, it's all about the food after all



And the fanservice, apparently 



Red Hero said:


> Shut it, Zaru.
> 
> You just wanna see as many panels of those twin judges orgasming over food as possible.



Along with half the readership, no?


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

I enjoy the panels of Souma looking like a bad ass though.  :ignoramus


----------



## Space (Dec 10, 2013)

There's only 1 of the 2 curry twins in the judge, but I bet Soma can give even the other twin a foodgasme (who's connected through the twins-relationship). Twins + food + fanservice = win.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2013)

Soma Bangaihen coming up.


----------



## 8 (Dec 10, 2013)

that guy had such a proud look on his face, just to get it smashed by that score. 

i don't think its realistic to judge and taste many different food straight after each other. the previous dishes would effect next one. if you get used to sour or salty then if the next is sweet it will taste too sweet. or after a while they get a full stomach and lose their appetite. i shouldn't take it so literally i guess.

reaction panels were top-notch as usual.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

Realistically, food judges cleanse their palate inbetween to neutralize any previous taste. For example, milk to neutralize spicy burns (it's Curry after all) and water to rinse any remains.

The question is how they can taste so many different dishes without getting full...


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Realistically, food judges cleanse their palate inbetween to neutralize any previous taste. For example, milk to neutralize spicy burns (it's Curry after all) and water to rinse any remains.
> 
> The question is how they can taste so many different dishes without getting full...



They have Midora  level appetite. Also, isnt that the judges from the Resort arc also tested a lot of student meals before the timer expired?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Realistically, food judges cleanse their palate inbetween to neutralize any previous taste. For example, milk to neutralize spicy burns (it's Curry after all) and water to rinse any remains.
> 
> The question is how they can taste so many different dishes without getting full...



Well they shouldn't be eating the entire plate. They are suppose to be tasting the dishes not eating.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Well they shouldn't be eating the entire plate. They are suppose to be tasting the dishes not eating.





The witch was probably one of the lower ranking ones among the named characters. They'll have more situations like this.


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

Every judge for FV


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The witch was probably one of the lower ranking ones among the named characters. They'll have more situations like this.



Well they are going to have to stop eating them....


----------



## Virys (Dec 12, 2013)

Translation by Eru13
Naver


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2013)

Scan is out.

That transformation  Sadly it only lasted for one panel.

"Big announcement next issue"? Side chapter with 31 pages? Oh boy


----------



## Shozan (Dec 12, 2013)

too soon for an Anime?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Scan is out.
> 
> That transformation  Sadly it only lasted for one panel.
> 
> "Big announcement next issue"? Side chapter with 31 pages? Oh boy




Dem aids are kicking ass


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2013)

Shozan said:


> too soon for an Anime?


Often there'd be Vomics and other stuff involving voice actors before an anime, also we're just one year's worth of chapters in. It would indeed be too soon.


TeenRyu said:


> Dem aids are kicking ass


If the "subordinates" are in the 90s, I have little doubt that Souma, Curry guy and Alice will end up at 95+. Due to the points system, there might actually be a draw.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 12, 2013)

It's obv. we will see a 100 plate and then have the judges be downplayed a fuckton by Erina or someone higher in the school. Just to justify the 100 and put that in perspective.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm wondering if Eizan (the 9th seat who wanted Souma to work under him) will interfere with Souma's cooking/voting somehow. Maybe not in this round, but later. He swore to do so after all.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2013)

Shozan said:


> It's obv. we will see a 100 plate and then have the judges be downplayed a fuckton by Erina or someone higher in the school. Just to justify the 100 and put that in perspective.



I don't think we should a 100 plate.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2013)

If Erina and Alice's No. 2's can make 90+ points, Megumi (who's basically Souma's No. 2) should be able to as well. Not beat them per se, but a 90+ is now expected AFAIC.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 13, 2013)

Aidee's boy toy >>>> Hisako


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 13, 2013)

Cromer said:


> If Erina and Alice's No. 2's can make 90+ points, Megumi (who's basically Souma's No. 2) should be able to as well. Not beat them per se, but a 90+ is now expected AFAIC.



Megumi and Marui will get 100 points. Final round will be Megumi Vs Marui. Dunce Vs Coward in the highest level of cooking tournament.

Souma will cry. Alice will weep. Erina will wtf. Elite Ten will vacate 2 spots for them.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Megumi and Marui will get 100 points. Final round will be Megumi Vs Marui. Dunce Vs Coward in the highest level of cooking tournament.
> 
> Souma will cry. Alice will weep. Erina will wtf. Elite Ten will vacate 2 spots for them.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2013)

Swimsuit extra chapter?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like they're letting Tosh go back to his roots in moderation .


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Swimsuit extra chapter?



It's enough to make me actually start reading this manga again.


----------



## Snowless (Dec 24, 2013)

Why is it taking a million years for this chapter to be translated?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2013)

Or getting distracted by the contents.


----------



## Koori (Dec 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Or getting distracted by the contents.



Can't blame them when the chapter is focused around two well endowed women.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 24, 2013)

it's obv... ./fapping


----------



## Koori (Dec 24, 2013)

Link removed

Dear shippers who pair Souma with other girls: Give up.


----------



## OS (Dec 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> Ch.19
> 
> Dear shippers who pair Souma with other girls: Give up.



You do know that it's his dad that gets her wet. Not Souma.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> Ch.19
> 
> Dear shippers who pair Souma with other girls: Give up.



Let them have some hope.  Their tears will be delicious.  Just look at True Tears, the tears of Noe fans were the best. 



Original Sin said:


> You do know that it's his dad that gets her wet. Not Souma.



Just wait, Souma will have her licking his palm soon enough.


----------



## Rax (Dec 25, 2013)

Chaapter!!!!


----------



## Kazu (Dec 25, 2013)

Hrm. It does seem like Erina will be the (primary) love interest. 

Sad. I was kind of hoping for Megumi.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 25, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Hrm. It does seem like Erina will be the (primary) love interest.
> 
> Sad. I was kind of hoping for Megumi.



Yeah,well,it's about time Erina got some goddamned character development regarding Souma because as of right now Megumi is waay ahead of her and Erina's "haughty princess" shtick is getting old.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 25, 2013)

I've accepted Erina was primary love interest (even though Megumi is thoroughly superior waifu-material ) ever since Souma swore that he would make her a meal so nice she would openly confess "its good! ".


Daddyhira did say the secret to awesome cooking was to find a woman you wanted to give all your food to


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 25, 2013)

Koori said:


> Ch.154-155
> 
> Dear shippers who pair Souma with other girls: Give up.



Megumi will win.


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Megumi will win.



Keep that hope alive.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 27, 2013)

_Original Source: Baidu
Secondary Source: Mangabird
Status: Confirmed
Tertiary Source: Arlong Forums
ArlongForums User: DarkAsthma_

Since hotlinking is not allowed (by mangabird) and I don't want to rehost it, here is the link to the pic:

less flashy version


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapter ends with what looks like the first page after the last page of the last chapter? What the hell happens inbetween? Taste flashback?


----------



## Rax (Dec 27, 2013)

17 straight pages of foodgasms.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 30, 2013)

boring chapter is boring


----------



## Space (Dec 30, 2013)

^ boring? you rack tastebuds! and imagination!

Not really a good idea to read this manga right before lunchtime >.<


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2013)

Kevintju said:


> Not really a good idea to read this manga right before lunchtime >.<



Only thing I dislike about this Manga to be honest.
I'm always getting unbearably hungry and nothing can fill that gap.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 30, 2013)

ok .. answer this please could they do the chapter in 3 pages ?
i am not talking about the details here, i am talking about the filler panels


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

Bashed Tosh and his art.


----------



## Toph (Dec 30, 2013)

Not only does this manga makes me hungry, I also have this sudden urge to cook...

I got to remind myself that I should read this manga with my belly full. <.<


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 30, 2013)

So I guess it will takes at least 16 chapters just to see Soma's dish? It is quite long and the food probably will become cold.


----------



## Koori (Dec 30, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> how does this mean anything she didn't even mention Souma the entire chapter



As if there's any need


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Freaking Lobster rocket 

Also, Souma's dish better be spectacular with all this damn waiting


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2013)

We can speculate about the order of ratings. Will Souma's turn be at the very end or will someone who's a danger to him be left for the finale (of this round)?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> We can speculate about the order of ratings. Will Souma's turn be at the very end or will someone who's a danger to him be left for the finale (of this round)?



It would be nice to keep the danger factor up but at the same time we do need Souma to shine, at the very least I wouldn't hate if he tied with Alice's aide in this match


----------



## rajin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 53 Raw*

*he's actually shown cooking for the vizards*


----------



## Virys (Jan 17, 2014)

54 Raw


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

Meat in a military uniform, I wonder how that reaction is explained


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

K so some thing I was thinking about.


looking at the pages the female judge looks like she's enjoying a lot but at the same time...it is A LOT. So I'm thinking that probably Souma may have learned from his battle with his dad and give them something that pleases them at that moment. Probably a small but excellent dish.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 19, 2014)

"If I could stuff that cheeks with my meat" 

Chapter 73


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 19, 2014)

Nikumi's dish is soft and it jiggles, hmmm........

Her score seems pretty low. I think she is pretty much done for this tournament now.

Sadatsuka: 84
Ryouko:86
Nikumi: 86
Arato: 92


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Chapter 73


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 20, 2014)

My prediction for Marui in the next chapter:



> Judge: What is this?
> Marui: A plain curry rice.
> Judge: This looks weak...and it tastes horribly..I don't think I can finish this dish..at all..awkkkk.
> Marui: Since when you under the impression you haven't finished the dishes?
> ...


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2014)

What is Aizen doing in this thread 

I'm hungry for Nikumi's meat...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

I almost forgot that those two were Polar Star dorm members. Not half bad.


----------



## Zache (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like the fourth spot tiebreaker will be between Marui and Ibusaki so long as Soma and Hayama do as expected.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 24, 2014)

Apparently, Marui isn't as "Aizen" as I thought...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2014)

Why is the Italian pictured as a Samurai


----------



## Blαck (Feb 3, 2014)

55
Link removed


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 3, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> 55
> Link removed



Oh good lord,when the heck is Souma's turn finally going to be?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2014)

At the very end, of course.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Oh good lord,when the heck is Souma's turn finally going to be?



2-3 chapters.


----------



## Space (Feb 6, 2014)

Latest chapter is out and I've not had dinner yet, so I'm starving right now

Link removed


----------



## yo586 (Feb 6, 2014)

All this food looks so good . . . this is a serious amount of research into curry Tosh put into these chapters.

It seems to me to be a bit of a shame how he is structuring this battle though, its too much food chapter after chapter, I'd rather him highlight a few of the dishes and characters then move on.  Would place more emphasis on each dish.  As is I'm kinda having to force myself to read the details about them.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Someone posted real life photos of the dishes from this chapter... not as shiny-looking as the manga version, but still


----------



## Virys (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Wtf is that dish

I got spoiled about her score though


----------



## Virys (Feb 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



credit : DarthAsma @ APforums

Chapter 57:
Source: 

#57 Her memories

Alice...95 points (first place)
Tadokoro... 88 points (forth place passing)

Next up are Hayama and Soma!

Spectator[That Hojo Hiyoko being eliminated...!]
Spectator[Miss Secretary(Hishoko) being beaten and Nakiri Alice taking first place!]
(dreaded TN: There's a joke in here, Hisako gets called Hishoko whereby
the "Hisho" part is written as secretary, you're allowed to laugh here hurr hurr)
Spectator[What a tumultuous turn of events!]
Sadatsuka[Hihihi hihi]

95 points!!!
Alice[Look look, seems like I've beaten Miss Secretary♪]
Hisako[Wh..Who is that supposed to be?]
Spectator[That means that Hojo and the younger Aldini have to go through the ballot vote!]
Spectator[Who would have thought, that Hojo having to fight it out for the 4th place.]

more later have to go

Updated results with the new scores:
So the current state of things are:
(New scores in bold)
Block A:
1. Kurokiba Ryou(93)
2. Ibusaki Shun/Marui Zenji(88)
3. Sakaki Ryouko/Mito Ikumi (86)

Block B:
1. Nakiri Alice (95)
2. Arato Hisako (92)
3. Aldini Takumi (90)
4. Tadokoro Megumi (88)
5. Hojo Miyoko/Aldini Isami (87)
6. Yoshino Yuuki (86)
7. Sadatsuka Nao (84)


----------



## Space (Feb 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Someone posted real life photos of the dishes from this chapter... not as shiny-looking as the manga version, but still



I wouldn't mind if you would share the link 

@the spoilers, please tag them as such!! Luckily the thumbnails were too small this time, but still...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

The /a/ thread is gone already. However, you can enter the dishes into google and often find results, since the author is rarely making up the concepts, but rather the ingredient/preparation details.


----------



## Space (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Oh okay, thanks for the tip! I was under the assumption that some people recreated the dishes based on the chapter and posted them, that would've been great.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm actually wondering if Tosh's cooking advisor tries out all those recipes. The whole "secret mix of spices" thing is used a lot and makes it difficult to reconstruct a dish.


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

Getting closer to Souma's turn of scoring a perfect 100


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

I really wonder if the author is gonna touch upon the "too much food and too many spices, can't taste shit anymore" problem that would logically happen at the end of this round. I actually hope not, since it'd be a cheap way to create tension for Souma.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 7, 2014)

How many characters do we know that haven't gone yet?
I feel like I've been waiting for Souma forever.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

I think Alice and Souma are the only ones left right?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

Souma, Megumi and Currybro are probably the main ones we're still waiting for (As of this week's raw chapter)


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Souma, *Megumi and Currybro* are probably the main ones we're still waiting for (As of this week's raw chapter)



Forgot about these two, thinking about it I hope Currydude doesn't get 99 points only for Souma to get 100


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

I find it hard to imagine that anyone gets 100 points here, and if so, it would be Currybro. It's his main field after all, kind of unfair actually.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 7, 2014)

I feel like Souma's going to come in second place to the curry guy.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I find it hard to imagine that anyone gets 100 points here, and if so, it would be Currybro. It's his main field after all, kind of unfair actually.



Well if Currydude does get the 100 I guess that would Souma yet another rival to battle but at the same time I see them going the route of "MC is a lolProdigy" so he beats Curryguy or something. Though I guess a tie would accomplish the same thing


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd like Souma to get 100.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2014)

ITT everyone forgets that Tosh is the artist and Yuuto Tsukuda is the writer.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2014)

ITT everyone forgets that Tosh is the artist and Yuuto Tsukuda is the writer.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

I make the specific distinction of saying author. Where did Tosh learn to draw all that food though  Might be one of those special techniques to make photos look like drawings, I can't imagine it any other way.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2014)

So


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alice gets a 95 and Megumi 88


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

The new chap is out. Guess scan groups are not falling behind anymore. 


Megumi is growing so fast


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

So this is it. The next chapter will feature Currybro and Souma (since the preview said the prelims will end next chapter, I don't think they'll get a full chapter by themselves), the exciting finale of the first part of this tournament.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 8, 2014)

Megumiiiii


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 8, 2014)

I really like Megumi's character. A true fighter that doesn't stop regardless of how many times she gets knocked down. 

As for Souma, I think the amount of points he'll score depends entirely on whether or not it is too early for him to surpass Alice _(even once)_. 

A hierarchy has been in effect since the training camp with Alice and Erina being the dragons to slay.  We can assume that Souma is superior to everyone that scored in the 80s. It is also acceptable for him to be better than Takumi who admitted feeling a sense of defeat after their showdown at the training camp. 

The aides are throw away cards to be honest, as they are there only to show L33T the top bitches are by having cooks at their level as pets. I don't think it would be farfetched if spice boy tied with headband dude, which leaves me with the following possibilities. 

- Souma gets a 94. Beats spice boy yet falls a bit short of Alice.
- Souma gets a 95 and ties with Alice which would shut her big mouth and put him on her level.
- Souma gets a LOLHIGZCORE of 96+ and all the panties in the event drop in unison. 

I think the first one is the most probable, and while it might be a bit early to tie with Alice it isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2014)

Yea, I don't think Souma should obtain a 100 score.

Only person who should is Akira, as it's his speciality. Then again I would question what the point of him obtaining 100 would be unless he can be a capable opponent for Souma for the rest of the tournament and maybe beyond. 

If Souma starts beating people like Alice in the first round would it really be exciting?


----------



## OS (Feb 8, 2014)

Souma would probably not get the top score. He'll just land somewhere in the top 4.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 8, 2014)

I think a 94 is pretty reasonable. Specially since the elections came on the heels of Souma's dad visiting and Souma having an epiphany after their battle. I think anything other than 2th place would be a let down after such a set up.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 10, 2014)

Dat Megumi, she sure has developed as a character. She wasn't a bad cook to begin with she just needed confidence and people to believe that she could do it. Go Megumi.

Now I'm interested to see Soma vs.Curryguy, I think it will be a tie, I really can't see Soma surpassing a master of the recipe in just one dish.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2014)

So, I did not know that this series was already licensed by viz media. Awesome.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 13, 2014)

maybe this is the 1st time i want to see the raw or read the spoilers !


----------



## Virys (Feb 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Credit : DarthAsthma @ APforums

Source: 

#58 Divine aroma

Hayama 94 points.
Next up Soma...

Spectator[A 94!!! Wooah! It's first place!]
Kurokiba[Second place mmh... Milady looks kind of angry... Well it's fine if I do my best at the finals]

Hayama's dish got two perfect scores out of the 5 judges.
Isshiki[A perfect score, something not even Nakiri Alice was able to get... How exciting!]
Erina[Isshiki-san!? How come you're here? What about Block B?]
Isshiki[Fufu I came leaving the wrap up in other hands. I take it you being here you're also curious about Soma-kun?]
Erina[Wha..!! There's no way...!]

Spectator[Nice going Hayama Akira!]
Spectator[Getting full points from the woman that's most picky about curry in all of Japan.]

Soma[Here it is Hayama, your portion!]
Hayama[What is it with that easy going attitude?]
Hayama[How can someone that didn't even know the basic spice "Kari Patta" a month ago... someone that tasted my curry...
be so nonchalant?]

Announcer[Alright, next up Yukihira!]
Hayama[These are... omlettes?]
Spectator[Eh!? What? This is strange wasn't the transfer studen making Risotto?]
Soma[Please dig in! The aroma bomb going off the second time!]
Spectator[Oooh!! Inside the teared up omlette is the risotto!!]

Hayama[He thought of the same thing!?]
Soma[Looks like this is it!](mmh lacking a bit of context for this one so I'm just guessing the original is ソーマ「そーみたいだなっ　ココまでは！」)

So the current state of things are:
(New scores in bold)
Block A:
*1. Hayama Akira(94)*
2. Kurokiba Ryou(93)
3. Ibusaki Shun/Marui Zenji(88)
5. Sakaki Ryouko/Mito Ikumi (86)


----------



## Space (Feb 13, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Curry Risotto in Omelet



Who knew 4 simple words could make my mouth water and my stomach growl? And that without using any graphical medium. Wow.


----------



## Virys (Feb 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eru13@MH

Akira's dish was a pot pie soup, instead of pie he used nan and the soup is fish head curry, he also used yogurt which is supposed to milden the taste

And Souma's dish will be judged next week, they had a similar idea as Souma's omelette stores the smell in a similar way to what Akira's pot pie soup did, but, Souma mentions that this is "so far", he should have an ace up his sleeve


----------



## Virys (Feb 14, 2014)

Raw REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 58 ** Japanese Raw : 1 double page joined.*

*Link*


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol, Food Bankai !!!!


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

uggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I don't wanna wait till next week. And that twin is horny as fug.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 15, 2014)

Link removed

Souma has to get a 95. It's too early to beat Alice so I'm betting on a tie now.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2014)

The tension is making my mouth water.


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2014)

i have Holy Basil plant(called Tulsi ) in my house....but it is not really used in cooking here...it do enriches yogurt's flavor,but mostly used in medical purpose..basil paste with honey is great for cold....also it grows a plenty in my house...it's seeds form at the top of the stems and scatter away in the wind eventually..that way it propagate in my garden....so harvesting is really no big deal....

though i don't understand what Souma doing in front of Hayama..he should be in front of judges...


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 15, 2014)

This has taken weeks, waiting for Soma's dish is frustrating, but the judges reaction kinda makes up for it


----------



## Snowless (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, I honestly have been getting a little tired of waiting for Souma.
I feel like too many characters are getting focus.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

I think it would be interesting for this series to take on situations and problems after this event that don't require cooking to solve the issues. It's be cool to see them solved through other means.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2014)

come on, this series is about food. They should stick to that. And I think that we need to see other character showcase their abilities in order to make future arcs more interesting. We need development.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 15, 2014)

This is still an introduction arc in many ways.

Most of the guys in the polar residency had basically been background characters before this match. Megumi and Aldini have had their characters' introduction finally come to a conclusion.

People shouldn't get upset about other characters getting their turn. The whole match has taken two months, that really isn't anything.



> ....so harvesting is really no big deal....



Do you live in Japan? I'm guessing it's growing it in a specific climate rather than simply growing it.


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone in South East Asia knows Fish head Curry is the best damn curry dish


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

Shozan said:


> come on, this series is about food. They should stick to that. And I think that we need to see other character showcase their abilities in order to make future arcs more interesting. We need development.



Yeah I know it is, but not everything can be solved with food.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2014)

OS said:


> Yeah I know it is, but not everything can be solved with food.



What sort of things are you talking about though?

Something like Megumi dealing with the death of a family member might be something that can't dealt with just food but is this upbeat series the place for that? Real life issues may make for interesting character interactions and developments but that's not what the series is here for.

You could also mean stuff like the ping pong match or Erina going to the pool. As single chapters that's fine but we shouldn't be getting mini arcs of it.


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> What sort of things are you talking about though?
> 
> Something like Megumi dealing with the death of a family member might be something that can't dealt with just food but is this upbeat series the place for that? Real life issues may make for interesting character interactions and developments but that's not what the series is here for.
> 
> You could also mean stuff like the ping pong match or Erina going to the pool. As single chapters that's fine but we shouldn't be getting mini arcs of it.



Why not? It adds variety. We also got that meat girl with her family issues one of the top 10 have their business skills, I don't think his specialty is cooking as much as running business. Being a cooking manga isn't bad but this series won't last that long if that's all there is.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 16, 2014)

we had some of that as a secondary thing with the Karage arc. I think it's good like that, cause we're reading this because of the food based theme.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 17, 2014)

soma will get 88, so we will have him and both zenji and shun with another food competition to see who will get the 3rd and 4th place


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 59 Raw : 2 double pages joined.*

*Ch.157*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

Souma aside, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some other dude came out of nowhere to get 4th place and probably mess with Souma since he's a sub of the Alchemist who wants to destroy him?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm confused


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Souma get a 93 initially and some of the judges raised his score afterwards ?

Also Erina is turning lol.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



no..they were fightin coz theres something wrong with judges score
Natsume and Makito gave 20 points, others gave 18 points for Hayama
Natsume and Makito gave 18 points, others gave 19 points for Souma


----------



## Sarun (Feb 21, 2014)

^^


*Spoiler*: __ 




"something wrong" is a misleading term for that.

More like disagreements.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2014)

So it seems that

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma had a higher score with 3 of the judges, meaning if this was a majority vote he'd have "won". However, since two of the judges loved Currybro's dish so much, his sum is higher.

So Souma won in one way but lost in another. Either way, it's not half bad to be one point below someone who specializes in Curry.


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2014)

Idk what happened but....BASED FUCKIN TOSH.


----------



## Kazu (Feb 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Idk what happened but....BASED FUCKIN TOSH.



This, so much.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2014)

Good chapter, honestly thought souma would tie or something but this works as well also I wonder who that tall guy is?


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the pompadour dude bribed the judges. Tosh and his art though.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2014)

fucking awesome chapter


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2014)

OS said:


> I think the pompadour dude bribed the judges. Tosh and his art though.



I don't think he's that kind of character. Even evil schemes are done through food in this manga.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 22, 2014)

can't see the lady judge being bribed and if she didn't and the dish was average or so It can't be a 91 points dish


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 22, 2014)

10/10 chapter
I swear I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack whenever a new chapter is released


----------



## Cromer (Feb 22, 2014)

Akira's specialist (anti-cavalry halberd) versus Souma's allrounder (spiked gauntlets with inbuilt crossbow)...man sometimes the imagery in this manga is magnificent.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 22, 2014)

Hah, I totally called it, Souma getting second.


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 60 Raw*

*Ichigo*


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Ch.150


*Spoiler*: __ 




It's weird seeing Isshiki in normal clothes


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Loved the reaction of Polar Star outsiders to seeing a naked guy in an apron 
I guess this will be an intermediate training arc like the Karaage one.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 1, 2014)

Would've been the perfect opportunity for Isshiki to say "This isn't even my final form"


----------



## Kazu (Mar 1, 2014)

Megumi might still have a chance...

Kind of expected to see the guy from last chapter but oh well.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> Megumi might still have a chance...
> 
> Kind of expected to see the guy from last chapter but oh well.



Erina doesn't even make sense at this point. She's been sidelined for a long time except for fanservice, barely interacts with Souma at all.
I don't know if the author is keeping her development for much later or if he just grew tired of her and can't get rid of her anymore, but if we're actually assuming this manga will have anything like a "canon pairing" then Megumi is like 10 miles ahead of her RIGHT NOW.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 1, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I really like Megumi's character. A true fighter that doesn't stop regardless of how many times she gets knocked down.
> 
> As for Souma, I think the amount of points he'll score depends entirely on whether or not it is too early for him to surpass Alice _(even once)_.
> 
> ...


Megumi so moe.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Erina doesn't even make sense at this point. She's been sidelined for a long time except for fanservice, barely interacts with Souma at all.
> I don't know if the author is keeping her development for much later or if he just grew tired of her and can't get rid of her anymore, but if we're actually assuming this manga will have anything like a "canon pairing" then Megumi is like 10 miles ahead of her RIGHT NOW.



This

I don't get people saying Erina is the clear favorite right now when there have  been little interaction between the two and she doesn't even be around  during these down times. 

Then you have chapters like these that clearly pushes the Megumi wagon. From interviews, you can tell the editors and I think it was Tosh or the writer? who clearly favor  Megumi. I mean these bitches said they shed tears during one of her moe blobness, never give up scenes. 

And lets not forget, she tags along with Souma whatever he goes. I mean, when is she not with him? The only way I see Erina getting any time if Megumi goes away for a couple months and Erina gets stuck with Souma some how. But even then, Megumi ain't losing this battle right now.

I still don't know how Erina got 2nd place in the popularity poll when she rarely appears in the manga.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Tsundere Tits.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2014)

By dint of being a tsundere. And the Japanese love their tsunderes.

Poor Nikumi, mistress-tier.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know, Erina still has that crush on Souma's dad going on and she got a bit curious when she heard the polars talk about him(although they didn't mention him by name).

So even though the Megumi train got a head start now I'm willing to bet that when she finds out she will pull ahead again.

Besides you know what kind of a girl usually wins in shonen.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, the tsunderes usually win. But then again, the tsundere usually has a ton of panel time and interaction with the MC. Not here though.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 1, 2014)

I usually don't give a shit about romance in manga_(Specially when it's done poorly like in Nardo)_, but from a RL point of view this exchange between Souma and Megumi felt very natural. The level of comfort you'd expect in a relationship that might turn into something more some day. 

She reminds me of Hinata in the way her development is tied around the MC, but unlike Hinata, Megumi can do shit on her own.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Deathgun said:


> Besides you know what kind of a girl usually wins in shonen.



None? Because shounen stories rarely have a satisfying romance resolution at the end. 
Otherwise it's "The first girl to appear on covers"


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 2, 2014)

No really, erina's strongest point here is the first girl = main heroine trope.


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

>implying Megumi won't win the Souma


----------



## Shozan (Mar 2, 2014)

they kinda foreshadowed Alice winning the tournament, with the strongest first year excluding Erina.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2014)

Reread the first few chapters since it's been so long that I kinda forgot how Souma and Erina met.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 7, 2014)

Link removed 


new chapter. 


omg  good chapter


----------



## Kazu (Mar 7, 2014)

Kind of a nostalgic chapter for me. 

I remember making gyoza when I was a kid.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 7, 2014)

I really hope Megumi doesn't get crushed in the end.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

So Megumi's flag was finally officially set. 

Somehow I now want a cooking duel for his heart (which Megumi would obviously win)


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2014)

*opps chapter is out.*


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought the kindergartner was going to be the new loli character. 




In better news.



Hnnnnnnng


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't be the only one that thought "She's gotta be related to the Nakiri family somehow" when Kanon turned out to be a blonde tsundere who insults other people's status, right?


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought so to. Guess this was kinda a filler chap.


----------



## Virys (Mar 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



#62 Meeting of the strong
The autumn election's main tournament opens.
The topic for each round will change.
All participants have been notified about their topic the day before.
The first match is Soma vs Alice, the topic is "bentou"(just in case, Japanese box lunch).
The time limit is 2 hours.
Nakiri Senzaiemon is occupying one of the judge seats.
Alice [Hah?... Looking pale today.]
Soma [Don't worry I'll be looking just fine after beating you today.]
--------------------------------------
Alice's flashback:
7 years ago Alice won an international contest of high prestige in northern Europe.
After that she continued sweeping all prizes away.
When she was 10 she acquired 45 different (patents).<- not sure on this one
She also got research contracts with 20 different shops.
The godsend luminary of molecular gastronomy.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma vs Alice this early? God damn.


----------



## Virys (Mar 14, 2014)

Raw Link removed


----------



## rajin (Mar 14, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 62 Raw*

*Chapter out*


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, what a match up right from the start. I'm just guessing that the Bentou topic is a really bad match up for Alice going up against Souma. Molecular gastronomy is in my opinion not really suited for bentou, while Souma's non-flashy home-made cooking style is a near perfect match for Bentous.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Holy sheeeiiiiiiit

I didn't expect this match right from the go.
And lol at the truck full of special equipment


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I can't be the only one that thought "She's gotta be related to the Nakiri family somehow" when Kanon turned out to be a blonde tsundere who insults other people's status, right?



Tosh made a good call when he didn't strip the children of all clothing after they tasted the food, and relished in ecstasy at the delicious flavour.

It would have made him look suspect as fuck.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a match up right from the start. I'm just guessing that the Bentou topic is a really bad match up for Alice going up against Souma. Molecular gastronomy is in my opinion not really suited for bentou, while Souma's non-flashy home-made cooking style is a near perfect match for Bentous.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually thinking the opposite about gastronomy. It is perfectly suited for several innovative little tiny dishes. Souma will be hard pressed to match her ingenuity here.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Tosh made a good call when he didn't strip the children of all clothing after they tasted the food, and relished in ecstasy at the delicious flavour.
> 
> It would have made him look suspect as fuck.



I don't think we'll reach that level of pedotaku pandering anytime soon. Maybe if the manga gets low ratings


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2014)

yo586 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking the opposite about gastronomy. It is perfectly suited for several innovative little tiny dishes. Souma will be hard pressed to match her ingenuity here.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I get what you mean, I also thought of that point. However, I then thought that traditional Japanese bentous are typically homemade by loving and caring family for their kids, without anything fancy molecular gastronomy stuff. Say, a kid has to be able to understand and want to eat it. For example, Alice's curry dish was so out of the norm and yet it scored the highest, but that's because it was judged by seasoned high level gastronomy critics. Kids would rather prefer the more home-made stuff.

Wait a second... KIDS... what if the kids of last chapter will be the judges of their bentous?


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I don't think we'll reach that level of pedotaku pandering anytime soon. Maybe if the manga gets low ratings



I'll be honest, I was dreading clicking the button for the next page once that blonde tsundere ate the food finally, shortly before the reaction shot. 

I had to get up and walk away for a little bit, before coming back and gathering courage to forge ahead without any regrets, past this point of no return.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2014)

To be fair though, he draws naked/kinky reactions for pretty much everyone - Including muscular and fat older men.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Tosh made a good call when he didn't strip the children of all clothing after they tasted the food, and relished in ecstasy at the delicious flavour.
> 
> It would have made him look suspect as fuck.



Well he drew hentai so im sure people wouldn't be looking at him as much as the publisher for allowing it.


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> To be fair though, he draws naked/kinky reactions for pretty much everyone - Including muscular and fat older men.



Dat unnecessary sense of equality.


----------



## D T (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah.. I'm quite sure Tosh didn't make that kind of porn.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 14, 2014)

Detective confirmed for getting off by eating poutine


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 15, 2014)

History about to repeat itself ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nikumi with super expensive meat loses to Souma with cheap ass clearance beef.
Alice with truck full of expensive equipment loses to Souma with an old ass frying pan. 

Probably not, but I am on the Souma camp against Alice and her alien food with no soul.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Honestly,

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm really surprised by this. Alice looked like the final boss of this arc, but now he's facing her head on as the first match?


----------



## Kazu (Mar 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Eizan guy did say that he would make Soma lose. I guess this is the way to do it. 

I'm also of the mind that Soma has a decent chance of losing here, protag or not.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think soma will lose this time .. and come back in some way in later stage ..


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



expecting Souma to lose this early is not on


----------



## hussamb (Mar 16, 2014)

losing now to come back later as some1 retreat 
and dam ... 1 chapter per week is not good for me


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Alright, without spoilers now since the chapter is out:

I can't believe he's facing Alice already. All things considered, she should be above him.
This isn't a "Lose to her in the finals but get recognition anyway" situation - He's the main character and this is the first round.
If he wins here, he'll have beaten the final boss of the arc before anything else. What then? At best he could face the scary dude in challenging circumstances created by the Elite 10 guy who wants him to fail, but there's also the direct rivalry he set up with Currybro. Both feel like they're inferior to Alice though, so why fight them later?

The author needs to keep up the tension until the finals, and while there definitely are ways to do so with special rules/matchups, facing the person hyped as the strongest in the tournament right away is certainly an... unorthodox way of doing a tournament arc.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Alright, without spoilers now since the chapter is out:
> 
> I can't believe he's facing Alice already. All things considered, she should be above him.
> This isn't a "Lose to her in the finals but get recognition anyway" situation - He's the main character and this is the first round.
> ...



Ya it is shocking from a story arc perspective. Which is what I like about it, provided it is well pulled off. I also can see either 
a) Souma loses here because if he wins this any loss seems contrived afterwards.
b) He wins, and then he makes it into elite 10 (with some interesting battles along the way), the rest of the focus of manga on him is getting to #1 spot and eclipsing his dad.

I think I'd like B so that it doesn't drag, and he has lost to Alice indirectly twice now so time to step up as MC.

Of course, the deciding difference will be the soul/comfort factor of his food vs. the clinical awesomeness of hers.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 16, 2014)

Win or lose, either way there won't be anything major to look forward to as the tournament progresses. Unless one of the other cooks pulls a huge upset and beats Souma or Alice depending on the outcome here.


----------



## OmniOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope Souma wins at least. The manga is approaching the moment where he can't stay underdog in every battle anymore


----------



## OS (Mar 16, 2014)

He has to lose. Or at least it would be logical.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

This will also provide some insight into what kind of person gramps Nakiri is. Given Erina's treatment, it wouldn't be a surprise that he pretty much expects his other granddaughter to win this. Also, if there's any bias in his judgement due to personal relations (though I doubt it)


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 16, 2014)

Soma must win this one, he should.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not alice he should be worrying about; it's the guy who bumped everyone else out of souma's group who didn't have 91+. I feel like there is a lot more to be had with that. And with what they decide... I like Alice being the final boss: souma isn't the only one who could realistically beat her, but she wouldn't loose to anyone but souma in my opinion.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh wow, the mc fighting first in a tournament.
Inb4 alice don't know how to make a bento.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't even speculate because this could go either way.

In the prelims, a judge made a comment about Megumi's dish tasting "full of love and care" especially after Alice's dish. This is a very important aspect for the Japanese and Bentos - they associate it with a loving mother or whoever getting up early to make a nicely arranged Bento. (Well, at least that's the impression I get)
While Souma isn't anywhere near as nice and caring as Megumi, this could still be the major problem for Alice here since she is 100% molecular science and understands neither commoners nor love


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2014)

If it were a pure Bentou competition Megumi would stomp so hard


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Alice made me look up molecular gastronomy and holy tasting hell, that shit is bananas. Some of the things described as samples sound like straight out of an exaggerated cooking manga.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 16, 2014)

Alice cooking with a fucking babydoll on 

also, calling the matches

Tadakoro vs. Big guy with dreadlocks
Italian dude vs. Indian guy
Erina aid vs. Alice aid


----------



## hussamb (Mar 17, 2014)

lets face it... if soma show his dish 1st he is going to lose. If he show it 2nd and lose, it would be in a small margin


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn, I finally caught up with the series and now I have to wait for chapters like everyone else. Seriously, his first round match up in the main tournament is her? Yikes, right out of the gate.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2014)

i want the author (not tosh) to expand on souma's inner thoughts

like what does he think about all the hot girls around him

i know hes a career driven guy but fuck me if he doesnt get a hardon sometimes

nikumi always prances around in a tank top and dont tell me souma feels nothing from that? thats BS

cmon author youre wasting toshs potential here

who the fuck cares about the first match megumi stomps this category with her little toes


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2014)

Souma wants to give all girls the d 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ish




That's all there is to it


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 63 Raw*
*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

Comments:


*Spoiler*: __ 




We're already getting a flashback reaction to Souma's bento?  
The trans will probably clear it up, but I wonder why he's interacting with polar star boobs (I forgot her name) so much here.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it is good that soma dish is not the 1st one to be presented


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2014)

hussamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it is good that soma dish is not the 1st one to be presented




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not so sure. In the prelims, order of grading was contrary to the whole "show last, win" trope. A 1vs1 has different conditions for creating tensions, but it's still not guaranteed that being last means winning.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



but if soma put his dish 1st that would mean a 100% losing


----------



## Space (Mar 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Comments:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought they were just testing some bentou ideas and also getting to know what kind of a cook Alice is on the day before the match? Since miss Boobs isn't participating in the main event, she got to help out Souma instead of the other Polar Stars.





hussamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but if soma put his dish 1st that would mean a 100% losing




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that's always the case. The I-will-always-one-up-you trope does not seem to always hold in this manga, which I think is refreshing. Though in this case, I think it's too early for Soma to outright lose.


----------



## Kazu (Mar 21, 2014)

hussamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but if soma put his dish 1st that would mean a 100% losing



Shinomiya would like a word.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 21, 2014)

Why in the fuck?
Title is honestly unappealing and lame.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2014)

It's hard to come up with a translation since "Shokugeki" is, it seems, a made-up word. Even the "Souma" in the title is a pun and not just referring to the character.

How would you title this manga in English?


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2014)

whatever. Still buying.


----------



## Space (Mar 21, 2014)

They should've kept the original name and added Food Wars as a small text below it... This sounds sooo... lame.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2014)

Nah, sounds neat.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2014)

At least they could have called it "Food Warrior Souma"


----------



## hussamb (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the scan!

chapter is out


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2014)

two things.

souma is awesome for remembering kurase
someone said souma is unlucky for facing alice. pffffffffttttttttttttttttt. yeah right lol. after this alice will be aching for souma so much she'll make bentos for him while molecularly gastronomy-ing her scent into it



viz is horrible for changing 'shokugeki no souma' into food wars lol


----------



## Cromer (Mar 22, 2014)

Deathgun said:


> At least they could have called it "Food Warrior Souma"



...That's worse than what we got


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 22, 2014)

For a 15 years old Ryoko sure has some prominent rack


----------



## hussamb (Mar 22, 2014)

there is a hug error in alice dish...
the conditions stated that the dish must stay for half a day, which cant be happened with what we saw in the last panel ! we are talking about bento boxes here. not a pressure cooking !


----------



## D T (Mar 22, 2014)

Alice knows best. And anyways, Shoma is going to one-up her with a candy-themed bento.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2014)

Souma's experimentation face can result in disaster, but I doubt he'll produce a complete failure in this situation so it might be something outstanding after all.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 22, 2014)

chemically speaking... to have a " gas " in a container u will have a pressure, and if this is a steam .. it will turn to liquid as the dish becoming colder with time


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2014)

Lots of explanations, can't tell what's going on


----------



## hussamb (Mar 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont know any japanes, but i think the grandpa just said the he is more interested in soma dish


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Chapter's out. 

I knew there'd be some sphere-shaped ingredients at some point since that seems to be a common trick in real molecular gastronomy.
And using medical centrifuges to separate components of a tomato ...


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 29, 2014)

What I love about this manga is that it stays true to its cut throat competitive style. No fucking coddling, you either have it or you don't. Alice is a beast, and as much as want to see her get taken down a peg you have to recognize her immense talent.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm rooting so hard for Souma. That was bento from Alice was fucking awesome.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 29, 2014)

and with this ... we know its full of BS, would any one please tell me what type of bento box " yes i am talking about the box here " that would handle the temperature of liquid nitrogen for half a day ? and let us say they found a box that would keep the coldness of liquid nitrogen, could any one one tell what type of food that can be edible after been under liquid nitrogen for a half day ! 
i am fan of the manga, but i hate it when it stated clearly that the dish should keep for " half a day" which it cant be happened


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Well maybe that's why Alice will lose.


----------



## OS (Mar 29, 2014)

She didn't use an actual box though. She had like a clear thing.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 29, 2014)

i am so angry with the blot holes in this chapter
in her 2nd dish, the Bonito, they said it was cured for 2 days in law temperature, while she got what she would do one day before the test !


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 29, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> What I love about this manga is that it stays true to its cut throat competitive style. No fucking coddling, you either have it or you don't. Alice is a beast, and as much as want to see her get taken down a peg you have to recognize her immense talent.



She took out all the art in making it and relied on the purely scientific method.  Souma, on the other hand, is an artisan of food *and can make it taste godly at the same time.*  That's the difference between a Gastronomy Major and someone who has been in the kitchen since he was three years old.

It is that same skill that made Alice's grandfather *rescind* Erina's flunking of Souma (which we all know was because she just couldn't admit a "plebeian" made something she liked).  If Alice is the same, then Souma will not only defeat her in this match, *but destroy her utterly.*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Given the connections of that family, it's not hard to imagine that she acquired it from some place that regularly uses Bonito of that sort anyway. I don't know why you'd be upset about such a minor detail  The bonito wasn't even relevant.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2014)

maybe the bonito is cooled at liquid nitrogen temperature which is pretty fucking low. ordinary people like the judge won't have access to that so maybe he thought that the bonito underwent freezing for 2 days, and since liquid nitro is colder than frozen water, it got the same effects at half the time. solves a lot of plot holes there

as for the bento box, i have been to bento restaurants in my city where i live. bento doesn't really mean lunch box or a takeout meal, it can also be a meal presented to you artistically in a container instead of a plate. im not japanese though so take with grain of salt but i think what im saying has weight. judge says traditional restaurant banquet here and that he classifies bento also as "gourmet food" so its really not your typical lunchbox you make.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Kirito said:


> as for the bento box, i have been to bento restaurants in my city where i live. bento doesn't really mean lunch box or a takeout meal, it can also be a meal presented to you artistically in a container instead of a plate. im not japanese though so take with grain of salt



The conditions for the Bento theme were set pretty clearly. The only problem here is the "must keep for at least half a day" which many are seeing as Alice's potential downfall. It might just be a ruse though.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 29, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The conditions for the Bento theme were set pretty clearly. The only problem here is the "must keep for at least half a day" which many are seeing as Alice's potential downfall. It might just be a ruse though.



same page: "delivered freshly-made to customers at a defined time"

alice's definitely falls in that category


----------



## yo586 (Mar 30, 2014)

hussamb said:


> i am so angry with the blot holes in this chapter
> in her 2nd dish, the Bonito, they said it was cured for 2 days in law temperature, while she got what she would do one day before the test !



What are the other "plot holes"? As someone else said, that one is easily solved by her acquiring it from a vendor, or keeping a running store of ingredients herself.



Catalyst75 said:


> She took out all the art in making it and relied on the purely scientific method.  Souma, on the other hand, is an artisan of food *and can make it taste godly at the same time.*  That's the difference between a Gastronomy Major and someone who has been in the kitchen since he was three years old.
> 
> It is that same skill that made Alice's grandfather *rescind* Erina's flunking of Souma (which we all know was because she just couldn't admit a "plebeian" made something she liked).  If Alice is the same, then Souma will not only defeat her in this match, *but destroy her utterly.*



Scientifically exacting or not, this was my favorite dish so far in the manga. I would love to eat those little balls of food and have them layer on top of one another, each tiny bite a complexity in and of itself. Souma will be hard pressed to beat it.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 1, 2014)

Spoilers up on mangabird. Lol so many reaction pages.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 1, 2014)

Links, ^ (use bro).


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

only official pic available


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't understand nippon. 

Also, links to the spoilers.


----------



## D T (Apr 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Welp, Shoma going the way of his dad. He might lose, seriously. Or absolutely defeat Alice.


----------



## rajin (Apr 4, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 65 Raw*

*this*


----------



## hussamb (Apr 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dont tell me he draw faces !


----------



## D T (Apr 4, 2014)

hussamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell me he draw faces !




*Spoiler*: __ 



He used molecular chemistry to make the rice morph to whoever they hold dear. Dat shoma.


----------



## armorknight (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if Souma will get a secretary and followers when he becomes part of the elite 10.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 4, 2014)

that's secretary role is the only way a itty bitty titties like Megumi can be relevant after that much fucking meat


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2014)

Secretary? Please, souma is the playa president with 5 bitches on speed dial in his cabinet. And that's on a Tuesday.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 6, 2014)

chapter is out

Baioqing also confirms this


----------



## hussamb (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaru, chapter is out, u can read it from the link


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah I already did, but the chapter was out later than usual

SnS is the manga I'm looking forward to most right now every week, strangely enough


----------



## yo586 (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Yeah I already did, but the chapter was out later than usual
> 
> SnS is the manga I'm looking forward to most right now every week, strangely enough



You know, apart from Kingdom, me too. Although I did feel the prelim tourney rounds did drag a bit.

Really curious what Souma did to add charm to his dish.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

It's gotta be something that pulls on their heartstrings, but how can he do that when he doesn't know the judges personally?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2014)

Damn, I should have waited at least one more week before picking this back up again. I stopped at Ch.63 and tried to figure out how long this first round match would last and now I'm stuck with a cliff hanger....

I wonder what the evolved part entails?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2014)

i'll go crazy here and predict that souma wrapped some rice grains in nori instead of just imprinting it on the rice like he did grammas and made it into a drawing of home

because the best bentos are homemade and filled with love

or someth cheesy like that


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 6, 2014)

Hopefully Erina doesn't become irrelevant after this ; she's my fav character.


----------



## OS (Apr 6, 2014)

she probably won't. Meat hasn't really become irrelevant.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 6, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i'll go crazy here and predict that souma wrapped some rice grains in nori instead of just imprinting it on the rice like he did grammas and made it into a drawing of home
> 
> because the best bentos are homemade and filled with love
> 
> or someth cheesy like that



I don't think it will be cheesy like that.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 6, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think it will be cheesy like that.



Ya you gotta hand it to the author here, usually the tricks are culinary and not hodge podge sentimentalism. But it does make you wonder after his flashback moment.


----------



## auem (Apr 10, 2014)

result of the match:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma wins.....and





full spoiler from MH:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma used an idea he got from candy (like "Nerunerunerune") to make nori into small salmon-roe-like dropsThis idea is actually considered a molecular gastronomy technique


The rice also has a layer chopped dried bonito inside it


Judge: If Nakiri Alice's dish was a systematically arranged jewel box,
Judge: This Nori bento is just like a treasure box!!


The judges get flashbacks to their childhood


Alice starts saying that her chazuke was a better finisher and then Souma reveals there's a hidden container with Kudzu sauce in his box, he tells the judges to pour this sauce on the remaining rice


The audience points out that the judges look like they're having fun


Alice: Yukihira-kun...Is this what you meant?
Alice: Are you trying to tell me that what we should put into our bento is our "heart"?
Alice: The point is whether or not it tastes good...Isn't it?


Senzaemon: Alice...your bento made a great use of cold.
Alice: Yes...I mean, bento are things that cool down.
Senzaemon: Yukihira Souma didn't fix upon that.
[...]
Senzaemon: You must likely would have presented the same dish if this was a sushi contest.
Senzaemon: Naturally, your dish was extremely delicious...But, in fact,
Senzaemon: You only adapted your techniques to fit in that box...
Senzaemon: A flavor that's conveyed precisely because this is a bento,
Senzaemon: Schemes that make bento culture progress...
Senzaemon: Fun and novelty as a bento,
Senzaemon: Did your dish had any of those?
Souma(thinks): He said all I wanted to say...


Alice has a flashback to how he decided to go to Europe out of her inferiority complex to Erina


Senzaemon writes the winner(Souma)'s name with a giant brush


Megumi is next


----------



## Shozan (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, those spoilers... just yes


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 10, 2014)

Based souma.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Based souma indeed. Did you think he would fail his assistants?


----------



## Space (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn I just got spoiled :'-(


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Alice fans are exploding in joy right now. Non-spoiler-readers, take that as you may


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The humanity factor took down Alice as predicted. I can't wait to see how this will affect her cooking.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 10, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The humanity factor took down Alice as predicted. I can't wait to see how this will affect her cooking.



oh i know how


*Spoiler*: __ 



she'll learn to love 




man i hate how soma gets all these fine women i mean even tadokoro looks like a model


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Kirito said:


> man i hate how soma gets all these fine women i mean even tadokoro looks like a model



That's manga vision, dude


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 10, 2014)

Kirito said:


> oh i know how
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



People like eyecandy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 10, 2014)

Kirito said:


> oh i know how
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In real life that's only possible if you're Hugh Hefner.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Alice fans are exploding in joy right now. Non-spoiler-readers, take that as you may



I explode anytime Alice gets on-panel .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 10, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I *explode* anytime Alice gets on-panel .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty much my situation.


----------



## auem (Apr 10, 2014)

it is always Erina for me..

i hope once this manga ends Tosh will draw some doujinshis...specially ErinaXSoumaXAlice..


----------



## armorknight (Apr 10, 2014)

Well to be fair Souma actually deserves his ladies unlike 99% of protags.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Souma gives all girls the d(ish). Too bad he doesn't seem to care about anything but cooking


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2014)

The D(ish), ha clever


----------



## auem (Apr 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Souma gives all girls the d(ish). Too bad he doesn't seem to care about anything but cooking



His D(ish) taste a lot..makes them horny too..


----------



## Virys (Apr 11, 2014)

Raw Link removed


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep, I knew this would happen.  Souma defeat Alice in the most devastating way imaginable.  Not that surprising, considering he bested Erina already.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 11, 2014)

Spoiler tag that shit man.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he already striped with out any one notice it !


----------



## hussamb (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



how come his hair became so long !

and when i checked his hair from the 4th chapter i found our mysterious guy
Captains find a ray of hope in regaining Bankai


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

Vault said:


> The D(ish), ha clever



Yeah that joke has never before in history been made, please do not steal


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 66 Raw*

*Chapter 33*


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2014)

Souma did spherification?


----------



## Virys (Apr 12, 2014)

Newsmangajapon.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 12, 2014)

chapter is out 
Ch.118


----------



## hussamb (Apr 12, 2014)

just saw the twitter account of the manga!

lol on the author mouse pad


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> Souma did spherification?



Alice must be absolutely devastated that he beat her at her own speciality - molecular gastronomy. And such a common technique of it, at that.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2014)

You know Erina is going to give Alice even more shit for not only losing in the first round but losing to Souma


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

He made Alice cry. Revenge of the assistant? Will she join the Soumabowl?


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh yes, the assistant is quite the dark horse isn't he. Should be interesting when they do eventually meet up.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Now the real question is, Currybro or Rapeface? Who will be the actual final boss? Story-wise it would have to be Rapeface, but his score wasn't hype enough. Maybe he'll beat someone else in a devastating fashion to build up the hype.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2014)

Which one is Rapeface?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

The huge guy who came up 4th surprisingly with 92 points or something. Subordinate of the Alchemist.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 12, 2014)

Rapeface was introduced from chapter 4 BTW


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2014)

Funny enough I was just about to ask the same thing. We were all lead to believe the final boss would be Alice  what about if it ends up being Megumi?   

Or the answer is as simple as it should be. The Italian kid who's the self proclaimed rival of Souma?


----------



## hussamb (Apr 12, 2014)

Captains find a ray of hope in regaining Bankai


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 12, 2014)

I love how Souma puts his life experiences to good use.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder how many chapters the other matches not involving the main character will get.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 12, 2014)

Vault said:


> Funny enough I was just about to ask the same thing. We were all lead to believe the final boss would be Alice  what about if it ends up being Megumi?
> 
> Or the answer is as simple as it should be. The Italian kid who's the self proclaimed rival of Souma?



Megumi being the final boss is the best outcome you can get for this kind of series. 

It is obviously that the curryboy and Italy boy will job so hard.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Losing in this tournament doesn't mean you can't be considered in the election, anyway.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

Alice's foodgasm reaction is just he best, I just checked the spoilers from next week's chapter.


----------



## 8 (Apr 12, 2014)

daaaamn alice is so hot.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Alice got jobberined.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope the next chapter shows the aftermath/her reaction to getting bentowned properly.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

i thought you guys would disprove of her losing.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

She lost for the reason most people considered to be the main possibility for her loss, which is "not being bento enough".

Also we got to see her foodgasm-face


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Though it'd be more fulfilling if souma incorporates megumi's "heart" talk a few chapters back in his bento. (no shit souma, why did you not?)
Makes the otp stronger too.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

But the otp is souma and erina


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Erina is as relevant as akame in AGK.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Erina is as relevant as akame in AGK.



And far less likeable.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 12, 2014)

Erina is an irredeemable bitch.

Apparently SJ now has this gimmick where the first three pages of the next chapter are posted early.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Alice ;_;


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Tosh is falling back into old habits. He just had to sneak that hint of a butt in there.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

look at all these bitch haters thinking erina isn't otp. Bet you think Bamm and androssi in ToG are the otp too


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder what's going through Alice's mind right now. She looks absolutely shattered.

Also, where does she go from here? She's poised for a big fall, and I'm not sure whether she'll take it well.

Man, all the character development possibilities.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

OS said:


> look at all these bitch haters thinking erina isn't otp. Bet you think Bamm and androssi in ToG are the otp too



Pfft. of course not, Hwa ryun > androssi.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

OS said:


> look at all these bitch haters thinking erina isn't otp. Bet you think Bamm and androssi in ToG are the otp too



The only reason anyone would like Erina is that they want to see her break into embarrassed dere in front of Soma. You're a sadist.
The other 99% of the chapters, she's a bitch without common sense who sees most people as unworthy of her attention. And she's got a ladyboner for Soma's dad, anyway.
Neither the author nor the artist seem to care much about her right now.

Alice can be unnecessarily mean too, but at least her interactions with others are entertaining.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The only reason anyone would like Erina is that they want to see her break into embarrassed dere in front of Soma. You're a sadist.



Talk for yourself, would you? I like Erina for a good number of reasons, and she being dere towards Soma isn't even among these. Nikumi was also kind of a bitch at first, look now.

The lack of character development isn't a problem. The longer it takes the more important it will be, when the time comes. And Alice already got hers, hmm.

I think most are misjudging Erina based only of what it has been shown so far, ommiting the stuff where she shows herself more casual and distanced from her usual haughtiness. Is it her fault she was born with the best palate in the world? Think about it for a second.

And I will agree with OS, it's hilarious how those who dislike Erina take any chance to rake in her character, disregarding anything else. All for the sake of poking on her


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Author devoted too much time on megumi.
I'd go bonkers if he don't make it happen.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> I think most are misjudging Erina based only of what it has been shown so far, ommiting the stuff where she shows herself more casual and distanced from her usual haughtiness.



How do you judge a character based on what HASN'T been shown?  Basically you're saying "SHE'S GREAT IN MY IMAGINATION"

The way she dropped Nikumi like a broken toy? The way she casually attempts to ruin people's lives based on her absurd worldview and inability for admitting defeat?
Even the part where she helped her assistant showed how she thinks she's better than others. 

She'll get her time again simply because she's been set up for that, but anyone involved in making this manga seems to be happy with writing her out of the story for quite a while now. 
The real make or break will be the defeat of her assistant. If she treats her anywhere similar to Nikumi... then I won't understand why anyone would want to see anything but her crushing defeat.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

It wouldn't be the first series it happens. The time invested on one girl doesn't equal to that girl being the otp. Furthermore, except in stories focused solely on romance, it often happens that the girl the author invested more time on doesn't actually become the bride.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

I can only think like 4, or so titles like that.

*Spoiler*: __ 



tokimeki memo, xxxholic, etc


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Pfft. of course not, Hwa ryun > androssi.



that's a weird way to spell yihwa


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> How do you judge a character based on what HASN'T been shown?  Basically you're saying "SHE'S GREAT IN MY IMAGINATION"



Oh, so her admiration towards Souma's father, the fact she hasn't "tasted" love, nor she has time for it, or her acceptance that Souma's dish was delicious deep down despite her refusal to admit it aren't enough hints that there's more to Erina's character that just being a bitch? Yeah, right.



> The way she dropped Nikumi like a broken toy? The way she casually attempts to ruin people's lives based on her absurd worldview and inability for admitting defeat?



Nikumi agreed to take part on that contest, it was her own fault.



> Even the part where she helped her assistant showed how she thinks she's better than others.



And she isn't? She has all the right to feel proud about her great ability.



> She'll get her time again simply because she's been set up for that, but anyone involved in making this manga seems to be happy with writing her out of the story for quite a while now.



Now you're just grasping on straws.

Now Alice has been defeated I'm nore interested in seeing Erina's reaction to it. Will it be shock or delight? Probably a mix of both.

The ironic bit in Erina's character is that Souma, the guy whom she holds a big grudge, is slow and gradually changing her way of viewing things.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Oh, so her admiration towards Souma's father, the fact she hasn't "tasted" love, nor she has time for it, or her acceptance that Souma's dish was delicious deep down despite her refusal to admit it aren't enough hints that there's more to Erina's character that just being a bitch? Yeah, right.



She admires him only because she thinks he's above her. She looks down on most of humanity. I don't find that likeable.
That she refused to admit it is exactly a character flaw, for all she knows she just ruined this guy's life simply because she doesn't want to admit liking something made by someone she doesn't like.
Of course there's "more" to her character, all tsundere characters are like that. But her tsun side is too appalling to make up for whenever her dere side shows itself.



Black Knight said:


> Nikumi agreed to take part on that contest, it was her own fault.


Erina stopped caring about her completely, like she didn't even exist in her view anymore. And all that because she was so hellbent on getting rid of Soma with that Shokugeki. She sees people who look up to her as tools who are only worth as much as their ability to be of use to her.



Black Knight said:


> And she isn't? She has all the right to feel proud about her great ability.


There are characters like Soma, who are obviously very confident in their skills but still try to get along with those below them and don't treat them like they don't even have reason to exist. Erina on the other hand...



Black Knight said:


> Now you're just grasping on straws.


Her being basically nonexistant in the story, even compared to many side characters, doesn't tell you something? The most screentime she received in recent times was to show off her tits in a fanservice side chapter 

I sure hope her character improves in the future. But it's terrible right now.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

So nonexistant the author devoted and entire extra chapter solely on her. Do you even read yourself? The lack of screentime has nothing to do with the overall relevance in the plot.

Erina's the heroine. To expect her character to be fleshed out from the get go when we aren't even half the story is ask the impossible.

But the thing is, do you have problem with me liking her? In that case how about you just move on and don't pay me any heed in this discussion that is starting to verge on the absurd.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Oh, so her admiration towards Souma's father, the fact she hasn't "tasted" love, nor she has time for it, or her acceptance that Souma's dish was delicious deep down despite her refusal to admit it aren't enough hints that there's more to Erina's character that just being a bitch? Yeah, right.



Actually none of those are relevant to her being a bitch.
By the way, I don't think she's _just_ a bitch. She is, as you said, more than that as a character.

But she is also a complete bitch.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

An adorable bitch 

That Alumni of the glasses, what was his name again, was also a jerk of the worst kind, until the plot delved into his past. Basically, you don't become what you are now because you were born that way.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2014)

I do like Soma x Erina* (all Erina, Nikumi, Alice, Megumi could be in the harem) but I wonder how they redeem the subtle implication on Erina rejecting Soma. Not on the actual effect on Soma but the implication that she was willing to go with her ego that could ruin others' chances.

I think any melting of hers should address and redress that aspect of the character. She could remain tsun but hopefully that aspect shouldn't be brushed out.

As a result, I think it's fair that many think of her as a antagonist.

* Soma is swag enough that I think he can have any and all of the choices he would have.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 12, 2014)

Souma is the kind of guy who is attracted to a good challenge. I'd say its perfectly in character for him to see Erina in that way. That is, later on when she becomes his main rival and they start having some chemistry.

I liked the difference between Souma and Alice's food, thought it was well highlighted. Still would rather eat Alice's though, to be honest. But I think Souma got the win and not just for MC plot shield reasons.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Erina's the heroine. To expect her character to be fleshed out from the get go when we aren't even half the story is ask the impossible.
> .



Hahaha


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## yo586 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's a good point. I want Erina to be the main female dig, queen of the harem so to speak. I'm worried that by the time the author has planned that to happen she will be so down in the popularity polls he'll have to break his plans to go with the readers' choice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2014)

*senses subtle pairing war brewing* 

Great win by Souma. Figured he'd encroach on Alice's turf in regards to molecular gastronomy in some form or another, even if it wasn't main intent.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 12, 2014)

Any reasonably long manga in the shonen/shoujo genre will have pairing wars, subtle or otherwise.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

yo586 said:


> That's a good point. I want Erina to be the main female dig, queen of the harem so to speak. I'm worried that by the time the author has planned that to happen she will be so down in the popularity polls he'll have to break his plans to go with the readers' choice.



The author won't go with the fans choices, that's just wishful thinking. It's like saying George R. R. Martin should not kill that character because the readers love him/her so much. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2014)

Erina was 2nd behind Soma in the official popularity poll anyway.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2014)

Erina irredeemable, wait what? 

Lets not get carried away and act like she been killing off the innocent with her cooking or something. 

And on Erina not getting much screen time topic or whatever you guys are throwing hissy fits about. The author already stated on his twitter that he plans on developing Erina and her "awkward"  relationship with Soma later.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 12, 2014)

sarun uchiha said:


> Erina was 2nd behind Soma in the official popularity poll anyway.



This still baffles me. 

She really hasn't done _anything_


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 12, 2014)

Kazu said:


> This still baffles me.
> 
> She really hasn't done _anything_



Because loljapan.


----------



## auem (Apr 13, 2014)

Erina's upbringing happened in very much restricted place with carefully controlled surroundings..she was told and made to believe she was special from very early age..it is only natural that she would turn out to be a snob and elitist..
but Souma will 'teach' her,make her feel the other finer aspects of life..life of common people...and that's where the attraction lies...to see her go through all the changes..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 13, 2014)

That's all moot since she's still an annoying character.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 13, 2014)

Until she shows some development, a bitch she remains.

I said it before, and imma say it again, bitches ain't shiiiiit...


----------



## auem (Apr 13, 2014)

she was made bitchy on purpose to be transformed into a caring person through Souma..that's one of the plots..


----------



## Shozan (Apr 13, 2014)

It's pretty obvious by now. Alice is out and that means > secreatry of Alice - secretary of Erina - Italian Boy and Curry boy are dispoasble after that.

Megumi is more likely advacing to the semis where she faces the dreadlocks guy and the guy beats her with some shit that pisses off Souma. Souma wins the semis vs. Curry Boy and there you have your final showdown.

Predicting that the Dreadlocks guy is going to thicken the plot for the next arc.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 13, 2014)

Kazu said:


> This still baffles me.
> 
> She really hasn't done _anything_



Because Japanese people didn't judge her based on the amount of screentime she's gotten till now. It's her charm, personality and quirks what got them hooked to the character.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 13, 2014)

erina having elitist taste is a product of her god given palate + believing that souma's dad was the epitome of perfection, everything else is average, when the real souma dad experimented with failures just like souma does right now. souma dad skill level is so high that if he chooses to be the OG cook he could be (which he was with kid erina). what erina doesnt know is that soumas being groomed to evolve like his dad. sooner or later erina will realize this and will systematically break down. my only gripe is that the other girls who liked him first (meat, megumi, childhood friend, alice on the way ) will be shafted in favor of her. we're seeing last girl gets the man here and im strangely okay with that.

you know, im wondering if erina can ever do a blowjob. her palate would interfere with her servicing and no man would wanna hear a girl say "yuck disgusting what is this taste"


----------



## Detective (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> erina having elitist taste is a product of her god given palate + believing that souma's dad was the epitome of perfection, everything else is average, when the real souma dad experimented with failures just like souma does right now. souma dad skill level is so high that if he chooses to be the OG cook he could be (which he was with kid erina). what erina doesnt know is that soumas being groomed to evolve like his dad. sooner or later erina will realize this and will systematically break down. my only gripe is that the other girls who liked him first (meat, megumi, childhood friend, alice on the way ) will be shafted in favor of her. we're seeing last girl gets the man here and im strangely okay with that.
> 
> you know, im wondering if erina can ever do a blowjob. her palate would interfere with her servicing and no man would wanna hear a girl say "yuck disgusting what is this taste"



Mask the taste with the old eating-a-pineapple-the-day-before trope?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2014)

If Tosh was allowed to draw his own hentai doujins...


----------



## Space (Apr 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> erina having elitist taste is a product of her god given palate + believing that souma's dad was the epitome of perfection, everything else is average, when the real souma dad experimented with failures just like souma does right now. souma dad skill level is so high that if he chooses to be the OG cook he could be (which he was with kid erina). what erina doesnt know is that soumas being groomed to evolve like his dad. sooner or later erina will realize this and will systematically break down. my only gripe is that the other girls who liked him first (meat, megumi, childhood friend, alice on the way ) will be shafted in favor of her. we're seeing last girl gets the man here and im strangely okay with that.
> 
> you know, im wondering if erina can ever do a blowjob. her palate would interfere with her servicing and no man would wanna hear a girl say "yuck disgusting what is this taste"





Detective said:


> Mask the taste with the old eating-a-pineapple-the-day-before trope?


Pretty sure Soma can make even his jizz taste like a 3 star dish, that even Erina would approve.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Mask the taste with the old eating-a-pineapple-the-day-before trope?



yo that pineapple has to be something top class then, grown in the best soil with the best environment with au-naturale fertilizer for higher yield



Kevintju said:


> Pretty sure Soma can make even his jizz taste like a 3 star dish, that even Erina would approve.



3-star? erina dont do 3 star friend! better get dat 5 star jizz else your dick is street level!


----------



## Space (Apr 14, 2014)

Kirito said:


> 3-star? erina dont do 3 star friend! better get dat 5 star jizz else your dick is street level!



I was talking about Michelin Stars, which only go up to 3  but yeah, on any scale, it would have to be the top of the top tier or else Erina will be disgusted.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 14, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I was talking about Michelin Stars, which only go up to 3  but yeah, on any scale, it would have to be the top of the top tier or else Erina will be disgusted.



ohhhh. i learn something new everyday. either that or i didnt listen to gordon ramsey except when he was raging on cam 

i was thinking more on the hotel classification but im glad you got my point

will be waiting for tosh's doujin Sex no Soma featuring every girl with soumas top tier gourmet sperm

top selling doujin of all time right there plus free wsj promotion to the otaku crowd in japan


----------



## Shozan (Apr 14, 2014)

We're talking about gourmet semen in a manga thread. Well done Tosh, well done...


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





their topic is Ramen.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2014)

It's over Megumi has won


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit that matchup

That actually feels much more threatening than Alice vs. Soma


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2014)

can go either way....


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think


*Spoiler*: __ 



Megumi can win that, Souma beating alice is believable. Consider though that it would make that tag team look a bit weak and too fast of a growth for megumi. Her coming close would be satisfying for Soumas future waifu.


----------



## D T (Apr 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoma raped Lobster rapist's girl. He is going to return the favour. This leaves 4 players, Erina's aide, Hayama, Black giant and Takumi. All of those matchups can happen. It will be interesting.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 16, 2014)

souma's author is really good at pulling out the unexpected so ill predict now:

the match ends in a tie and both of them advance, so the semi-finals will be sudden death instead of tournament format


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 17, 2014)

Just read this, its ejoyable. Reminds me of Yakitake Japan but with a less silly plot but more fanservice(the food reactions are comparable though rofl)

how often do scans come up?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 17, 2014)

New chapter is typically released in the weekend.

This tournament is not going like I expected at all. Good stuff.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 17, 2014)

Ramen? It is over. Megumi wins because she will use ASURA RAMEN.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler tag that shit man


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 17, 2014)

Soma's harem (chapter 67)


----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2014)

>Crying poutface Alice


----------



## OS (Apr 17, 2014)

No,ALL those faces.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Soma's harem (chapter 67)



And so it begins.


----------



## Virys (Apr 18, 2014)

Quick translation for the chinese scan


*Spoiler*: __ 



P2 -

Yukihira: It wasn't much

P3 -

Crowd: alice lost!?
The inn people: Yay Yukihira wins!

P4 -
Old dude 1: Isn't this nice, to be able to indulge in two top quality dishes in just the first round. This almost doesn't feel like a high school 1st year level match!

Old dude 2: The new nori bento really is something though, to have captured the spirit of the theme so completely while at the same time being so delicious. This is Yukihira's total victory.

Yukihira: Oi Oi, are you actually crying?
Alice: -sob-
Yukihira: You're like a little kid after a loss lol Come on, get up.
Alice:... than-
Yukihira: The battle for next generation of the Elite Ten...sorry to say, but I'm one step ahead now!

P5 -

Alice: Whhaaat !?don't be so arrogant after one win, okay?
Box text: She said thank you, but it's really hard to tell whether she's being a sore loser or not ...(this im not sure, kinda hard to translate)

Alice: I'll tell you this, This isn't all that I've got! I won't let you stand at the top without a fight. Good luck Yukihira!

Yukihira: That's fine. (thinkin to himself) I don't feel...like our rivalry ends here either.

Alice: (thinking to herself) Just you wait, Yukihira


p6:

Erina: So this is as far as you go huh?
Alice: What is this!? You're as good at berating people as you are at cooking huh!?
(random folks): Look, it's Erina!
(random folks): That counts as a compliment, right?
Alice: Listen, just you wait. I will definitely come back from this and challenge your seat again, stupid Erina!

....
Erina: I'm so jealous of you, Alice...

p7

Erina: to be able to cry whenever you wanted like this.

(in the locker room)
Tadokoro: Congratulations! I was watching in the lounge.
Yukihira: so you're next huh!
Tadokoro: yeah...I'm so nervous I can hear my heart beat. They gave me a personal lounge and this whole time I didn't know when I'd be called!
Yukihira: Yeah that sounds nerve-wrecking. But...you still seem very calm.
Tadokoro: Really? I guess I am. In the elimination round I felt like I could concentrate on cooking...but now I feel like I can enjoy it too. This is the first time for me, feeling this way.

p8
Yukihira: Youve really grown alot huh? Can't believe this is the same person who used to stare at the pot nervously while cooking.
Tadokoro: ( thinking to herself: = =" so you still remember such minor detail...) Now I think about it I must've looked like an idiot back then!
Yukihira: ma...don't worry about it. Do your best! I'll be watching you from the crowd.

Contestant for the next match please enter the ring now

p9

Contestant Tadokoro

p10

Yoshino: Alright! come and get some everyone~

p11

Everyone: ...fuck is this.
Yukihira: Oh look. So easy to spot those noisy people
Yoshino: here here! Yukihira over here!
Yukihira: (oh she's calling me now)
Some dude: the fuck we have to use this for? (at the fan)
Yoshino: Isn't it great? To cheer her on with this!
Ibusaki: It's only gonna distract her more - -"
Yukihira: Yo Nikumi, you got one too!?
Nikumi: its...hard to refuse...
Aldini brother: why do you ppl write names on fan?
(commentary: from the detail, the italian brothers could really feel the mysteriousness of Japanese culture)
The two dudes: Not bad man.
Yukihira: thanks. I'll work hard next round too.
The two dudes: What are you talking about?

p13

The two dudes: You beat Alice! Do you know how much she scored in the elimination round?
Sakaki: Yeah...its' like you've already beaten the best of them.
The two dudes: Yeah if you keep winning like this you're gonna become the hope of polar star!
Yoshino: It'd be nice if Megumi chan can win too. We know how hard she worked for this
Everyone: Yeah
Yoshino: Yosh! Let's give it a good scream!

p14
Someone: You haven't changed much, huh..>Your food's still so condescending. They may look outstanding, but in the end, they just don't have enough impact in terms of taste.
Alice: Are you trying to lecture me? You of all people?
Someone: Of course. I only told you this after I figured it out. Besides, ma'am, you should...


p15
Kurokiba: try and beat me first before talking about anything else.

p16

Contestant Ryu Kurokiba!

p17

Crowd: Ohhhh so it's him after Alice huh!?
Sakaki: What's the theme?
Crowd: What is the theme of cooking?

The theme is....

p18

RAMEN!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2014)

Was lobster rapist implying that he won against Alice in cooking more often than not? Or should we take that as a simple motivational statement?


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2014)

No it implies he has won more times they have faced off  knew he was the dark horse.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 20, 2014)

Urhara with an arrow to the kneeback.

This is a great chance for Megumi to grow since her opponent can expose her greatest weakness, but I have a feeling she will lose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking forward to the upcoming ramen battle


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2014)

Holy shit Lobster Rapeman about to ruin Megumi ;_;


----------



## Kazu (Apr 20, 2014)

Lobster man has a bunch of wins against Alice, huh?

I'd be surprised if megumi won this.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 20, 2014)

Just started this recently. 

Pretty entertaining stuff.

On chapter10 atm.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 20, 2014)

It's understandable that Tosh is making the dude look stronger than Alice after the defeat, but it kinda feels cheap this way.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 20, 2014)

Shozan said:


> It's understandable that Tosh is making the dude look stronger than Alice after the defeat, but it kinda feels cheap this way.



I kind of like the twist.

We've been thinking his subordination meant she was stronger than him but it doesn't have to mean that. 

Hopefully he will win against Megumi because it doesn't make sense for someone stronger than Alice losing against Megumi.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I kind of like the twist.
> 
> We've been thinking his subordination meant she was stronger than him but it doesn't have to mean that.
> 
> Hopefully he will win against Megumi because it doesn't make sense for someone stronger than Alice losing against Megumi.



yeah, that's why I said it was understandable.

It can go both ways and I wouldn't care who comes out as the winner. Even a tie and someone going on on a technicality would be ok with me. Whoever goes trough, if played correctly is ok and that's all the way back to what I said about the final. 

Is going to be Souma vs. the Shadow dreadlocks guy (this will open the new arc) and the Dreadlocks guy needs to be played up prior to this by either crushing Megumi doing some bad karma shit to her or playing Alice aid big vs. Megumi and the have him lose to dreadlocks guy horribly to amp the hype.


----------



## Virys (Apr 21, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yup, megumi loses. first one to show their hand in cooking manga and anime usually are the ones who lose

i hope this trope gets subverted again


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Either way, getting this far in the election already makes you pretty damn good so aside from the tension I don't see much of an issue with anyone aside from Soma losing in this tournament.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

He snuck in a Megumi pantyshot



TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## Space (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat Megumi, starting to like more and more _(and more and more and more)_


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Either way, getting this far in the election already makes you pretty damn good so aside from the tension I don't see much of an issue with anyone aside from Soma losing in this tournament.



Even Soma could lose this tournament.

Whoever wins this has a chance to become a part of the best 10. If someone like Dreadlocks wins we could get another member of the 10 with an actual story.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2014)

By issue I didn't mean Soma can't lose, but rather that his loss is the only real tension point. The other "Good side" characters don't have as much to prove, imo.


----------



## hussamb (Apr 28, 2014)

where is the chapter?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 29, 2014)

It's been a full week since the preview raw for the last chapter came out. 

Wonder what took so long


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

I finally caught up! Damn, it has been 8 months since I put the series on-hold.
Looking forward to the Ramen Battle and..

*Spoiler*: __ 





Rokudaime said:


> Ramen? It is over. Megumi wins because she will use ASURA RAMEN.





Is this true? I even searched if there really is an Asura Ramen-
And oh btw, is there a SnS FC here NF already?


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2014)

Chapter is out. The overal mood here clearly favors one person. We're even getting a background flashback


----------



## OS (May 1, 2014)

He was clearly going to win.


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

I have a feeling that Kurokiba will win. 
But I still have my hopes up for Megumi!


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Q: What chapter was it when they were Cooking Eggs as the main ingredient ? 

I can't seem to recall


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

When souma enrolled for the school.


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

it was somewhere in a Competition  

and judges were present there


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> it was somewhere in a Competition
> 
> and judges were present there


Going to quote what ZenithXAbyss answered:

*Spoiler*: __ 





ZenithXAbyss said:


> When souma enrolled for the school.


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Still thinking what chapter number it is. . maybe I'll try Lurking it .


----------



## Space (May 1, 2014)

It's when they went to the high class hotel for training camp. The 300 Egg Dishes for the many customers/judges was their last assignment to complete. And this was way after the enrollment of Souma


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Yep! Bingo! 

that's the one ~ :33


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

Oh, i think you are talking about the buffet?
Around chapter 27+

Nevermind:Ninja'd


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Ohh~ So it's around that Chapter . . 

Thanks for the info


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

Nice funabori gif.


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

HmmMm! 



Time to Continue where i left off


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

This series is making me feel hungry all the time


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Well it is a Cooking Manga


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

I know 
Oh btw, can't we all just have a moment to appreciate how Megumi's character developed


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2014)

can you imagine if they do an anime!?!


----------



## Kirito (May 1, 2014)

its sad that megumi has to lose. her choice of complementing wild boy's rich soup with her bland one as not to overwhelm the judges tastebuds is a giveaway right there if you didnt notice it earlier with all the death flags for megumi. she's not a shokugeki chef at all. she's more like say a housewife?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 1, 2014)

Her soup isn't bland. This is a battle between crazy and wild vs smooth and comforting. 

I also think she is going to lose. My only wish is that she doesn't get humiliated, specially after all the progress she has made in terms of coming out of her shell.


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2014)

i honestly wouldn't be surprised if she won, then ending up losing to souma. that way, she can keep her confidence. she learned a lot of important lessons at the training camp, which she's putting to good use in this tournament, but people are still underestimating her imo


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 1, 2014)

I would be cool with her winning, but her beating Alice's assistant after Souma took down Alice could be a bit much. There is also the hype he got in the last chapter.


----------



## Ender (May 1, 2014)

that's true but i didn't think of it as that much of a hype after i reread the chapter XD he just said "more wins" against him, meaning she has beaten him, but he's beaten her more, that's how i read it.


----------



## Kirito (May 1, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Her soup isn't bland. This is a battle between crazy and wild vs smooth and comforting.
> 
> I also think she is going to lose. My only wish is that she doesn't get humiliated, specially after all the progress she has made in terms of coming out of her shell.



sorry man english not first language. no really.

i was talking about the taste. ever tasted soup that had the meat saltier than the soup itself? something like that, and how the flavor of the soup depends more on the meat rather than the condiments put into the stock like what wild assistant is doing. but youre right, smooth vs wild.

maybe megumi losing here will make her gain one thing critical in shokugeki? fighting spirit? she got all the skills necessary and she has one that stands out, hospitality or something like that


----------



## OS (May 1, 2014)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I would be cool with her winning, but her beating Alice's assistant after Souma took down Alice could be a bit much. There is also the hype he got in the last chapter.



Like I had said. This guy looks like Souma's equal.


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

Kirito said:


> its sad that megumi has to lose. her choice of complementing wild boy's rich soup with her bland one as not to overwhelm the judges tastebuds is a giveaway right there if you didnt notice it earlier with all the death flags for megumi. she's not a shokugeki chef at all. she's more like say a housewife?


Housewife of the Yukihira house


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2014)

it'll be an interesting battle of themes if you think about it. Kira (Kuro?)'s cooking has always had a dominant, possessive nature to it, based on the judge's reactions in the prelims, whereas Megu's cooking is a easing, relaxing, freeing feel to it. It would be interesting to see the reactions this time, and it would depending on who goes first to present.


----------



## Virys (May 8, 2014)

there's a new extra up


----------



## Virys (May 9, 2014)

Chinese 136 trans


----------



## Jirou (May 10, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> can you imagine if they do an anime!?!


I'll be    -ing the entire show.


----------



## Space (May 11, 2014)

Chapter 69 is out.. Ch.14


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see there's a chance for Megumi to win this battle, no in fact, I think she will win.

Ryou has the philosophy that there is a clear difference in rank between cooks, so I wouldn't be surprised if that shines through in his cooking as well. So his dishes will basically have 1 ingredient taking the spotlight and all the other ingredients working to only increasing and magnifying the greatness of that 1 ingredient, while losing their own characteristics.

Megumi on the other hand is going for cooperation between cooks and the ingredients. In her dishes all the ingredients have the same importance and everything is working with each other.

So since the theme is Ramen, I think megumi's style and philosophy fits better. In a ramen, all the ingredients should be in harmony, supporting each other.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2014)

The whole "FUCK FRIENDSHIPS, THE KITCHEN IS A BATTLEFIELD" speech is a loser flag. Though I still can't quite believe it.


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2014)

The last panel was hilarious. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The whole "FUCK FRIENDSHIPS, THE KITCHEN IS A BATTLEFIELD" speech is a loser flag. Though I still can't quite believe it.



It's a loser flag against Souma. Megumi will get stomped.


----------



## Kirito (May 11, 2014)

is it really happening? will megumi really win? :33


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 11, 2014)

Megumi will form a harem, ryou would be the first member. 


Seriously though, they are the complete opposite.
I bet it'd be an interesting ship, if ever soma's sinks.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2014)

Basically what Kevin said. I want her to win as well. Ryou needs to be taken down a peg. And even if she loses, I want something significant like the old man not approving Ryou's dish, but her's.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 12, 2014)

I want Ryou to win. Megumi winning due to her understanding of the "power of friendship" is too cliche. He has also been built up as the superior chef.


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2014)

Again, don't mind that, but I want there to be an impact on Ryou as well. Unless they're saving it for Souma to take him down.


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

I also want Megumi to win, too. :33
And the last panel's hilarious.


----------



## Kazu (May 12, 2014)

I would like Megumi to win, but honestly, the FRIENDSHIP was just way too heavy handed here. It seemed silly.


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

Nakama power, people.


----------



## Snowless (May 12, 2014)

Based on the build-up this chapter, I foresee Megumi winning.
I don't want her to win, however, because she just doesn't seem like a good enough chef to win. 
She was purposefully built up as a bad chef, then now I'm suddenly supposed to believe she's improved enough to be where she is? I don't buy it.


----------



## Kazu (May 12, 2014)

Snowless said:


> Based on the build-up this chapter, I foresee Megumi winning.
> I don't want her to win, however, because she just doesn't seem like a good enough chef to win.
> She was purposefully built up as a bad chef, then now I'm suddenly supposed to believe she's improved enough to be where she is? I don't buy it.



I dunno, they make it very clear about 50 or so chapters ago that she's pretty competent. 

Though I can see why the jump from where she was in the beginning to > Ryou (Who's supposedly > Alice) would be weird.


----------



## Kirito (May 12, 2014)

you know i actually think it's a great idea if megumi wins but i still think ryou will win.

think about it. we know ryou>alice and souma>alice. if megumi wins then it'll be megumi>ryou. it would then mean that because it'll be souma vs megumi, it just confirms that megumi is on par with souma in terms of cooking ability. souma just has plenty of confidence and bravado which makes it seem like he's superior to everyone. remember he's only won once in the manga. meanwhile megumi went against a tootsuki alumus. sure she lost but that's better xp than winning against nikumi. you also notice that megumi is in demand by those same alumni after the exams.

i mean think about it. megumi's been the most improved cook of the manga. she started out having the ability but not the confidence, so she gets taught it by souma. in the alumni match, she's taught how to lead. during the break, she learns about different seasonings in different places (she grew up in a port city, only fish there). when that 7th seat guy went to the cooking school, she learned how to give her cooking love. the same thing jouichiro wanted to teach souma.

megumi is MIC most improved cook. if you factor in all that, you dont know who will win between a confident megu and souma.

Chapter 57

shinomiya recruited both of them and two others for souma so that's 3. some guy was recruiting him for the tootsuki hotel. total for megumi is 4.

that's some serious skills she's been hiding if that's the case.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that it's pointed out that Megumi is a good cook.
She just doesn't have a lot of confidence in herself.


----------



## Space (May 12, 2014)

Even if Ryou loses this battle, it doesn't mean he is bad or worse cook than Megumi. It can also mean his style simply doesn't fit with the theme - a bad match up so to speak.

Like a typical Shounen manga, all the characters have their own signature style of cooking or area of expertise. If the theme suits the character, they are brilliant, otherwise they can only show so much of their skills.

To that regard, Soma has the all-round home-made family-kitchen style of cooking, so he's able to adept in nearly all situations. Alice had trouble adapting to the Bentou theme, and that's why she lost. Skill wise, in her area of expertise, she is still far ahead of Soma.


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's pointed out that Megumi is a good cook.
> She just doesn't have a lot of confidence in herself.


I agree with you, mate.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 12, 2014)

> Like a typical Shounen manga, all the characters have their own signature style of cooking or area of expertise. If the theme suits the character, they are brilliant, otherwise they can only show so much of their skills.



We've been shown that they are expected to have broad range of abilities. A defeat due to style disadvantage is still defeat. 



> She was purposefully built up as a bad chef



She was built up as someone who was lacking confidence to be a chef.


----------



## OS (May 13, 2014)

Megumi may lose this fight, but she will win the souma bowl.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 13, 2014)

Vault said:


> It's a loser flag against Souma. Megumi will get stomped.



Pretty sure that Soma is pretty neutral about "friendship" thing.


----------



## Jirou (May 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> She was built up as someone who was lacking confidence to be a chef.


Indeed. She actually have the talent and determination.


----------



## Virys (May 14, 2014)

Color Page


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2014)

Badass Megumi? 
Now I've seen everything


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2014)

Virys said:


> Color Page



God forgive me..this badass style is wasted on a cooking manga..


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if there's a clean version of that.
Might be a good time to change my wallpaper.


----------



## Jirou (May 14, 2014)

Virys said:


> Color Page


The badass girl leader of a gangster. Sweet. 
Though it doesn't pretty much suit a cooking manga. LMAO


----------



## Kirito (May 14, 2014)

Virys said:


> Color Page



look who's in the middle

its the main heroine  

more badass than kunieda and hilda will ever be


----------



## Space (May 14, 2014)

Megumi is such a bad ass in that color page, even with a lollipop.


----------



## Virys (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The judges get close to Megumi to watch her cook closely and she has the attention of the whole hall.
Megumi doesn't falter due to that.

Ryou makes everyone shut the hell up when he's removing the water from his noodles.
He starts serving the noodles and everyone's now focused on him.
Ryou's dish is a soup de poisson ramen, the interesting things are that:
1) He used 3 cheeses
2) He used tenkasu instead of crouton
3) He added rusks to the ramen
4) Every single thing in the dish is spreaded with shrimp shell powder

The foodgasm features Ryou standing with a Gakuran cosplay and a bleeding hand with all the judges (except Senzaemon) knocked out by his punches.
He then "challenges" Senzaemon and makes him strip without taking a pose
Senzaemon: To think you made me strip just using sheer strength---
Senzaemon: I admire your courage.

Ryou is praised the hell out, many people want to scout him.
One of the judges talks about how difficult it must be for Megumi to be second.
And yet again she hasn't faltered, Ryouko even mentions that she's acting like Souma.

Megumi's dish next chapter.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 14, 2014)

Caught up!
Thank you zenith for the recommendation. 

Its pretty good. 
The only exception to me was the Erina subservience scene, which was induced by a fancy burger.
So much for her elitist cooking.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2014)

>complaining about erina fanservice.

dis niqqa


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 15, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Caught up!
> Thank you zenith for the recommendation.
> 
> Its pretty good.
> ...



That's good to hear.


----------



## Virys (May 15, 2014)

Chinese 3


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2014)

it fits so well, that color page


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2014)

This will be an interesting chapter.....Still want Megumi to win.


----------



## Cromer (May 15, 2014)

Based Tosh with that Gap level color page


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

OS said:


> >complaining about erina fanservice.
> 
> dis niqqa



Not everyone is a beta male OS.




Besides she acts like a food snob and makes a glorified burger as her dish.
That makes her a hypocrite in my eyes.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

I actually don't remember her making a burger. Or eating one tbh


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

It was actually eggs Benedict.
But that is more or less a type of burger, just replace the bun with a muffin.


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2014)

it was the short chap where she went to the pool with erina i think


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2014)

Eggs benedict more or less a burger? What i dont even


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

Vault said:


> Eggs benedict more or less a burger? What i dont even



Where I'm from its sold as a burger variant in burger joints.

Just add the other muffin half on top and that is close enough to be one.
 Look at that pic I posted and tell me, it doesn't look like a burger.
Or must I remind you of the american monstrosity, that is the donut (luther) burger.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 15, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Where I'm from its sold as a burger variant in burger joints.
> 
> Just add the other muffin half on top and that is close enough to be one.
> Or must I remind you of the american monstrosity, that is the donut (luther) burger.



......

No, egg benedicts are not like burgers. Not everything that uses bread is a hamburger variant. We aren't even talking about the same type of bread. I think the defining aspect of the hamburger is the burger not the bread so I have no idea how anyone could claim they are equivalent.


Anyway why do you believe there is some sort of hierarchy of foods? A well cooked burger is a well cooked dish. Just because burgers aren't typically considered sophisticated does not mean that there is no difference between what a master chef is making and the teenager working at Mcdonald's. There is no set of best dishes and even if there were chefs could still appreciate the creativity being used when creating inferior dishes.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> ......
> 
> No, egg benedicts are not like burgers. Not everything that uses bread is a hamburger variant. We aren't even talking about the same type of bread. I think the defining aspect of the hamburger is the burger not the bread so I have no idea how anyone could claim they are equivalent.




It might be a cultural difference in definitions, but the donut example is counted as burger in the US.
That doesn't use bread at all. Also a burger and hamburger are different, where I come from.
A hamburger is a type of burger, but a burger doesn't necessarily mean a hamburger. 
Here hamburgers are defined by the meat, while burgers vastly differ.




Stilzkin said:


> Anyway why do you believe there is some sort of hierarchy of foods? A well cooked burger is a well cooked dish. Just because burgers aren't typically considered sophisticated does not mean that there is no difference between what a master chef is making and the teenager working at Mcdonald's. There is no set of best dishes and even if there were chefs could still appreciate the creativity being used when creating inferior dishes.




I don't believe that and I am in a perfect agreement with you.
However Erina believes just that. To her there exists a clear hierarchy of food.
She didn't want to even taste Souma's furikake in the beginning, since it wasn't gourmet enough for her and sneers at him for offering such a lowly dish.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 15, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I don't believe that and I am in a perfect agreement with you.
> However Erina believes just that. To her there exists a clear hierarchy of food.
> She didn't want to even taste Souma's furikake in the beginning, since it wasn't gourmet enough for her and sneers at him for offering such a lowly dish.



I could be wrong but egg benedicts are considered a "fancy dish", especially as far as breakfast foods go. Partly because of their vast amount of variations.


----------



## Jirou (May 15, 2014)

For how many times did Erina already showed off her cooking skills?
This is a legit question. I only remember her cooking once, I think? Or is it?


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2014)

it was just the training camp. and flashback once.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

Hers skills are good enough to be in the top 10.


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2014)

she's 10, so to me, she's small fry. I wanna see 1-5. Those people are probably beasts.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 16, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> she's 10, so to me, she's small fry. I wanna see 1-5. Those people are probably beasts.



Eating their food makes the girls reach da PEAK.


----------



## Whimsy (May 16, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Where I'm from its sold as a burger variant in burger joints.
> 
> Just add the other muffin half on top and that is close enough to be one.
> Look at that pic I posted and tell me, it doesn't look like a burger.
> Or must I remind you of the american monstrosity, that is the donut (luther) burger.



You're talking about an egg mcmuffin lol

I doubt a burger van makes their own hollondaise sauce, or would poach a runny egg


----------



## Jirou (May 16, 2014)

Waiting to the see the SnS girls having foodgasm over the foods of the 1st to 5th seats


----------



## Space (May 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I could be wrong but egg benedicts are considered a "fancy dish", especially as far as breakfast foods go. Partly because of their vast amount of variations.



Yeah, Egg Benedicts are definitely considered a fancy/high society dish. Though the ingredients may not (necessarily) be expensive, the proper preparation of this dish requires serious skill. It's laughable to even begin to compare them with burgers. I think Egg Benedict suits Erin's style and air very well.


----------



## Lortastic (May 19, 2014)

LOL dat Haikyuu.


----------



## Jirou (May 19, 2014)

Is it still out there? Damn, didn't see that one.


----------



## Space (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, I got trolled because of that too >.> but Casanova Scans deserves to have me visit their site for this manga...

But on topic, so Ryou's cooking/flavors are accomplished by force and the head judge was not super duper enthusiastic about it, though he did recognized the good flavor I guess. The shrimp powder claimed the main role, so I wonder if that means the other ingredients were neglected for their taste.


----------



## Lortastic (May 19, 2014)

Can't help but laugh every time the old man foodgasms. It never gets old.


----------



## OS (May 19, 2014)

tfw you will never eat the food from SnS

[/IMG]


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 19, 2014)

Batoto has the right chapter.

Todoroko better not win this.
 I usually wouldn't care if she wins or not, but not in this case.
If he lost as a chef because of the feeling crap, it would really annoy me.

Plus, the second person who shows the dish wins pattern, would take the fun out of it.
One of the things I like about this manga, is the fact that the winner is hard to predict.


----------



## Ender (May 19, 2014)

even if he does win, it'll still be b/c of "feelings". Their cooking is complete opposite, like it said in this chapter, his is all about violence, force, and submission, whereas her's is about tranquility, free will, and freedom. basically it'll come down to which of the "feelings" will be stronger. 

the first match wasn't decided on "feelings". Alice didn't get the whole concept of Bento, she just did a generic, buy anywhere that sells sushi bento, where as Souma actually put thought into what a Bento is, what makes it unique. His dish had a better grasp of the word Bento than Alice's. I think in this match, both contestants have a good grasp of the topic, Ramen, so it will come down to which is better in taste and originality.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 19, 2014)

It was more about the fact he insulted her friends.

So now her feelings of friendship come into play, since she is trying to prove their worth.
That is the part that annoys me, because its such a cliche.
I really don't want to see a nakama power win from her.


----------



## Kazu (May 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It was more about the fact he insulted her friends.
> 
> So now her feelings of friendship come into play, since she is trying to prove their worth.
> That is the part that annoys me, because its such a cliche.
> I really don't want to see a nakama power win from her.



Basically my feelings on the subject


----------



## Ender (May 19, 2014)

i see your point and yea, i don't want that to be reason for the win, but it does tie into it. they both have opposing views on the matter of being a chef, he's all for being alone and in charge, whereas she's all friends and feelings and such, if you know what i mean. so it could be that he'd lose because he does everything on his own, having and taking no support from anyone, whereas she has the support of her friends and dorm, which helped progress her cooking more. 

it's like training for a sport, you progress more when you're doing it with other people helping you, sure they can be your rivals or competitors, but the growth you get is a lot more than when you're doing it by yourself.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> i see your point and yea, i don't want that to be reason for the win, but it does tie into it. they both have opposing views on the matter of being a chef, he's all for being alone and in charge, whereas she's all friends and feelings and such, if you know what i mean. so it could be that he'd lose because he does everything on his own, having and taking no support from anyone, whereas she has the support of her friends and dorm, which helped progress her cooking more.
> 
> it's like training for a sport, you progress more when you're doing it with other people helping you, sure they can be your rivals or competitors, but the growth you get is a lot more than when you're doing it by yourself.



This seems like an exaggeration of the situation though.

Ryou isn't an reclusive loner who doesn't bother to listen to anyone but himself. 

The difference between the two is that Ryou sees cooking as a competitive event while Megumi focuses on the cooperation of cooking.


This kind of mutes your point on Megumi's superior progression. I don't think someone who lives as an assistant is removed from collaboration with others, he definitely isn't devoid of the competitive parts.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 20, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It was more about the fact he insulted her friends.
> 
> So now her feelings of friendship come into play, since she is trying to prove their worth.
> That is the part that annoys me, because its such a cliche.
> I really don't want to see a nakama power win from her.



So, you would prefer to see her to keep quiet when someone insulted her friend openly? Wow...

You know what? If anything, Ryou is the one should keep his mouth shut up. People cheering for Megumi and he hates it...Yeah, he should keep that thought to himself.

Sorry dog for things didn't go according or revolve around him.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 20, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> So, you would prefer to see her to keep quiet when someone insulted her friend openly? Wow...
> 
> You know what? If anything, Ryou is the one should keep his mouth shut up. People cheering for Megumi and he hates it...Yeah, he should keep that thought to himself.
> 
> Sorry dog for things didn't go according or revolve around him.




​


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 20, 2014)

> Nakiri Erina is so hot she gives u the cold shoulder and puts u down but that just makes u want her more and she got the looks and it would be fun to see a Tsundere like her and turn her into someone that serves u (or someone u serve) (I want to be abuse by her!!!!!)


----------



## Ender (May 20, 2014)

we don't know the deal he has with alice for being her "assistant", especially considering his cooker is hinted to be superior to her's. i honestly don't think it'll come down to nakama feels if she wins. Megumi's personality is such that regardless of who she was facing, if someone said that about her friends, she'd say the same thing to them.


----------



## auem (May 21, 2014)

2 pages..


----------



## Rokudaime (May 21, 2014)

auem said:


> 2 pages..



Wow....does this considered as ripping off? :amazed

Why is there so many reference of that manga in recent manga and anime?


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2014)

Anything JoJo even in other manga is only a plus in Japan.


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2014)

Jojo's bizarre food adventure


----------



## OS (May 21, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow....does this considered as ripping off? :amazed
> 
> Why is there so many reference of that manga in recent manga and anime?



You must be new to manga.



First, Jojo is an extremely long running and popular series in japan. Mostly famous there compared to other countries.

even so don't see how megumi wins or should win.

Second, recently the series has gotten more popularity thanks to a new game and the show. For mangaka this shows that they like jojo.


----------



## Space (May 21, 2014)

It's more of an oath to JJBA rather than a rip off.


----------



## Virys (May 22, 2014)

Chinese 3


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2014)

Damn, the tension!


----------



## Space (May 22, 2014)

Guys, I made a public poll about who will win this match. It seems we are divided over this, so I thought it would be nice to what the general prediction is:



This poll will close in 7 days from now..


----------



## Rokudaime (May 22, 2014)

OS said:


> You must be new to manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not new to manga..I just found it was weird to see Jojo reference in these few weeks from the anime and manga.


----------



## OS (May 24, 2014)

Someone did a commission for alice not knowing what it was for. Nice stuff


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 24, 2014)

Link removed

I'm cool with Megumi losing after this chapter since she was recognized by the judges. It would also be hilarious if this guy gets a crush on her. The difference in personality would make for some funny shenanigans with Megumi not knowing how to handle this cat.


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2014)

megumi just lost

its fine


----------



## Jirou (May 24, 2014)

Well, that's pretty obvious. 

But...



EDIT: Is it legit? Megumi will lose? Ryou wins?
And now I know where that badass Megumi came from.


----------



## Ender (May 24, 2014)

well that surprised me. she fought on the same grounds as him. she's got more spine than i gave her credit for. And she has the resolve to lose as well. She's sure of her dish but she also knows she's not as good a cook as Ryou, so even if she loses, it won't shake her confidence. This was an awesome chapter and match, regardless of the outcome imo.


----------



## auem (May 25, 2014)

i am for Megumi X Ryou..opposite attracts...

also just because director didn't strip automatically means Megumi will lose..


----------



## Lortastic (May 25, 2014)

Megumi just gets more badass each chapter. I'm okay with her losing now. Then Soma can avenge her!


----------



## Kazu (May 25, 2014)

Megumi looks like she's going to lose. But I guess I'm ok with her winning if only to see a possible Soma vs Megumi


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

All that character development for Megumi. 

This leaves some hopes that Erina will be developed into a decent character in the future.


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2014)

the Jojo-esque battle scene  I love this manga.

the Director didn't take his clothes off  but I don't know... Megumi pass to the other round IMO


----------



## Stilzkin (May 25, 2014)

Megumi's development here suggests she is going to lose.


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2014)

IMO it works better if she goes trough by some "not shitty" plot device and then lose to the rastafari dude in a stomp.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2014)

someone did some MAD's

here


----------



## Jirou (May 27, 2014)

Woah. Pretty awesome :33


----------



## Virys (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Space (May 28, 2014)

Urgh, I don't want to spoil myself for the next chapter *lalallalalalalalalalalaaaaaa laaaaaa*


----------



## Virys (May 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 72 The "Jewels" Generation

Ryou is announced to be the winner
The audience points out that the director didn't strip

Judge:
Kozuyu and Soupe de Poisson...
It was an intense flavor showdown,
But with the shrimps' flavor...And its violent punch power
He completely obliterated her ramen!!

The third and fourth matches are to be hold on the following day

Yuuki goes pick up Megumi, Megumi falls to the floor because Ryou really scared her
Yuuki: Geez, Megumi, you were like a rabbit being attacked by a stray dog!

The two bastards that always belittle Megumi start doing so again saying her getting to this point was a fluke
The rest of the audience bursts in applause for her and praises her

The half-bald judge says that the generation is full of talented people
The glasses judge says that Megumi has great qualities even when she didn't make the director strip

Erina goes receive the judges
Senzaemon notices something and tells her he's going to the toilet

We see Souma and the rest of the cheer squad with Megumi
Takumi arrives and congratulates Souma
Souma notices that with the current bracket, they wouldn't meet until the final
Takumi says that the winners of the first round will be shuffled for the second and they won't be notified of the theme/opponent until one day before
The scene with Hisako and Akira happens

Megumi makes a note on how it was the first time she "cooked to win" and even though she lost she's really looking forward to do it again

Senzaemon is in the toilet and says that Megumi did make him strip without him even noticing, she made him strip his fundoshi under his clothes (LOOOOOOOOL)
He then says she has immeasurable potential and that the 92th generation is the jewels generation

We have a Jun/Akira scene in a patch of grass
Jun tells Akira that he shouldn't obssess with winning to much and rather enjoy the match
Akira is only more determined to win after this

We have a Takumi/Isami scene in their room
Isami is really restless and doing all kinds of things to help Takumi
Takumi says their Italian Cuisine will never lose

We have a Hisako/Erina scene in some sort of mansion
Hisako tells Erina she'll definitely win
Erina says she's expecting great things from Hisako

We have a page with Akira, Takumi, and Hisako looking at the moon from their respective places thinking that they can't lose for Jun, Isami, and Erina respectively

The chapter ends with Souma meeting Eizan's lackey the next day in front of the hall


----------



## Kazu (May 29, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, Senzaemon not stripping was important


----------



## Virys (May 29, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Urgh, I don't want to spoil myself for the next chapter *lalallalalalalalalalalaaaaaa laaaaaa*



Same here but it's soooo tempting!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2014)

Which group usually translates the series?


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2014)

I think Casanova Scans is still doing it


----------



## Space (May 29, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Same here but it's soooo tempting!



I know right!! Aaarrgghhhh (>.<)


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 30, 2014)

Screw it, Megumi is my favorite character in this series. 

I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's the link. 

New chapter's out! 


Guys.. I REALLY DON'T KNOW WHATS GONNA HAPPEN NEXT. SO MUCH HYPE. SO MUCH.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2014)

you know

i want megumi to be named the succubus chef

her specialty is sex food no questions asked 

if her food can act as natural viagra it'll put viagra out of business. its delicious, fills you up, and has no side-effects. plus, you know what's in it and who made it! souma has to be the tester and the doujin makers should get on this pronto


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 3, 2014)

Did.. he just get a boner? LOL


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 3, 2014)

Great chapter. One thing that was small but I really like was seeing Nikumi and the Al bros getting along with the PS crew so well. I hope to the Alice and Kurokiba in there soon.


----------



## Space (Jun 3, 2014)

oh well, I'm okay with this outcome. at least Megumi is officially recognized as a top student with latent potential. should call her Viagrumi from now on.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

Hayama and jun.... I'm smelling something fishy here.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 3, 2014)

Seems this manga will evolve with that ending.
The time for cooking on motorcycles is at hand!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

Jojo and now ygo?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Hayama and jun.... I'm smelling something fishy here.



you dindt smell it from all those chapters ago?

its a one-sided affair for hayama. poor guy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

Also, lol at the posts in batoto.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

Kirito said:


> you dindt smell it from all those chapters ago?
> 
> its a one-sided affair for hayama. poor guy.



Well, i did smell something.
This is the nail in the coffin' though, so to speak. 
Also, kinda funny how jun looks young as fuck, but her age probably passes enough to be their moms.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 3, 2014)

Seems someone over at Batoto agrees with me.
Loling at Bishounen mode.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it bad that I always thought that aldini wants souma's D?.


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2014)

Took a long time to translate...


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



R.I.P. Italian-kun


----------



## Ender (Jun 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



no, cause souma can face either italian or dreadlocks. but who do u think will win between erina's slave and hayami?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2014)

wait, did they no show the indian guy and alice aide match? cause we have only saw two matches till now.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 4, 2014)

Shozan said:


> wait, did they no show the indian guy and alice aide match? cause we have only saw two matches till now.



Last chapter ended with them getting ready for their matches.


----------



## Virys (Jun 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 73 Minding the Details

Souma is late to the second day, he overslept because he just wouldn't wake up despite what Megumi and the others tried.
Because of that he met Eizan's lackey
He asks Souma to wait for him so that they go in together
Souma accepts and Eizan's lackey starts securing his bike (he's really thorough with this and takes a lot of time)
He reveals his motto is "Going into the minutest details"
He reveals his name, it's Mimasaka Subaru
Souma then asks Subaru if he doesn't need to hurry, he says there's no problem

We then go to the match
The theme is announced, it's Hamburgers (as in the ones with buns)
Everyone is surprised
Ryouko points out how all the themes are things which allow for much freedom in their creation
Zenji notices a pattern on the themes but doesn't say it

The participants are announced, it's Hisako vs Akira
Akira tells Hisako to tell Erina that he's taking Erina's seat on the Elite Ten and Tootsuki's top
Hisako tells him to keep his jokes for that moment and that she's the one who'll enter the Elite Ten after Erina

The audience starts pointing how their styles are somewhat similar while being different genres

Akira starts making the meat for Doner Kebab

Hisako brings out a pail which starts moving, she then opens it and reveals there's a soft-shelled turtle inside
The half-bald judge starts talking about how he's never seen/heard about a dish like that

Hisako starts preparing the turtle
She chops the head off (which grosses out some people)
She then drains the blood, fills the turtle with sake, and drains everything again
Yuuki points out how she's doing that to prevent the blood from coagulating and that she might use the blood for the patty

Hisako the opens the turtle shell and the innards are still moving
Everyone but Yuuki is grossed
Nao points out how dignified Hisako looks despite being covered in blood

Megumi (who had gone look for Souma) finds Souma, who asks about the participants of the match
Souma then notices that Subaru must have somehow known who were going to battle beforehand

We then have a whole page of Subaru giving details about Souma, from his cooking style, to his shoe size

And the last page is the same but for Takumi while watching Takumi from the door of his waiting room


----------



## Kirito (Jun 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



three things:

1. eizan's lackey has OCD and i want him to be part of worldpolar star. he can give us every woman's damn 3 sizes. also, whos the best proportions. erina or viagrumi.
2. i hope the match between erinas slave and hayama ends in hot sex because every woman needs some spice in their life
3. marui is a boss


----------



## D T (Jun 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> >Hamburger
> >Bento
> >Ramen






Hey, I think I found the pattern too.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2014)

A bit meta disconnected from the current chapter: How exactly do the events of this tournament relate to positions in the Elite 10? A few students are undoubtably going to leave them at the end of the year due to graduation. Are only participants from this tournament (unless they're special like Erina) considered? Who decides? How many can be added? It's not like only the winner has a shot at becoming part of the Elite 10.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> A bit meta disconnected from the current chapter: How exactly do the events of this tournament relate to positions in the Elite 10? A few students are undoubtably going to leave them at the end of the year due to graduation. Are only participants from this tournament (unless they're special like Erina) considered? Who decides? How many can be added? It's not like only the winner has a shot at becoming part of the Elite 10.



Do we know what year the majority of the Elite 10 is in? Erina is the only first year, we know that much right?

This is a first year tournament so it may be the case that only the champion from the first years gets a chance to challenge the elite 10 and take one of their spots. Normally the Elite 10 would be composed of second and third years.


----------



## Space (Jun 5, 2014)

D T said:


> Hey, I think I found the pattern too.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the 1st day is typical Japanese themed food, while on the 2nd day, it's typical Western (or American?) themed food.

Taking a stab at this and say the next theme is pizza.


----------



## Virys (Jun 5, 2014)

Chinese New chapter's out!


----------



## Space (Jun 5, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How can her fellow students in the audience be grossed out? If they can't slaughter a living animal (or even just witnessing it), how can they call themselves chefs?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2014)

Dem yandere vibes


----------



## Kirito (Jun 5, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How can her fellow students in the audience be grossed out? If they can't slaughter a living animal (or even just witnessing it), how can they call themselves chefs?




*Spoiler*: __ 



because chefs usually cook with dead animals.besides this is a first year tournament, most of the audience is bound to be first years. back in their middle school all they were taught were basics. high school is practical and maybe their curriculum hasnt reached slaughtering, quartering, and draining yet

also in silver spoon, the students there mostly live in farms except the MC which explains his non-resistance to slaughtering livestock. except there was also one more student who couldnt take it, and they also own a farm. this means that doesnt mean you see it/do it all the time, you can stomach it because you get jaded

not all med students who graduated med school like the sight of blood, so they concentrate on things like pedia because its the least chance to see it

ive been taught how to behead a chicken under running water and its not a pretty sight. i still gag at that shit even though i feel nothing at the sight of blood


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Dem yandere vibes



It felt nice.


----------



## Jirou (Jun 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Dem yandere vibes


Beautiful.


----------



## Space (Jun 6, 2014)

Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All of these are valid arguments I agree with, but the students at this school are supposed to be the top of the top, not your average cook school student. You would expect them be able to cook a high class dinner even in the wild. Actually, didn't all these students had to capture (living) ingredients and cook them in the hotel trip arc? Forgot what exactly happened there.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 9, 2014)

this

Wow lol. This guy probably has tree perches and high powered binoculars stashed all over the place.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2014)

How does he know stuff like the underwear info


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Dem yandere vibes



<33333

Loving Hisako more and more.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 9, 2014)

That guy certainly is creepy.
Regarding the match, I'm rooting for the curry guy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, i can see their fight go eitherway.
Hayama has a higher chance though, plotwise.
On the other hand, hisako might get the nikumi treatment if she lost. (But that just might be the case because she specifically lost to souma)
And i don't want that.
Better if she lost to souma and gets absorbed in his harem. 

Also, hisako looking smexy here.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2014)

Tosh really upped her character details for this fight.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 9, 2014)

Zenith you appear to like living dangerously.
Hisako seems to be the type to stab you, if you piss her off.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 9, 2014)

No, no, no.
I'll be the one doing the stabbing, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Actually, didn't all these students had to capture (living) ingredients and cook them in the hotel trip arc? Forgot what exactly happened there.



they all only caught fish. the aldini bros were the only ones who caught chicken, and they're exceptional.

as for the chapter, i think hisako loses. the best part of the hamburger, its "core" is the patty. a strongly flavored patty is the best to complement the spices that are used to make the burger and i've tasted turtle meat. turtle meat tastes bland like lamb but has a different texture. hayama is completely in his element here, as the hamburger relies heavily on seasoning. hisako is a medicinal gourmet......lets be honest, a burger was never meant to be healthy in the first place 

well she didnt let the blood dry out so i wonder if there's a way to make turtle meat tasty. im sure there is but i dont know how that translates into burgers.

mcdonalds better take notes imo


----------



## Cromer (Jun 9, 2014)

Kirito said:


> they all only caught fish. the aldini bros were the only ones who caught chicken, and they're exceptional.
> 
> as for the chapter, i think hisako loses. the best part of the hamburger, its "core" is the patty. a strongly flavored patty is the best to complement the spices that are used to make the burger and i've tasted turtle meat. turtle meat tastes bland like lamb but has a different texture. hayama is completely in his element here, as the hamburger relies heavily on seasoning. hisako is a medicinal gourmet......lets be honest, a burger was never meant to be healthy in the first place
> 
> ...



My sister pulled something like that with turtle meat in a stew...it was certainly 'strongly flavored'


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 9, 2014)

Curry dude is making a kebab burger, that is already a win in my books.
Turtle burger just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Ender (Jun 9, 2014)

omg that biker is super creepy


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2014)

Inb4 he gives us the girls' measurements


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2014)

Not really much happened imo


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how the biker guy went from villainous to non-threatening to scary in one chapter.


----------



## OS (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2014)

R.I.P Mr Turtle 

Biker guy is creepy. Hope he loses.


----------



## D T (Jun 9, 2014)

Yo, the pattern is FAST FOOD if any of u are wondering about it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2014)

That soft-shell turtle didn't see it coming ;____;


----------



## Jirou (Jun 10, 2014)

I really like it when Souma gives this kind of look:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The one in the bottom left




pek

And that Mimasaka Subaru sure is _weird._ He gives off a damn scary and mafia-like aura at first but  and then he turned out to be some quite of a stalker there  He's a quite a creeper eh? 

That kebab made me crave for some shawarma though 
This series never failed to amuse me


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> That soft-shell turtle didn't see it coming ;____;



That panel cut me deep. I was like "Michelangelo, NO!!!"


----------



## Cromer (Jun 10, 2014)

Jirou said:


> That kebab made me crave for some shawarma though
> This series never failed to amuse me



You and me both, brother. Had to go downstairs and buy two as soon as I was done reading this chapter. Given that I've been a NEET for two months now I couldn't really afford that but what the heck...


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Inb4 he gives us the girls' measurements



Nakiri Alice please!


----------



## Jirou (Jun 10, 2014)

Cromer said:


> You and me both, brother. Had to go downstairs and buy two as soon as I was done reading this chapter. Given that I've been a NEET for two months now I couldn't really afford that but what the heck...


The way the foods were illustrated


----------



## Space (Jun 10, 2014)

I believe it takes quite some time for the raw kebab meat to cook in this fashion, but I guess they are not making this a cooking manga where cooking time plays is a plot factor (which works for me), unless it's related to a mistake or something like that.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 10, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I believe it takes quite some time for the raw kebab meat to cook in this fashion, but I guess they are not making this a cooking manga where cooking time plays is a plot factor (which works for me), unless it's related to a mistake or something like that.



Actually the outer layer gets cooked rather quickly, while the inner part is still raw.
Unlike a roast where the entire piece needs to be cooked, only the outer layer matters, since you shave the meat slices off.
Though the cooking time depends on the type of meat, thickness of the slices and the amount of heat used, of course.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 10, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I believe it takes quite some time for the raw kebab meat to cook in this fashion, but I guess they are not making this a cooking manga where cooking time plays is a plot factor (which works for me), unless it's related to a mistake or something like that.



if the guy has that kebab machine then it cooks rather quickly. kebabs cook quickly.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 10, 2014)

I find it weird that doner kebab machine with gas instead of woods..


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 10, 2014)

^That's the most common version in my country.
It simply saves space and the places serving it, are usually small family owned businesses.
Well, that and street vendors.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2014)

Just recently started to read and caught up already. I think it?s a pretty good manga but, someone else thinks Tadokoro is more of  the main female than Erina?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Just recently started to read and caught up already. I think it?s a pretty good manga but, someone else thinks Tadokoro is more of  the main female than Erina?



After the first few chapters, that became pretty obvious. She's not in a story position to appear as often as the other main cast members, who go through all these training/knockout events or hang around Polar Star, none of which she participates in.


----------



## Space (Jun 10, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Actually the outer layer gets cooked rather quickly, while the inner part is still raw.
> Unlike a roast where the entire piece needs to be cooked, only the outer layer matters, since you shave the meat slices off.
> Though the cooking time depends on the type of meat, thickness of the slices and the amount of heat used, of course.





Kirito said:


> if the guy has that kebab machine then it cooks rather quickly. kebabs cook quickly.



Ah okay, i learn something every day


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 10, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Just recently started to read and caught up already. I think it?s a pretty good manga but, someone else thinks Tadokoro is more of  the main female than Erina?



I wish she was, but let's not kid ourselves...the author or the artist, I can't remember, said that Erina is the main heroine and he is going to develop her in the future. Even his twitter picture is Erina.

Megumi never stands a chance.


----------



## Rax (Jun 10, 2014)

The turtle


----------



## Space (Jun 11, 2014)

Shokugeki No Souma already has more deaths than One Piece had in the first couple of hundred chapters


----------



## Virys (Jun 11, 2014)

extras


----------



## Kirito (Jun 11, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Shokugeki No Souma already has more deaths than One Piece had in the first couple of hundred chapters





funny but the mountain bandit died in the very first chapter though 



Virys said:


> extras




*Spoiler*: __ 



that's an ultraman parody!


----------



## Virys (Jun 12, 2014)

Chinese New chapter's out!


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Is this manga any good? I hear it's pretty predictable.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I hear it's pretty predictable.



For this sort of manga? Not really.

We've seen the main character lose a few times and just recently, despite what people may say after the fact, there was a lot of debate about who would win the Megumi vs Ryou match.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> For this sort of manga? Not really.
> 
> We've seen the main character lose a few times and just recently, despite what people may say after the fact, there was a lot of debate about who would win the Megumi vs Ryou match.



Hmm okay, well one of my friends said it was getting mundane and predictable so I was just wondering. 

Is it any good though?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Is it any good though?



It's good at what it is trying to do. It has good art and a light-weight story. The author does seem to have some intention to develop his characters.

I think it's good but it really depends on you taste. I could understand if someone didn't like it because there wasn't enough to the series.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It's good at what it is trying to do. It has good art and a light-weight story. The author does seem to have some intention to develop his characters.
> 
> I think it's good but it really depends on you taste. I could understand if someone didn't like it because there wasn't enough to the series.



It's mainly just a cooking manga, right?

What's the main appeal to the story?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> It's mainly just a cooking manga, right?
> 
> What's the main appeal to the story?



Yea, I think the idea behind the story is taking a cooking manga and combining it with a harem manga. That said you don't have a lot of what you would in harem. The main character isn't a wimpy average guy and the girls have objectives that are not just getting the guy. Basically you are left with pretty artwork, some pretty girls (but there are enough guys to balance things out), and fan service appearing as reactions to the food (which can be for both guys and girls).

To me a lot of the appeal is just how aesthetically pleasing the whole thing looks. Like i said it feels very light weight. I'm not entirely engaged in seeing the main characters' goals come true but I am compelled to read the series each week and see a new dish and the characters.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Yea, I think the idea behind the story is taking a cooking manga and combining it with a harem manga. That said you don't have a lot of what you would in harem. The main character isn't a wimpy average guy and the girls have objectives that are not just getting the guy. Basically you are left with pretty artwork, some pretty girls (but there are enough guys to balance things out), and fan service appearing as reactions to the food (which can be for both guys and girls).
> 
> To me a lot of the appeal is just how aesthetically pleasing the whole thing looks. Like i said it feels very light weight. I'm not entirely engaged in seeing the main characters' goals come true but I am compelled to read the series each week and see a new dish and the characters.



Oh, that's not too bad.  I wonder if it's more interesting than Attack on Titan, it seems to be getting a lot of head way. 

Ahhh, alright, I had figured as much. I didn't really see the purpose in the actual premise of food competitions and such.


----------



## Ender (Jun 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think hayami may take her "medicinal cooking" idea and add on to it. There are a lot of spices and herbs used in making curries that have their own medicinal properties plus add very nice flavor to dishes, that'd be something to see


----------



## Jirou (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Is this manga any good? I hear it's pretty predictable.


Read it, then form your own opinion. Just like what Sasuke told me. 
But anyways, it is good, add the fact that it has a very good art. And it's not pretty predictable. No one could actually predict what specific ingredients the characters will use, could they? LOL. Readers even debate who's gonna win in the cooking battles, especially in the current arc. The MC's cool, too.



-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i think hayami may take her "medicinal cooking" idea and add on to it. There are a lot of spices and herbs used in making curries that have their own medicinal properties plus add very nice flavor to dishes, that'd be something to see


Spices that would definitely give the judges some foodgasms.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Ahhh, alright, I had figured as much. I didn't really see the purpose in the actual premise of food competitions and such.


Food competitions can be entertaining! Especially in this manga.
Ex:
 Ch. 212
Ch. 212

I know some people were not interested in this manga at first, but loved it when they read it. So I recommend at least trying it.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 15, 2014)

That's because it's a JJBA parody


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahaha, I was wondering why they were using Stands.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> It's mainly just a cooking manga, right?
> 
> What's the main appeal to the story?



the food and the fact that they keep to their own logic. its iron chef with drama and chicks. not much bullshit around.

you'll appreciate this doubly if you cook daily or cook for a living.


----------



## OS (Jun 15, 2014)

If you are wanting a real simple answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's fun


----------



## Space (Jun 15, 2014)

If you like food, women and competition, then you'll like this manga.


----------



## Jirou (Jun 15, 2014)

FOODGASMS


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 15, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> If you like food, women and competition, then you'll like this manga.


Yep

The good thing about this manga is that there is fanservice for both genders!


----------



## Kirito (Jun 17, 2014)

Kirito said:


> as for the chapter, i think hisako loses......lets be honest, *a burger was never meant to be healthy in the first place *



looks like i was bang on the money


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 17, 2014)

But it's better to be both, tasty and healthy right? But ofc taste is a more significant factor here.


----------



## Virys (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 19, 2014)

Holy shit! Hahahaha


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 19, 2014)

Just saw this.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Just saw this.



Jesus christs, these edits.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Just saw this.




Wtfffffff LOOOOOOOL. Jesus, I'm not sure which image I'm more disturbed by. Heck I'm not even sure what was the edit in the first image... xD


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 19, 2014)

The first image is probably legit.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 19, 2014)

^Oh my gosh. I'm surprised they allowed that.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 19, 2014)

why are those things pixelated?

id understand if it were parts of her ripped clothing but why the pixels

are you telling me this girl only shaves her pubes on the left side?

because that's what this leads me to think


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 19, 2014)

Idk, might have been pixeated by the one who posted the raws or something.


----------



## Space (Jun 19, 2014)

Note to self: don't visit this thread at work -_- Tosh man.... you'll get me fired one day.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 19, 2014)

Just so you know, there's nothing explicit under that pixelation. The guy who did this only wanted to make i look like nipples and such are plain visible, when they are not.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 19, 2014)

Obviously there isn't, the drawing is by Tosh and that's Hisako's reaction page in the new chapter.


----------



## Virys (Jun 20, 2014)

Chinese Chapter 164


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks good, seems that Hisako indeed doesn?t shave down there


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder why Takumi has such a serious face there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2014)

What i assume by the images is either the guy has a similar cooking style or he was trying to mess up with Takumi?s cooking instruments.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I wonder why Takumi has such a serious face there.



The dreadlocks bastard outright said to him by observing the 'Meza Luna' that Takumi's little brother has no talent at all.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2014)

Just once I wish I could try a dish from this verse


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2014)

man that was a brutal takedown by hayami....


----------



## Space (Jun 24, 2014)

Note to self: add pickles to a hamburger (and not ginger)


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2014)

Currybro is no longer Currybro, he actually cemented himself as someone worthy of more than a limited topic. 

Not looking good for Takumi though. The arc villain can't be beat in round 1, can he?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 24, 2014)

i thought pita was spelled pitta. also, hayama's work was more of bread with meat filling instead of being hamburger. 

hishoko will be joining up the harem after erina chooses principles over friendship. next theme will be italian theme. takumi should win because it's his specialty, but it gives more tension when dreadlocks wins and that he reveals he had not been giving 100% in the preliminaries.

i have no idea how this next match will go. im thinking takumi and hayama lose to dreadlocks. guy cant lose when he's being backed by eizan because plot. kurokiba will lose to souma.

dreadlocks cooking style is a 100% data-based one through exploiting the weaknesses of his opponents. souma's cooking style is heavy on adapting to circumstances, no set recipes. yin and yang, perfect for finals match. takumi getting blown out is alright because the rivalry has to continue.

looking at the prelim scores it's been logical up to this point, only souma subverting the odds.

winner-loser
hayama-94 hishoko-92
kurokiba-93 tadokoro-88
souma-93 alice-94

so by the logic, takumi-90 should fall vs dreadlocks-91


----------



## Ender (Jun 24, 2014)

man Hayami had a very good point. Assistant girl's resolve is pretty weak, compared to his. Someone who's happy being second place...


----------



## D T (Jun 24, 2014)

@Kirito, I'm just making predictions like you did. I'd find it more interesting that way tho.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 24, 2014)

takumi being this series vegeta is alright to me though. rivals, but takumi clearly being a step lower. goku was vegetas benchmark, and if takumi makes souma his goal the rivalry would last a longer time than if they settled it now.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 24, 2014)

Loltakumi.
At one point he looks like he is soma's bitch, then on the next, he looks like he is gonna go ham.
Things are looking grim for him though.
Souma just raised a "you lose" flag, and no way dreadlocks guy would lose after so much build up hype.


----------



## Firo (Jun 24, 2014)

He stomped and then belittled her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2014)

So Hayama curbstomped Hisako and  dreadlocks just made Takumi mad.

As many expect probably Takumi will lose, and then Souma will end up defeating the guy.


----------



## Space (Jun 24, 2014)

The dreadlocks guy is so detailed about everything that it makes me think his specialty is desserts. But the weird thing is, I don't recall desserts taking the spotlight yet? So I'm not sure anymore...


----------



## Shozan (Jun 24, 2014)

the fucker took a spit on the Medialuna!!!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 24, 2014)

I think Takumi might win. Souma avenging him makes no sense. The whole dispute concerns Takumi's brother, Souma has no involvement in that. 

I think Kurokiba will face off against Souma, Souma beat Alice and Kurokiba beat Megumi this is just makes too much sense as a match up. The last round should by Akira versus Souma as that is how this tournament started. As much as Dreadlocks is getting built up I don't think he has a big role in the arc. The build up just makes him more interesting than a blank character and Takumi needs to do something seeing as he can't possibly make it to the final round yet he has to remain an important character.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 24, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Note to self: add pickles to a hamburger (and not ginger)



But I always take the pickles out of a burger! 

Good chapter. Hasayama reveals his true potential. Very scary but epic.


----------



## Space (Jun 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> But I always take the pickles out of a burger!
> 
> Good chapter. Hasayama reveals his true potential. Very scary but epic.



What?! You hamburderer!


----------



## Virys (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2014)

Chapter is out. Didn't expect the fight to turn this serious.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

That dude turned out to be more interestingly even more creepy. 

When I saw that glove near his leg I thought of something else. 
It's awesome that it turned into a full out Shokugeki. The theme is desserts now. Anyone figure out what the theme for this election is?


----------



## Space (Jul 1, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> The dreadlocks guy is so detailed about everything that it makes me think his specialty is desserts. But the weird thing is, I don't recall desserts taking the spotlight yet? So I'm not sure anymore...



Guess I was right on the money... Takumi is gonna get raped like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, now Takumi has to beat him.
Soma avenging him and even returning the Mezza luna to the brothers, would just make their rivalry pretty sad.
He has to restore his brothers honor himself and cement himself as a worthy opponent for Soma.
Otherwise, his roll will simply be as comedy relief and as an eternal buttmonkey.

So I'm really hoping for Takumi to serve that creeper his just desserts!



Kevintju said:


> Guess I was right on the money




How were you right?
They said he had no specialty in this very chapter.
His stalking obsession makes him a copycat and a jack of all trades type.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2014)

Kirito said:


> dreadlocks cooking style is a 100% data-based one through exploiting the weaknesses of his opponents.



called it.

still think takumi will get beaten. souma's shokugeki goal with subaru is to return all the instruments he took and gtfo of the academy im thinking.

oh and subaru having no specialty is correct. he takes tips from the 8th seat. being a stickler for detail, he must remember everything the guy taught him. takumi is essentially fighting against the 8th seat now.

dont think he's a copy specialist. its kind of useless to copy your opponent in cooking. but if you say, copy the 8th seat eizan, then that is formidable.

that would also mean if souma beats subaru he's 8th seat level.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 1, 2014)

Shit gone real.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2014)

It would be extremely devastating for Takumi to lose here. I don't even know how his character could recover from that.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 1, 2014)

Takumi destined to lose. So for the next upcoming match of Soma and the Subaru, Subaru going to say something bad about Megumi, such as "don't you feel bad that you actually need to drag a baggage with you every single day?"


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It would be extremely devastating for Takumi to lose here. I don't even know how his character could recover from that.



people will just tell him he lost because his head wasnt in the game. or maybe souma takes him in into polar star and makes him undergo rehab. i dont know.

takumi losing opens new doors for character development instead of the usual linear powerup shit.



Rokudaime said:


> Takumi destined to lose. So for the next upcoming match of Soma and the Subaru, Subaru going to say something bad about Megumi, such as "don't you feel bad that you actually need to drag a baggage with you every single day?"



or he'd bust out a yo mama joke that pisses souma off since he knows jack about his mom.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 1, 2014)

Do we ever see a pissed Souma? I don't exactly remember to see one.

It would be hilarious if Subaru actually lost in the fight thus making it unpredictable.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 1, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Guess I was right on the money... Takumi is gonna get raped like there's no tomorrow.


It'll be even worse if its a mousse cake


----------



## Space (Jul 1, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> How were you right?
> They said he had no specialty in this very chapter.
> His stalking obsession makes him a copycat and a jack of all trades type.



Yeah, that's what the chapter wants to make you believe. His actual specialty is desserts, which fits his obsessive and detailed character perfectly. Some desserts require an extremely detailed preparation which has to be accurate down to the tenth of a degree and cooking times down to the second. They say he doesn't have a specialty because he never had to show it.

I might have jumped ahead of myself in claiming I'm correct, but I dare to bet my reputation on this: Subaru is an expert in preparing desserts.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2014)

i dont remember it well but in yakitate japan there was this person that made desserts so well. he was very precise in his baking times and his breads were works of art. i also recall a chef who specialized in designing sugar statues or something.

making cakes takes a great amount of attention to detail.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 1, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Do we ever see a pissed Souma? I don't exactly remember to see one.
> 
> It would be hilarious if Subaru actually lost in the fight thus making it unpredictable.



Didn't he punch the wall after 'losing' to the French Chef Alumi guy?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 1, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Didn't he punch the wall after 'losing' to the French Chef Alumi guy?



That was more frustration at his inadequacy than outright anger.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 1, 2014)

I didn't really get the part about the black dude sucking and not having an speciality.

Is he well rounded in every type of cuisine or what?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 1, 2014)

Kirito said:


> or he'd bust out a yo mama joke that pisses souma off since he knows jack about his mom.



I could actually see that happening 

The author sure knows how to keep things interesting


----------



## Cromer (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll just point out that Souma doesn't have a go-to 'specialty' either.


----------



## Ender (Jul 1, 2014)

so this guy has no originality or creativity...he's useless as a cook  no i think he's gonna just copy takumi


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

Cromer said:


> I'll just point out that Souma doesn't have a go-to 'specialty' either.



Souma definitely has a style. He goes for common Japanese dishes. 


Even after this chapter people think Takumi will lose? This is a chance for his character to be propped up. Megumi has had opportunities this arc for us to take her more seriously. This is Takumi's turn to show us that the main cast is capable.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh just fuck you Mimasuka!


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoiler for chapter 77


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 2, 2014)

awesome    .


----------



## Kazu (Jul 2, 2014)

I feel like that's a reference to something


----------



## Kirito (Jul 9, 2014)

well shit. now i dunno who will win. 

Hashwald knew about this. for some reason

still wont be surprised if takumi turns out to be a girl

in fact i hope he is


----------



## Ender (Jul 9, 2014)

it'd be awkward if he was a girl and his younger brother called him ni-chan.....>__>....and also, takumi is gonna win. this is his moment to shine and surpass his limits as a chef, much like souma and the egg fiasco during that hell week training.


----------



## Space (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn I was wrong about Subaru... creepy guy is creepy.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 9, 2014)

Definitely confirmed as a copy cat type, now.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 9, 2014)

King of Stalker? o_O


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 9, 2014)

Chapter 78 Spoiler

There isn't enough lols in the world


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

Tosh is really having fun with this.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 10, 2014)

Kirito said:


> still wont be surprised if takumi turns out to be a girl
> 
> in fact i hope he is



I know it's a joke but I think 20 or 21 makes it clear what the gender is.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 10, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> Chapter 78 Spoiler
> 
> There isn't enough lols in the world


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2014)

read this a good while ago till chapter 30 or so and then for whatever reason forgot about it. now literally *hungry* to take it up again, and since artwork and scans are so very decent opted for honeyview over onlinereader. So, went to look how to find chaps, and turns out ch1-8 as well as 12,13 aren't on the Casanova IRC. anybody per chance know where to find these?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2014)

haegar said:


> read this a good while ago till chapter 30 or so and then for whatever reason forgot about it. now literally *hungry* to take it up again, and since artwork and scans are so very decent opted for honeyview over onlinereader. So, went to look how to find chaps, and turns out ch1-8 as well as 12,13 aren't on the Casanova IRC. anybody per chance know where to find these?



Easy Going Scans
Easy Going Scans
Easy Going Scans
Easy Going Scans


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2014)

yes, I DO know how to use online readers, and I am aware casanova has their own one. That was however not my question. though i thank you for your efforts  XD


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not sure I follow  sounds like what you asked for....anyways, I use Batoto


----------



## Shozan (Jul 10, 2014)

the nicca has mad skill even by doing that shitty stuff. He possess knowledge in every area of cooking and the skills to up the game in his rival area.


----------



## haegar (Jul 10, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> I'm not sure I follow  sounds like what you asked for....anyways, I use Batoto




ah well, back in the day before online readers scans came in zips and rars and such. even today 'tis still happening if you just venture to the source as it were, but as I said a few of them were missing from the list ...

nevermind though, being hungry as I was I went and clicked and clicked and saved and zipped 10 chaps myself and now im reading tasty stuff in double page view finally so problem solved


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the arc is getting a bit dull now. It's way too focused on the cooking atm.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2014)

OS said:


> I think the arc is getting a bit dull now. It's way too focused on the cooking atm.



Needs more ping pong action?


----------



## Shozan (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Needs more ping pong action?



I think he means more Aldini ass-shots. Can't say I concur, tho'.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 11, 2014)

OS said:


> I think the arc is getting a bit dull now. It's way too focused on the cooking atm.



Cooking manga. Too focused on the cooking.


----------



## Space (Jul 11, 2014)

Hate it when they actual cook in a cooking manga too. It's like when they battle in a battle manga. Does Tosh even know what he's doing dammit


----------



## Akatora (Jul 12, 2014)

Started reading the series yesterday, quite interesting.
It kinda resembles a sports manga imo.(in it's structure)
at chapter 15 so a lot yet to read, so here's a few questions.

Does the series change significantly later on?(changed genre or the like)
Any arcs/set of chapters not focusing on food?


From what i've seen so far it's been interesting, however i am a little concerned that if the series don't make a variation from food focus every chapter I'll end up losing interest.
I am somewhat missing "Neutral" food tasters, as his first teacher said you either get an E or an A... THat's somewhat disappointing since normally there'd be more variation to what people like... been fun to see the reactions to bad and great food, but would from time to time like to see the judges disagree more(Having been picky with food my whole life, it seem impossible everyone would think the same of these foods)
for instance how they talk about the tender meat, I'll agree it taste great, but personally prefer I atleast have to chew my food till I get old ^^'


well guess there's plenty of chapters yet for me to read to find a potential favorite character, so far Souma seem pretty good though at times perhaps a bit overconfident


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 12, 2014)

Akatora said:


> Does the series change significantly later on?(changed genre or the like)
> Any arcs/set of chapters not focusing on food?



Not really.

I think we are into our first significant arc, more than couple of chapters, and it is all food. I could see some longer character mini arcs in the future though.




> From what i've seen so far it's been interesting, however i am a little concerned that if the series don't make a variation from food focus every chapter I'll end up losing interest.



This actually makes me wonder how this series reads as a whole rather than week by week. The characters are likable enough that it carries some of the weight away from the interest being only food.



> Having been picky with food my whole life, it seem impossible everyone would think the same of these foods



These are food critics though. It's kind of like how an art critic may have a particular favorite style but he should still be expected to have a keen enough eye to see the work put into a piece.


----------



## haegar (Jul 12, 2014)

I just re-read it from ch1-76 recently. still tasty


----------



## Fran (Jul 14, 2014)

i hope they don't lose focus on the food, it's the only reason i'm reading this


----------



## haegar (Jul 14, 2014)

Fran said:


> i hope they don't lose focus on the food, it's the only reason i'm reading this



nikumi would say you must read it for the meat, too


----------



## Sarun (Jul 14, 2014)

Meat is food


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 15, 2014)

That art, damn. Tosh is really great.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 15, 2014)

sarun uchiha said:


> Meat is food



Or is it?


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2014)

Here it is

 enjoy peeps


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 15, 2014)

Like a Boss


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 15, 2014)

Great Chapter. 

Some spoilers from the next chapter are out too...

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 79 Spoiler_ 





It doesn't look good


----------



## Space (Jul 15, 2014)

Semi-spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since Subaru already won 99 Shokugekis, I'm sure this not the first time the opponent will try to do something different to try and enhance the original recipe last minute. He has seen through it all and even anticipated the olive oil. Since that's actually a lucky charm, Subaru will most definitely have known that as well and already included that in his recipe as a secret.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2014)

It never fails to surprise me that a hentai guy wrote this .


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> It never fails to surprise me that a hentai guy wrote this .



Tsukuda Yuuto is the writer, it's a two person team. He's the one who drew the reaction shots this chapter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh. My Bad.

The lack of Alice is killing me guys .


----------



## Shozan (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yes, that's actually great. It makes black mofo a serious treat now.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2014)

well shit. another souma shokugeki headed our way


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 16, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Oh. My Bad.
> 
> The lack of Alice is killing me guys .



Same here. My SnS waifu needs more screen time.


----------



## haegar (Jul 17, 2014)

I just want a5 grade nikumi 

she's the real deal, all dem other girls are just appetizers


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Oh. My Bad.
> 
> The lack of Alice is killing me guys .



Yeah, she needs more time


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 20, 2014)

Link removed

Chapter is out


----------



## Rax (Jul 20, 2014)

Ima rage silently...


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 20, 2014)

Nooooooooo!!!! Why?!


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2014)

Loool that troll


----------



## Cromer (Jul 21, 2014)

That last page looks straight like a page out of Hirano Kouta's daydreams


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2014)

im glad italian lost, manga was getting too predictable


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2014)

Takumi got destroyed

I predict the next match ups to be 

Soma vs. Copycat creeper 
Alice Assistant/Dark Soma vs. Curry guy


----------



## Space (Jul 21, 2014)

Makes you wonder if Subaru also stalked the other contestants  to get an edge... or would he just forfeit the next match because he didn't?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

More importantly, how would he have enough time to stalk EVERYONE? 

At least this will make it all the more satisfying when he gets destroyed.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 21, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> im glad italian lost, manga was getting too predictable



Takumi loosing was the predictable outcome.
Him winning would be unexpected and was the reason I wanted him to win most of all.

The new guy antagonist beating the mains rival and having the mc avenge him,  is typical for these types of stories.
Plus Takumi is officially the Yamcha of this series.
Though Yamcha has a better record than him.


----------



## Space (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wrong about Subaru in that he was a dessert expert, but the way he handles cooking and preparation (like a maiden) does in a way reflect the skills I thought he would possess. He's actually even better than I anticipated. His skills to understand and improve an existing dish is not to be taken lightly either. One of the few ways to defeat him is to make a pretty much perfect dish, so that any modifications will result in imbalance and ruin the dish.

As for whether this was predictable or not... the author did a very good job in making it look like Takumi would win, but there's no way the author would spend so much hype and so many panels on an antagonist that would be defeated by a supporting character, a character that did not even had hype to begin with.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2014)

I think most of us knew thsi would happen. I mean, the guy above this stalking creep has been trying to pick a fight with/test Souma since that time when he refused to work for him and he made it so Mimakasa would be in the tourney just for this, it would have been not logic if Takumi won against someone whose objective?s been Souma all along in a not friendly way like Takumi.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 21, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> One of the few ways to defeat him is to make a pretty much perfect dish, so that any modifications will result in imbalance and ruin the dish.
> .


 

Curry guy should be a good counter to him.
Spices as a speciality offer such a broad range of dishes, that should make it almost impossible to predict.

Imo chefs that have an absurd amount of possible dishes, should hurt his chances at accurately predicting them.
Therefore lessening the effect of his mind games.


----------



## Space (Jul 21, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Curry guy should be a good counter to him.
> Spices as a speciality offer such a broad range of dishes, that should make it almost impossible to predict.
> 
> Imo chefs that have an absurd amount of possible dishes, should hurt his chances at accurately predicting them.
> Therefore lessening the effect of his mind games.



Good point, spices expertise is pretty much impossible to copy, unless the creep also manages to steal the exact recipe and spice melange ratios. I guess experience with using spices is also very important.

------

Just a random thought, Subaru is on the verge of getting 100 Shokugeki wins... do you think there might be a(n ancient) rule that says that those with 100 wins will automatically be part of the Elite 10 Council? Creepy dude must have some sort agenda/goal with winning Shokugekis I think... It would definitely give a spin to the current tournament.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 21, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> im glad italian lost, manga was getting too predictable



This manga was not too predictable. Most matches only have two possible outcomes, there are obviously going to be some people that are going to guess correctly.

Just look at this match, some people are saying this was the expected outcome and is very tropish yet if the opposite had occurred we would be having the same reaction.




Kevintju said:


> Good point, spices expertise is pretty much impossible to copy, unless the creep also manages to steal the exact recipe and spice melange ratios. I guess experience with using spices is also very important.



Takumi got screwed over in this match because the ingredients are perfectly measured out for desserts. I doubt anyone would bring only the exact amount of each spice to cook with. His element of surprise is also gone now. Whoever he is up against next should be intelligent enough to realize that they should bring extra ingredients to avoid his copying.

If he faces off against Souma next, which is what we should expect, then I imagine Souma will choose to play his game and out do him with the same dish. Otherwise avoiding his mimicking for the next round should be possible.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2014)

if takumi gives souma warnings about subaru (which he will) then i know what souma is going to do in his match against him.

btfo subaru by bringing random shit to the shokugeki and not practicing. souma is the king of impromptu.

 at people in the batoto comments section. everyone salty


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2014)

Subaru is final boss of this tourney.

And of the current students we've seen cooking, I'd only guarantee Erina to bruteforce her way past Subaru. Hayama is as reliant on his tongue as anything, and his impressive technical skill is still just not as hyped as Subaru's. 

Alice? Lolno

Seafood rapist wod actually not be psyched out, but he's too specialized as well. And while he might seem like the kind of guy who can adapt a dish on the fly (witness his match with Megumi), that was still an example of pre-planning - which is Subaru's advantage. 


Erina though? Perfect dish, bitch. You can't improve perfection


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 22, 2014)

Erina is overrated, imo.
Her tongue is godly, which makes her the perfect critic.
But that doesn't mean her skill level is high enough to please her own tongue.

She is definitely up there. Though, the elite ten probably outclass her.


----------



## Ender (Jul 23, 2014)

^like i've said before, she's only seat 10 on the counsel. I'm sure those above her can outcook her , especially seats 1-5.


----------



## Virys (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Virys (Jul 24, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

Souma must have said something pretty bold/shocking. Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Space (Jul 24, 2014)

Aaaahh this chapter looks so interesting to read - can't wait!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Souma must have said something pretty bold/shocking. Can't wait for the translation.



Based on my crappy chinese understanding:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The stalker challenges Soma for his whole kitchen knives, in return, he will give the Takumi's knife if he lost. Soma refused the challenge. He wants the stalkers's whole 100 knives if he won and return it to every single owner The stalker refused because he thinks it is kinda unfair bet (10 knives Vs 100 knives). Soma says it is fair because if he lost the match, he will quit as chef and will never step a foot in the kitchen forever. For a moment, the stalker kinda worried because he cannot figure out Soma's thought. As for the next theme, it is western food, and Soma openly told the stalker that he is going to make the same western food that both of them ate just now.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Based on my crappy chinese understanding:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. And holy shit, what a bold move


----------



## Space (Jul 24, 2014)

Heh Souma is boss as usual. Can't wait for the next few chapters. This manga is quickly becoming one of my all time favorites


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 24, 2014)

I knew he would bet his career as a cook against all the knives he took.


----------



## haegar (Jul 24, 2014)

balls the size of t-bone steaks 


*Spoiler*: __ 



not sure if I like though, with these odds its kinda a given he gonna win cause otherwise, where does our story go? well, come to think of it that he wins against a guy painted this ugly is a given anyways, so might as well have high stakes


----------



## Kirito (Jul 24, 2014)

in the completely opposite direction.....interesting.


----------



## Detective (Jul 24, 2014)

haegar said:


> balls the size of t-bone steaks



This makes no sense shape size, but I understand what you mean.


----------



## haegar (Jul 24, 2014)

on second thought not the best annalogy but at least I tried come up with something food related. what is a cook to do with steel?


----------



## Space (Jul 24, 2014)

Most cooking instruments are made of steel, does that count?


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Welp that's pretty much a win flag for Souma is it not?


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 25, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> Based on my crappy chinese understanding:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess that confirms Soma will win. Though if the author had him lose that would be huge twist.


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapter 80 is out.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 29, 2014)

Most interesting thing this chapter was the dish Souma chose.

Too typical for the main character to fix what the villain has done.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 29, 2014)

Saw this on Batoto and it captures my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2014)

Since there is no conceivable way for Souma to actually stop being a cook, the tension for his match is even lower than it already was


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 29, 2014)

perfect      .


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 29, 2014)

Titanium balls don't do this kid justice.


----------



## Ender (Jul 29, 2014)

adamantium then?  

and yea, the tension is gone, but i'm still looking forward to seeing what he makes  even though he's pointed it out. you know, I bet the guy will stalk souma anyways and just see him lounging around, no cooking or prepping anything. since souma already told him what dish he's making, but not how he's made it, it cuts down on the info he has.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonder what Souma has planned, but if he loses I will legit be surprised.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 29, 2014)

I forgot what happens when you win the autumn elections. Can someone tell me what the reward is?


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope he loses and takes up boxing, would be a neat twist


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 29, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I hope he loses and takes up boxing, would be a neat twist



hajime no souma. I like it.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 29, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> I forgot what happens when you win the autumn elections. Can someone tell me what the reward is?



I thought it was for a chance to become a part of the Elite 10? Also, it lets the cooks showcase their culinary skills to potential investors and scouts/judges who are looking for the stand outs in the election.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you get a chance to challenge one of the elite 10 to take their seat.




YoungChief said:


> I hope he loses and takes up boxing, would be a neat twist



You mean ping pong?


----------



## Ender (Jul 29, 2014)

nah. it'll be tennis if anything. with that hand-eye coordination.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 30, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I thought it was for a chance to become a part of the Elite 10? Also, it lets the cooks showcase their culinary skills to potential investors and scouts/judges who are looking for the stand outs in the election.



ahh then we'll be getting souma vs eizan soon after the elections I guess. yukihira souma 9th Seat of the Elite Ten Council. I already like it.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2014)

it would be a rather neat twist if souma loses and quits cooking
would enforce the whole "cook for love" that his dad told him


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2014)

but he can't be a cook if he loses.


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2014)

Opps my wrong


----------



## Kirito (Jul 30, 2014)

OS said:


> but he can't be a cook if he loses.



all he said was he wasn't gonna cook as a job. that's how i interpreted it anyway


----------



## Virys (Jul 31, 2014)

Chinese chapter is out on mangacow


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Virys said:


> Chinese chapter is out on mangacow



When did Megumi get a sex change?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2014)

that person has to be part of the elite 10.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2014)

Well someone needs to write gourmet magazines and shit like that


----------



## Space (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link Kirito. You made a fair point, but I wouldn't fret so much about it since this is fiction after all and not everything needs to make sense, at least not at this level.

I'm not excited at all for Souma vs Subaru match. Don't see Subaru having any chance at winning at all. The trope where the MC puts their profession/dream/life at stake is kinda meh imo, especially in this case.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 5, 2014)

The new guy must be the Elite Ten No.1

No.2: How was your survey on that guy?
No.1 **comb his hair up**: Soma huh? This guy is a major disappointment considered that he is the son of the legendary ASURA.
No.2: Oh I see.....So, can he win against that Stalker?
No.1: He will win but no in the way I envisioned it because he is so weak.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 5, 2014)

Male member of the Souma harem finally shows up, eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2014)

That student reporter can't be a spy (intentionally or unknowingly) right? I mean it would be too obvious of a setup...


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 5, 2014)

Male joins the harem hahaha.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well someone needs to write gourmet magazines and shit like that



Food journalism is a thing so it's hardly farfetched so I don't understand people's confusion.


----------



## Virys (Aug 9, 2014)

summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokugeki no Soma 82 "Start Line"
First we see Souma and Megumi in class, their classmates are gossiping about Souma's match, Megumi wonders if Souma is ok, and all Souma has in his mind is beef stew, so much that he doesn't even notice when class ends until Megumi talks to him during the break.

Mitsuru is waiting for Souma outside with a lunch, some girls nearby start with BL fantasies until Souma tells Mitsuru he can't eat that.

Souma then tells Mitsuru he'll use the afternoon to make some tests, Mitsuru then remembers that, after stalking Souma, he knows that Souma's next class was cancelled.

Mitsuru really wants to cover that and after Souma tells him he wanted to buy some herbs Mitsuru dashes for them.

We then have a small scene of Megumi telling Souma she can't help him cause she has classes but that he has all her support.

We then have a small fact on how Tootsuki's kitchens are usable for the students in hours where there are no classes on them.

Souma starts talking with Mitsuru about Beef Stew's characteristics and most of the rest of the chapter is spent on Souma preparing the stew and Mitsuru tasting it (not before taking pictures of it)

Souma tells Mitsuru this stew was the first dish his dad accepted to put in their restaurants menu.

Mitsuru then tells Souma the dish has so good his win is assured to which Souma answers that that is the same dish he gave Mimasaka.

We then get the background on how it took all of Souma's effort during his 2nd year of middle school to make this dish and that he showed it to Mimasaka because he wanted them to be on equal terms, to have the same starting point so that their battle of creativity can start from there.

Mitsuru is in awe for this and takes note of Souma's nice phrases.


----------



## Virys (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter Chapter 49


----------



## Ender (Aug 10, 2014)

i think souma is gonna mind fuck this guy


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 11, 2014)

Notice me Senpai!

Oh god, a weird addition ot the harem indeed. 

Yeah, Souma is going to destroy that guy with his beef stew.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2014)

i hope this girly dude is actually a girl

please

i dont want to change allegiances

pleasseeeee


----------



## Ender (Aug 11, 2014)

also, most of sharingan-dude's advantage in this match is gone. the only reason he was able to beat the italian guy was cause of the shock factor of his style. I don't think he expected to be copied so well and it messed with his head. Here, Souma knows his method and has neutralized it already lol there's no shock to it and even if there was, Souma has shown he can handle it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 11, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> also, most of sharingan-dude's advantage in this match is gone. the only reason he was able to beat the italian guy was cause of the shock factor of his style. I don't think he expected to be copied so well and it messed with his head. Here, Souma knows his method and has neutralized it already lol there's no shock to it and even if there was, Souma has shown he can handle it.



You sure? the sharingan dude will bust out Susanoo that wear chef's hat and beat Soma.


----------



## Space (Aug 11, 2014)

Would it be way too obvious this reporting kid is in cahoots with sharingan-dude?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 11, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Would it be way too obvious this reporting kid is in cahoots with sharingan-dude?



would not put it past him. after all his modus got exposed in the aldini match, he needs another way to spy on him.

im thinking this pathetic girly boy also got defeated by mimasaka so he pleaded to him to get back his knife and mimasaka said sure, but go spy on souma for me first


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 11, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Would it be way too obvious this reporting kid is in cahoots with sharingan-dude?



It would be so obvious that it becomes unexpected.

He's a weird character, hopefully there is more to him.


----------



## Ender (Aug 12, 2014)

The boy/girl seems to value his camera more than anything...even a cooking utensil...


----------



## Space (Aug 12, 2014)

Kirito said:


> would not put it past him. after all his modus got exposed in the aldini match, he needs another way to spy on him.
> 
> im thinking this pathetic girly boy also got defeated by mimasaka so he pleaded to him to get back his knife and mimasaka said sure, but go spy on souma for me first



That would be interesting, since that means he could decide to put his faith in Souma instead. But would that not mean he would get back his stuff back regardless of who wins? Or is the fact of what's being wagered by Sharingan dude not made public?



Stilzkin said:


> It would be so obvious that it becomes unexpected.
> 
> He's a weird character, hopefully there is more to him.



Yeah, but even Souma was immediately suspicious of him. If he does turn out to be the spy, I think Souma could exploit this spying and turn the match to an even match. Souma would do soooo many experiments in the coming week with sooooo many types of ingredients and techniques, that he would only decide what and how to make the dish when the match is ongoing.

He would have tons of ingredients with him to have the flexibility of what and how to cook and also just to mess with Sharingan dude. He could even slice and prepare ingredients but not use them in the end for the final dish.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2014)

I think the cam guy is a spy. And lol @ "Sharingan-dude" .


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> That would be interesting, since that means he could decide to put his faith in Souma instead. But would that not mean he would get back his stuff back regardless of who wins? Or is the fact of what's being wagered by Sharingan dude not made public?



yeah. guy is hedging his bets. sure he'd lose the trust of who wins but he gets his knives back regardless.


----------



## Virys (Aug 20, 2014)

Summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokugeki no Soma 83: The Chaser and the Chased
First we get a scene with Subaru's image training, let's just say this is an answer for the people who thought the manga might change of protagonist if Souma loses XD

Then we return to Souma and Mitsuru, soma says that he can basically go three ways:
1) Making the beef's flavor better
2) Changing the demi-glace sauce
3) Making the stock better
Souma personally prefers the first, and keeps making test dishes...And as usual, none of them convince him, and he starts thinking that this match is unlike the vs Ikumi or the vs Alice matches because he's not trying to best his opponent thinking on their specialty, he's almost "playing a game of tag against himself"

Mitsuru ends up really full since he finished all the dishes, so Souma decides to go look for someone with a nice palate

We jump to the Nakiri residence just to see Erina engrossed on a shoujo manga, after she finishes reading the volume she notices she doesn't have the next one and calls Hisako...Just to then remember she "went on a journey" after losing against Akira.
Erina then thinks on how Hisako was always there for her and just then hears the doorbell, she rushes, thinking it's Hisako, and welcomes her guest with a huge smile...Only to find Souma and Mitsuru and getting her picture taken XDDDD

Souma wants Erina to taste his dish, and after some funny interactions he actually gets her to do so.

Souma starts describing the process of his dish before Erina tastes it, only to be interrupted by her completing what he was saying, Mitsuru is impressed at how serious the atmosphere turns and how she's seemingly judging everything regarding the dish.

Mitsuru asks Erina something like "Don't you think it's great too?" to which Erina says it's no good, that it could be good enough for a common restaurant but not for a gourmet festival and then tells Souma he doesn't undertand the theme at all.

We then see Satoshi (or a Satoshi look alike) thanking Senzaemon for being the head judge and telling him that he will be the head judge for the final.
Senzaemon then asks what about the judges for the semi-final, to which Satoshi answers that they've been contacting them since a few months ago.

We then see Doujima Gin reading the Tootsuki Sports in his tablet and commenting on Souma's flashiness, he then is called to confirm his participation as a judge for the semi-finals, which he does.

And the chapter ends.


----------



## Space (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks, new chapter looks interesting as far as a cooking manga can go.


----------



## Virys (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Kirito (Aug 21, 2014)

now maybe people will remember erina is the manga's heroine


----------



## Virys (Aug 22, 2014)

Chinese The Gamer Ch.51


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 23, 2014)

83 in English is out at Casanova scans!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Good chapter. LOL at Erina reading the manga. We touch on the theme slightly and dat Doujima Gin entrance.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Subaru saying "It wasn't much"


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 23, 2014)

This chapter had some SomaXErina. :ignoramus

Fun chapter.

Soma's dad is busy, but what if he becomes a judge?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Erina actually being relevant again, who would have thought. And she seems to give Souma the hint he needs (which Subaru will probably realize as well by himself, PLOT TWIST)


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 23, 2014)

Doujima Gin is an endorser of Apple products. 

It seems Erina is also clueless about the social stuff in life since Hirako covers most of it for her. I really wonder what the theme is.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Erina is so sheltered and pure that handholding is shameless to her


----------



## Space (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Erina is so sheltered and pure that handholding is shameless to her



...and that after knowing each other for only a few months! I laughed at that part as well, who would have thought she is so pure and innocent.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2014)

I've just caught up with this manga, and damn this is awesome. I would never suspected that a cooking manga could be this exciting.

I'm happy that I've started reading it now tho. I have feeling that Autumn election would get really tedious for me if I had to read it on week by week basis.

On current chapter:

Erina's back! And right off the bat we get to see a new side to her. And an cute one too. I got to hand it to Soma - going straight to Erina was incredibly ballsy move, even if she's the best person for it.

So Soma still doesn't understand point of the theme, huh? He'll obviously figure it out by the time of the match but it's nice to see him struggling for once - and it's good to see that Erina is still far above him in cooking.

Looking forward to next chapter. I wonder if Erina will actually approve of any of the dishes Soma will give her.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 23, 2014)

Couldn't stop laughing after the hand-holding comment :rofl


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2014)

taken from another forum,


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2014)

Holding hands??? How Lewd!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2014)

erina and this girl should meet to discuss how shameless people are nowadays


----------



## Patrick (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a feeling that this was going to be a lackluster shokugeki. Souma really didn't know what he was doing. This hint is a step in the right direction.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2014)

auem said:


> taken from another forum,



:rofl

If that was the price, Soma would come with the samples every day.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 24, 2014)

auem said:


> taken from another forum,



 Haha I knew someone was gonna fun some editing fun with image.


----------



## Ender (Aug 24, 2014)

oh man  this round is getting epic  honestly don't care for the other match tbh. I want to see this one.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2014)

what would be really hilarious is if next match, erina is firmly in souma's camp.

"don't misunderstand, im not here because im cheering for him. i'm just here to see the match, that's all." 

i hope after this she visits polar star frequently using the shoujo manga as an excuse since hinako is gone and alice is also in souma's camp and there's no one else she's close to but alice and souma somewhat. it would also make the members of souma's harem feel threatened now that the top contender for the soumabowl has arrived.

im betting the one with the shoujo manga in the dorm is tadokoro. uh oh.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2014)

yessss, we need more character development no matter how little.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 24, 2014)

Erina becomes relevant again


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 24, 2014)

It actually seems a little unfair that Soma is getting help from a top critic while Mimasaka is working on it alone.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2014)

Kirito said:


> im betting the one with the shoujo manga in the dorm is tadokoro. uh oh.



Do you want Megumi to wet her pants? Because that's what likely to happen if she has to talk with Erina.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It actually seems a little unfair that Soma is getting help from a top critic while Mimasaka is working on it alone.



That's only because mimasaka prefers it that way, I doubt he has some friend some where who helps him stalk. Unless


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2014)

I've pretty much been assuming that the reporter is a spy.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It actually seems a little unfair that Soma is getting help from a top critic while Mimasaka is working on it alone.



this actaully opens up a lot of doors for souma. she's his link to high society (im expecting a ballroom chapter to happen soon), his other main love interest, his gateway to unlocking new cooking skills in order to satisfy god's palate, and i see him advancing through the series with her as his "crutch" (since she's gonna appear at polar star frequently from now on). charaacter development happens when souma will finally refuse her help while erina realizes he's who she loves. or something along those lines

oh and souma's her link to finding out who jouichirou really is.



The_Evil said:


> Do you want Megumi to wet her pants? Because that's what likely to happen if she has to talk with Erina.



yeah i'd like her to wet her pants, are you daft? in fact, i'd like both of them to wet their pants while talking/thinking about souma. whatever method is up to them. if nikumi joins in, all the more.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 24, 2014)

I guarantee Souma's gonna struggle to have a conversation with this anti social chick.

So long as its cooking related, the moment it ends it'll get awkward like that car ride and the time where she's trying to get under souma's skin then he laughs at how awkward she is.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Aug 28, 2014)

Saw two sns doujins today.
Dat moment when other doujin artists draw another doujin artists works


----------



## Virys (Aug 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 84 Hidden Assignment
The color pages are Ushiwakamaru vs Benkei themed, this relation was so obvious I wonder why none of us noticed it when the Takumi match, that would've made the outcome quite obvious XD

Anyway, the story begins with Gin calling Donato, Hitoshi, and Kojirou to give them news on Souma's shokugeki, unfortunately, none of them are judges this time, but it's revealed Hinako and Fuyumi are going to be judges for it though.

We then go back to where we were, Mitsuru questions Erina's judgment of Souma's stew, Erina was about to make one of her famous comparisons, but she notices that would be saying too much and makes them leave, not before making it clear to Souma that her payment must be for him to lend her the next volume of her manga XD

Mitsuru starts panicking out thinking that the visit didn't give them any positive results, but Souma kinda feels Erina's words have a deeper meaning.

We proceed to the next day and see a brief glimpse of Megumi worried about Souma coming late 2 consecutive days.

Mitsuru makes a remark on Souma just sitting thinking quietly since they come back from Erina's place the day before, he suggest Souma reads the T.S. since it has info on the judges.

Souma reads that Gin, Hinako, and Fuyumi are being part of the judges (and the rest are supposed to be other former elite ten top 5 alumni).

Souma remembers that Hinako's assignment theme was making a Japanese main dish, kinda similar to the theme this time and remembers both his and the Aldini brothers' dishes for the assignment.

Ikumi comes visit Souma to give her some gift, she gives us some tsundere moments before leaving.

Souma opens the gift and it has a lot of different meat parts, he then takes out one that looks weird (kinda like it's enveloped in banana or corn leaves or something like that) and thinks he couldn't really use that for a stew.

And enlightment time comes, Souma has flashbacks to what Erina said, Mitsuru being fat after eating everything, and this last meat, he then thanks Mitsuru and tells him coverage time is over and closes the door on him. (yeah, take that!! XDDD)

The days pass, we see some panels telling us what happened with Souma and Mitsuru those days and even one with what Megumi did for Souma.

And we jump straight to the day of the semifinals. Fumio-san and the judges from last round are among the viewers.

Souma comes inside barely in time and Mitsuru asks him why, Souma said he had some "business".

Mitsuru asks Souma if he came up with a way to defeat Subaru to which Souma answers "Dunno", he then remarks that he's done everything he could and that now he'll just enjoy it.

Souma comes out to the hall under a big cheer (what a difference to his first appearance in a shokugeki XD), Megumi, Yuuki, Ryouko, Ikumi, and Erina are shown to be watching the match too.

We get a brief panel of Mimasaka getting fired up.

And lastly, we get to see the Aldini brothers, Isami tells Takumi that Souma came by and left this message "Watch my match".

And that's it, it's shokugeki time next week!!!


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yes. epic setup and chapter after will be the start. i'm kinda glad they're not dragging the prep more.


----------



## Virys (Aug 30, 2014)

Chinese The Gamer Ch.52


----------



## Ender (Aug 30, 2014)

dat serious game face


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2014)

Off topic:
Saw a hisasi mango earlier.  (haven't read it yet, though)
It's good to see other doujin artists to draw legit mango. 
At least, the good ones.


----------



## Virys (Sep 6, 2014)

Chinese Chapter 53


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. There, we meet yet another Tootsuki Alumis, this time there are 2 girls joining Doujima &t he gang. One is the begrudging slim Spanish restaurant owner, the other one is a shy busty owner of the candy shop. Both were juniors of the Tootsuki Alumni, & for odd reason, one of them can't get alogn to either Hinako nor Fuyumi. Who are these girls and can their judgement make a professional ones

2. It is pretty obvious that Erina would like to see Soma fail. Erina has thought that one bite of the dish could being the first and best impression. With that critic, she thought that Soma would be in defeat. Little did she realized however, is Soma used the Ox tail and his method for the cooking also similar to Hisako! Could Soma's ox-tail and the sauce have proven Erina wrong about Soma again?

3. Uh-oh, guess who has a same idea! Not only Subaru capable to get track to Soma, with similar ingredients, he also has his trump item for his further upgrade to "surpass" the Yukihira Genius. Could this be extreme an disadvantage to our hero? Is Subaru's unknown item would forshadowing Soma's doom?Will Soma becoming Subaru 101st victim just like others before him? Can the Stalker King's method sending Soma into his early retirement? Most importantly, how would Soma gonna dresponse in order to reverse his ill-fate? This is the battle between the plagiarized dish and original dish!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 6, 2014)

The author isn't even trying to hide Souma's obvious win.
That Bankei guy(Mimasaka on the cover) apparently lost after collecting 999 swords.

 Mimasaka has taken 99 kitchen tools, so the result is even more obvious with the parallel.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, I hope nobody is expecting Souma to lose and give up his cooking career?  The match was settled the moment he raised the stakes so high.  

But it seems that going to Erina was the right choice as he seemingly figured something out.

Can anybody tell what the mystery meat is supposed to be? 

I predict that it will look like Subaru managed to trace and improve on Souma recipe right until the letter's trick is revealed.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 6, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Well, I hope nobody is expecting Souma to lose and give up his cooking career?  The match was settled the moment he raised the stakes so high.
> 
> But it seems that going to Erina was the right choice as he seemingly figured something out.
> 
> ...




Well, he was copying Souma, not Meatgirl.
So he shouldn't have been able to predict that type of meat being used, since Souma didn't think of that.

The meat is impossible to predict, since we cant even see it through the wrapping, imo.


----------



## Space (Sep 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think there's a 99,9% chance that the reporter kid placed cameras and bugs all over the kitchen. Subaru could see each and everything that happened in that kitchen, so the ox tail meat was not something he thought of. However, Souma wasn't lying when he said he didn't know what his dish would become. He will also move according to his opponent's moves.

Something else, Subaru won 100 times, not 99 times.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 6, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its possible.

I forgot the mezzaluna wasn't counted among the 99.
My bad.

Also the chapter is out, so why are you using spoilers?
Oh Ironic


----------



## Space (Sep 6, 2014)

^ That's chapter 84, spoilers are for chapter 85 ;-)


----------



## Ender (Sep 6, 2014)

the pressure is intence


----------



## Jirou (Sep 6, 2014)

I might shed a few tears when _plot twist_: Souma loses in the match. Because if he does, and he stops cooking, this _might_ be the end of series. But nah, I don't really think that'll happen though. On the other hand, I'm really excited to see what Souma will do with his cooking this time.



Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The probability that this might actually happen gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 7, 2014)

Great set up chapter.

Souma is definitely gonna win.

Erina is cute with the manga stuff.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 7, 2014)

Jirou said:


> this _might_ be the end of series.




One of the editors was saying that a series would end unexpectedly this month.....


No, Souma is going to win but it should be interesting to see what both of them come up with.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 7, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> One of the editors was saying that a series would end unexpectedly this month.....
> 
> 
> No, Souma is going to win but it should be interesting to see what both of them come up with.



Turned out to be KnB so I think SnS is in good hands.


----------



## Ender (Sep 9, 2014)

KnB?? I thought it was Kenichi :S


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 10, 2014)

Chap 85 is out.


Its mostly setup with some interactions between the judges, though.


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2014)

I have bad side character memory some times, was that oppai judge shown before or she new?


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 10, 2014)

She's a new character.


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2014)

thats good then, I was worried about the possibility of not having remembered that ample chest


----------



## Patrick (Sep 10, 2014)

Wonder what will happen now. I'm afraid Soma will pull some shit about cooking with your heart or something instead of actually outmanoeuvring Mimasaka. Really hope this doesn't happen.


----------



## Space (Sep 10, 2014)

I told myself before to not read this manga when I was hungry... gotta remember that. This chapter is really interesting, love the concept of 3rd and 1st bite, gotta remember that too for future reference.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I told myself before to not read this manga when I was hungry... gotta remember that. This chapter is really interesting, love the concept of 3rd and 1st bite, gotta remember that too for future reference.



I always read it while eating something heavy.

What's that shit the ^ (use bro) pulled out? I bet it's some A5 beef or something blander than the tail so that it won't clash with the tail meat's gelatin.


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Wonder what will happen now. I'm afraid Soma will pull some shit about cooking with your heart or something instead of actually outmanoeuvring Mimasaka. Really hope this doesn't happen.



I think somewhere in the tail meat thing might be a trap for the other dude ...


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2014)

Erina-sensei explains it all!

So that what she meant! Well looking back, this makes perfect sense. And man, she sure knows her stuff.

I love how surprised she is that he actually understood what she meant. Stupid Souma, stop being better than she gives you credit for!


Totally not surprised that it seems like Subaru has him figured out. It'll probably look like he'll win in the next chapter until Souma does something incredible.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 10, 2014)

I kinda like the fact that only Doujima is the only first seat from past generations that we have seen.

Hope they take part on a future arc


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I kinda like the fact that only Doujima is the only first seat from past generations that we have seen.
> 
> Hope they take part on a future arc



Shinomiya was also a first seat.


----------



## OS (Sep 10, 2014)

you could hear the water crash in erinas ovaries when souma looked at her


----------



## Ender (Sep 11, 2014)

i think sharingan-dude will go way beyond the scope of the theme with his "improvements", to the point where it's a hindrance instead of helping.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm really annoyed at biker dude.


----------



## Space (Sep 11, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'm really annoyed at biker dude.



No need to be. His character stands as a metaphor to out-do yourself, to perfect whatever you're making, always think of ways to improve the dish no matter what it takes. He's like mirror Link, but more interesting.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> No need to be. His character stands as a metaphor to out-do yourself, to perfect whatever you're making, always think of ways to improve the dish no matter what it takes. He's like mirror Link, but more interesting.



Exactly this.

Why do I have the feeling that Timid Big Chested girl was only introduced for the coming stew-gasms that are forthcoming?


----------



## haegar (Sep 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Why do I have the feeling that Timid Big Chested girl was only introduced for the coming stew-gasms that are forthcoming?


 probably. good thing. tasty 


 wonder if we will see her tentacle raped by beef tails


----------



## Virys (Sep 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokugeki no Soma 86 - Garniture

We begin with a small scene about Subaru learning Soma is using Tail meat from a PC and thinking he must have thought up something after going to Erina.

The lump of meat is revealed to be smoked bacon.

(the cover page features Erina comfortably reading her manga <3<3<3<3<3)

Erina reveals that Souma's stew is one that's strained before serving which would leave only meat and sauce which would be too simple.
Because of that, she concludes the bacon is to be used as garnish, which makes sense as she mentions it's one of the common garnishes for a beef stew.

Some spectator asks what the smoking chips he used are to which Subaru answers it's "Mesquite".
Most of the characters don't know this tree, Shun explains it's a tree native to South US and its chips are commonly used there but not in Japan.
Subaru adds that he added brown cane sugar, sage, nutmeg, and bay leaf to a pickling mix he used to pickle the bacon to further improve the flavor.
Yuuki asks why the hell is Subaru so knowledgable about smoking and compares his skills/knowledge with Shun's which doesn't please the latter much.

Sonoka points Souma doesn't look like he has any special garnish and Taki once again declares he won't ever win this like that.

Mitsuru starts wondering how did Subaru get to learn all that when Souma made the kitchen off-limits.
Subaru then approaches Mitsuru and recommends him to change his password to a stronger one (he had his birthday as password).

We then get a small flashback on Mitsuru writing his article.

We return to the match and Mitsuru notices Subaru peeked at his PC (you don't say).
Subaru points that he had other ways to go through this but thanks Mitsuru for making his job easier.

We then get a flashback to Ikumi and Megumi trying to win waifu points with Souma.

We return to the match and Mitsuru starts blaming himself. (he should be ashamed XD)

Souma's waifus (Megumi and Ikumi) and Yuuki start panicking and then Souma brings out a big cooler-box.

Souma calls out on Taki which surprises her.
Souma tells her he'll listen to her complaints after he serves his dish.
He then proceeds to cook many other pieces of many other different parts of beef, the ones mentioned are fillet, tongue, tripe, and cheek.
All the audience wonders what the hell is Souma trying to do to which he just says that he's about to take the judges to the Beef Amusement Park.
After some confusion from our new judges, the waifus, and Subaru, we get a final scene illustrating what Souma said.

The End XD


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Why do I have the feeling that Timid Big Chested girl was only introduced for the coming stew-gasms that are forthcoming?



The cook judges actually seem to be reoccurring characters rather than just filler. I think they may eventually be brought back as opponents.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> you could hear the water crash in erinas ovaries when souma looked at her



Don't be silly, it's not like she wants to taste his meat or anything! B-baka...


----------



## Virys (Sep 12, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sorta looks like he made him anticipate what he would do next, only in such a way that douchbag is one step ahead while he himself alrdy was on step2? oh well I dont care it was clear how this would end. only thing that matters was that tasty tasty erina page2


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So instead of 1x 1st bite, Souma introduces the multiple 1st bites. Interesting...


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So instead of 1x 1st bite, Souma introduces the multiple 1st bites. Interesting...



explain plz? you can read the scan?


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2014)

haegar said:


> explain plz? you can read the scan?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No I can't, but I read the spoiler that virys posted earlier. Souma is preparing all kinds of different beef parts and since it seems all of them will have different taste and texture, you will also get a different experience from all of them. Hence why I said multiple 1st bites.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2014)

Souma the joker


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 14, 2014)

Erina looked like she got turned on reading the Shoujo manga.

And holy crap, I seriously love the imagery drawn sometimes. Ahahaha the amusement park.


----------



## Virys (Sep 14, 2014)

Chapter here


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 14, 2014)

Souma's about show that arrogant alumni who's boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2014)

Meat Laaaaaaaaaand!!


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Shozan (Sep 14, 2014)

that kind of meat he's using it makes me thing he's going for a Mondongo. If he does that I'm fucking marking out! 

Also, nice touch to have the American boy use stuff common to the U.S. for his recipe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2014)

lol, it was beyond obvious that the information that student reporter gathered would be used by the opponent.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 15, 2014)

Choo Choo, All abroad the Meat Train! 

I have this suspicion that Souma knew that Subaru will steal whatever info Mitsuru gathers and used that to his advantage.

Also, cute Erina is cute.


----------



## Virys (Sep 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Space (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't wanna be spoiled this time >_<


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2014)

dis gonna be tasty


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 20, 2014)

That first panel


----------



## Virys (Sep 21, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2014)

And I was here thinking those super meat wrestlers were from Souma?s dishes but they turned out to be Mimasaka?s


----------



## Ender (Sep 21, 2014)

should have realized. Souma always presents second


----------



## haegar (Sep 21, 2014)

that dont mean those poses were bad though 

given the amount of various meat souma added im thinking next weeks souma food rape gonna be symbolized by a beef gangbang on the judges


----------



## Space (Sep 22, 2014)

Urgh... the wait is killing me making me hungry


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 24, 2014)

i want the translations now!! I can't bare to not know what's happening other then souma about to kickass


----------



## Virys (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 25, 2014)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 

I fucking love this manga


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Virys (Sep 26, 2014)

Summary

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokugeki no Soma 88 - ~Dreamland~

Souma presents his dish, the "Yukihira Style Beef Stew ~Autumn Election Special~"

Souma's dish is a bowl with the stew which has many pieces of different parts of meat, vegetables, and mushrooms
Taki mentions she's never seen such a beef stew only to be interrupted by Souma who says the extra meat is only garnish
The polar star nameless guys mention how unorthodox Souma's dish is and how much liberty he took with it

Subaru mentions it's just a jumble of many ingredients which won't be able to win against his carefully planned dish

Hinako and Sonoka praise the dish's smell and looks before the tasting begins

Ikumi and Megumi are visibly restless and we get a flashback on what Souma betted

The judges take the first bite which leads to an image of them riding a roller coaster

Taki says the dish is great and elaborates a bit comparing the incoming different textures to a thrill ride

Fuyumi mentions how the skirt is especially amazing as he cut it in thick slices rather than thinner ones to preserve more meat juice
She also mentioned that Souma carved a grid pattern on the skirt's surface so that it got a different texture when frying it on the shichirin
She mentions that the dish looks like a jumble on the first glance but it's an attraction built by adequately preparing each ingredient

Subaru is evidently surprised since he didn't expect an improvised dish to be so complete

Souma tells Subaru that he also thought about adding strength to the flavor by using smoked bacon or other strong ingredients but he eventually didn't as that wouldn't really get to the flavor he wanted
Souma says a sharp flavor is no good as that wouldn't be his dish
He later mentions that putting many different ingredients and flavors on top of a dish was the image he had

Sonoka mentions Souma's dish is really original in that it has a multilayered flavor spread in it
She asks Souma how did he think of this dish to which Souma answers saying he got the inspiration from another dish and he only got the full idea that morning
Taki wonders what kind of dish would that model be
Souma then says it came from Chikuzenni (google it)

All the audience is surprised (if you google chikuzenni you'll understand why)
Mitsuru mentions that chikuzenni is a rather homely dish but Souma says that's not really true
Souma says that pros boil every ingredient for chikuzenni individually to bring out the best of them and later carefully arrange the dish
The polar star girls mention how "Yukihira"(the restaurant)-like chikuzenni is

Subaru furiously asks how could he do that when he was supposed to have emptied his mind to improvise
Souma says he never said he was improvising and that he was thinking about how to make his dish until and even after the match started
He ellaborates and mentions he built it up in his mind taking all of his experiences so far in account
He then mentions that he thought such a feat was impossible for someone like Subaru who just investigates the opponent's dish and takes it only one step further

Subaru is astonished at finding a realm his perfect trace can't reach

Gin starts a monologue on how Souma was the one who kept thinking all the time and how this is a sign of his calibre as a cook
He then starts the prologue to the foodgasm which is the judges trip to the dreamland they would want to stay in forever, "YukiheeLand"

After the foodgasm and its after-effects the voting begins
Souma advances to the finals after all the judges vote for him


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat amusement park foodgasm


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2014)

Goddammit 87 finally comes out and I come in this thread to discuss it only for the spoiler I click on to be from 88.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 26, 2014)

I didn't read the spoilers.

About 87:

Well, so that was Subaru plan, crush Souma improvisation with the weight of his preparation. Doesn't look like it'll work out.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2014)

88 is out at Casanova Scans!

I fucking love the amusement park gasm.

I also love the difference in calligraphy between the judges. It reflects their persona in a way and I thought it was a nice touch to their character.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I also love the difference in calligraphy between the judges. It reflects their persona in a way and I thought it was a nice touch to their character.



That's the kind of detail that almost flies completely over my head.


----------



## Ender (Sep 30, 2014)

Link for the lazy 

Link removed


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> That's the kind of detail that almost flies completely over my head.



Well, I'm glad to inform


----------



## Rax (Sep 30, 2014)

One day you will eat a meal that makes you all BFFs


----------



## Ender (Sep 30, 2014)

dude got owned. but we expected that. but i love Souma's idea for the dish. It definitely had the Yukihara flair


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 30, 2014)

This might be the best reaction to food yet.

And awww yeah Souma wins by a landslide.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 30, 2014)

laughed my ass off at that BFF panel, too much


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol what i love about this is that we know what will happen but we never know how it will happen.

and again Yukiheelaaaaaand!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2014)

Tosh has transcended the need for lewd food reactions and made me enjoy the normal ones even more


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2014)

His imagery with that lewd octopus in the very first chapter has never left my mind .


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 1, 2014)

He conquered the Tsundere chef.


----------



## Virys (Oct 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 



Picture 1: "I won't lose next time!"

Picture 2: Mimasaka Subaru (12)

Picture 3: "He has cuticles like a girl!"


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2014)

.....what the hell is happening next chapter?!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2014)

Something hilarious and gross...


----------



## Virys (Oct 4, 2014)

Chinese 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Shokugeki victory belonged to . The Stalker King however still disbelieved about the victory. Soma calmly have Subaru tasted the dish

Looks like the Stalker King also from the richest family that. We find that Subaru was originally a sweet boy and even with his perfect trace, all he ever wanted is to gain his father attention. Despite this talent, his father wasn't exactly impressed about it and even deemed. Talking about fallen to the dark side

Back to the present, like agreed in a Shokugeki, all 100 knifes are return. 99 (I am no kidding) students were so moved and headed to find their own respective knives. That turned Soma into a folk hero while Subaru was finally "got what he deserved"

We then see the humble side of Subaru, who tended to quit the Tootsuki and, like , never be a chef in his life. Soma however did not belittle about him at all while tell Takumi to collect his signature Mezzaluna. However, Takumi instead told both Subaru and Soma that he will win the Mezzaluna with his own hands. Afterwards, Soma and give him a full lecturer about the value of cooking about someday, even when you lost your confidence, you will be open the restaurant and enjoying the cooking. That finally made Subaru see his own error and he was so moved that he is.....became a manly beauty? (My eyes will bleed for this...)

Now with the manly scene over, the Yukihira Genius confronted Erina and delivered a strong message: Just one more win and he has a right to battle with Erina,. Like always, because of her pride, the Tootsuki princess retorted that he was still "inferior" despite his unexpected outcome . And now the real challenge is coming down to this last Semifinals match:Two Faced Mad Dog vs The Curry Expert! Which of them entered the final and faced the Yukihira Genius into an epic showdown?


----------



## Shozan (Oct 4, 2014)

next match is going to be brutal


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2014)

oh man. can't wait for the next match! It's a toss up. I know people are "expecting" Hayami to win, but it could go either way, considering we don't even know the theme yet. It would be nice for Souma to have another rival that he hasn't officially faced like Takumi


----------



## rajin (Oct 6, 2014)

*chinese scan 89*
*It's out.

original japanese raw 88
It's out.*


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 9, 2014)

*Chapter 90: *Iron will, steel heart. That's a cool name.
In the center colour, Kurokiba gets some fire imagery and Hayama gets ice.

Chapter shows both competitors preparing before the start: Hayama using a blindfold to train his sense of smell, Kurokiba doing physical training (how does that help with cooking?)

Hayama starts preparing a duck, Kurokiba goes with eel.

Chapter ends with Kurokiba taunting Hayama.

Also, Souma goes up to Erina's VIP seat to chill out while Megumi and Nikumi watch on, buttfrustrated.

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's with the Training from hell?!  Shokugeki no Souma is a cooking manga, right?


----------



## Ender (Oct 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it fits his personality  that's all


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2014)

those two are just too fucking boss


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 16, 2014)

The greatest peanut gallery is born! Seriously, If I had to comment on all the matches, those three would be my pick.

Also, now I definitely want Kurokiba to win. Hayama should just shut up about his nose already.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2014)

Kurokiba is just too boss, i want him to win too.


----------



## Space (Oct 17, 2014)

I think Hayame will take this.

Form a level perspective, Alice and Kurokiba are stated to be equals and yet Alice already completely lost against Souma. So if Kurokiba wins then level-wise, Souma would cook against another Alice-level opponent.

Another reason is that IMO, in the kitchen cooking comes first, contest comes after. Kurokiba is all fixated on contest, but Hayame's passion lies in the creation of a perfect dish, like a real chef. It's somewhat related to what Souma said: even if you lose, you'd have to be there the next day for your customers. However, Kurokiba loses interest in cooking when it's just for grading, so you can't even call him a real chef. I don't think a cook like him deserves to be in the final, let alone be admitted to the Elite 10.


----------



## D T (Oct 17, 2014)

It's pretty obvious Kurokiba will take this match. It has been obvious ever since we knew the brackets. Heck, even before that, it was clear as day Kurokiba would meet Soma in the Finals due to the whole dynamics behind them.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 17, 2014)

Hayama just doomed himself with that last comment


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2014)

Also, side dishes are getting jealous that Souma went straight to Erina.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2014)

Souma needs a threesome with the Nakiri cousins


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2014)

Yukihira Souma is now the property of Nakiri family.


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Also, side dishes are getting jealous that Souma went straight to Erina.



Side dishes 
Giving the harem the D(ish)



Whats next, this manga is a gold mine, a gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2014)

COLOUR CENTER FOR THE CLIMAX OF THE FINAL ARC

link for peeps.

god i really want hayami to lose. his nose attitude is annoying....


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2014)

*Shokugeki no Soma 91 chinese
 this perspective*


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 18, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Souma needs a threesome with the Nakiri cousins



We know Saeki Shun can easily deliver this


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I think Hayame will take this.
> 
> Form a level perspective, Alice and Kurokiba are stated to be equals and yet Alice already completely lost against Souma. So if Kurokiba wins then level-wise, Souma would cook against another Alice-level opponent.
> 
> Another reason is that IMO, in the kitchen cooking comes first, contest comes after. Kurokiba is all fixated on contest, but Hayame's passion lies in the creation of a perfect dish, like a real chef. It's somewhat related to what Souma said: even if you lose, you'd have to be there the next day for your customers. However, Kurokiba loses interest in cooking when it's just for grading, so you can't even call him a real chef. I don't think a cook like him deserves to be in the final, let alone be admitted to the Elite 10.



TBF alice did say kurokiba's cooking transcends logic.


----------



## D T (Oct 18, 2014)

Alice lost against Soma because she did not understand the theme. Not because she is inferior as a cook.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, just as she said this chapter, what she lacks is a strong desire to win, so she just threw together something tasty that fit the requirements without really thinking about the point of the assignment.


----------



## haegar (Oct 18, 2014)

dat raw going down on service like a duck of prey


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2014)

MAGIC?! YuGiOh??! Pokemon?! WHICH IS IT?!


----------



## haegar (Oct 18, 2014)

in any case theres a trapcard in there


----------



## Ender (Oct 19, 2014)

horrible but i only have paint on this laptop so w/e.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 23, 2014)

Cooking is a serious businesses... just like card games. And fanservice.


It seem Kurokiba has a trump card hidden there. I so hopes he wins this.


----------



## Ender (Oct 23, 2014)

gin wasn't affected by the dish.......


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope Kurokiba wins and we get a panel of that awesome tiger devouring the eagle.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm cheering for Kurokiba, but it still seems like the logical thing for Hajima to win.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 23, 2014)

Am I the only one rooting for hayama? He's just such a cool and collected badass.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2014)

Honestly, I was kinda pissed when they showed Kurokiba like a little prey to the Eagle. I know Hayama is the rival of the arc and he's going to win, but come on.

Well, he still got some dignity after that last page


----------



## Virys (Oct 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinako and Mizuhara pick Hayama, Doujima and Taki pick Kurokiba but Sonoka abstained. It will go to three way final.

Next issue will commemerate 2 years of serialization & the start of the finals.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 23, 2014)

GTFO!!!


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 24, 2014)

Seriously? Damn.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 24, 2014)

I tried to not read the spoilers but I cracked.

This makes me happy.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS     there is not enough win in this situation


----------



## Space (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn... so hard to say who's gonna win this round. Still think Hayame tho.

EDIT: Oh I didn't see there were spoilers... lol who could've predicted that


----------



## Lord Hirako (Oct 24, 2014)

Would someone believe if i say i saw that coming?


----------



## Vault (Oct 24, 2014)

Hahahaha wow wasnt expecting that 

I guess both of them will be fodder for Souma in the finals


----------



## Virys (Oct 24, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2014)

I support this turn of events 

also, with this setup I predict Souma coming out second in the grand scheme of things. He still has to grow some more ...


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2014)

Gin is the man to beat here and neither Hayami or Kurokiba made him have an image reaction, unless the author just isn't showing it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2014)

But Souma did with his last dish


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 24, 2014)

Not sure if we are supposed to take that as his being better.


----------



## Virys (Oct 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokugeki no Soma 92 - Firestarter

Ryou tells Akira he's thrilled that Akira finally got into the mood of a challenge.
The audience still believes Akira will win.

Ryou serves the judges his "Eel Matelote".

Sonoka praises the dish's volume.
Taki starts complaining, saying that it's losing by far in aroma and that a guy who's all power can't make anything decent only to be shut up by Ryou who urges her to eat.
This only serves to piss Taki off and make her start a violent monologue.

The tasting begins.
Sonoka mentions that the eel was marinated with cinnamon and red wine before cooking it.

Ryou tells Akira his eel has "gunpowder" in it, and that it'll blow Akira off.

Eel grope foodgasm.
It's caused by plum, which was put inside the eel.
It's sourness literally paralyzes the judges.

Akira tells Ryou that the plum's sourness must be his "gunpowder".
Ryou just tells him to shut up and watch.

Ryou urges the judges to just gulf a mix of everything he served down (brioche, mashed potatoes, a sauce made from what was left from boiling the eel, and the eel itself. It seems Ryou's whole thematic would be making people surrender to their inner desires.
Taki begins a monologue on how he should let them eat modestly with the whole event being a gourmet festival, but can't really resist eating.
Ryou tells Akira this is the moment for the "gunpowder's" explosion.

We see Hinako and Fuyumi gulfing down the food.
Gin's monologue this time (it seems he never speaks XD) is about how Ryou's dish is different from Akira's, Akira's had a bewitching flavor that made you rise to heaven while Ryou's had a flavor which made its prey surrender with a concentrated explosion.

Taki suffers internally feeling she's going from predator to prey which is her foodgasm's theme.

Ryou tells Akira: "I guess you thought you had already won...Gotcha...!" while appearing like a weretiger.

The announcer mentions it's time to vote.

The judges are frozen in place unable to decide.
They make their decisions like this:
Hinako is first, she votes for Akira.
Fuyumi does the same.
The audience is convinced of Akira's win yet again.
Gin votes for Ryou.
Hinako starts pouting about it but Gin just badassly says that Ryou's manly destructive power had a certain dignity to it which prompted him to vote.
After dwelling on her decision for a bit, Taki votes for Ryou.

Here's when things go hectic.
Sonoka says she can't choose.
Ryou gets furious and starts telling her someone must win which brings Sonoka to tears.
Alice tries to calm Ryou down.

The VIP's start pressuring for an answer too.
Yuuki and Megumi are worried about this.

Gin justifies Sonoka saying Ryou and Akira were too evenly matched and calls for the management committee members saying he has a suggestion.
Eizan, Erina, and Satoshi come down to speak with him.
Gin points out that there's a rule among the shokugeki's rules which states that a match that can't come to a decision is to be redone a few days later.
Satoshi points out that due to the busy schedules of both the VIP spectators and the judges that's not possible.
Gin says there's only one way to come out of this situation, passing both to the finals, having the first three-way battle in the autumn election finals.
The chapter ends with this phrase and the finalists faces as the background.

Next time we have lead color pages and the cover but no special announcement so far. Also, there's no mention of the finals actually starting next chapter, but the spread should feature the finalists.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 26, 2014)

Chapter out:

Furry porn.


Verdict is... annoying to say the least.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 26, 2014)

The verdict is great. People keep saying a series like this is too predictable. This match should show that isn't the case.

With these three in one match we should get a lot of intense scenes and a lot of food orgasms.


----------



## Kazu (Oct 26, 2014)

Who's saying that it's predictable?

The only predictable thing that happened lately was the Souma vs Subaru match.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 26, 2014)

You have 1 on 1.
50% chance of having the "prediction" of who wins a matchup right.

>Predictable.
Oh ffs.

The only things semi-predictable are the ones who envolve Soma because of MC status.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2014)

A FREAKY THREE WAY FINAL!  WHO WILL COME OUT ON TOP? WHO WILL BE BOTTOM? 

I UH...fuck...


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 27, 2014)

The last page of Chapter 92 is so epic. *_________*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2014)

I was expecting a decisive result, but we got a tie instead. Well, this 3-way final better be damn interesting.


----------



## Rax (Oct 27, 2014)

Kurokiba shoulda won


----------



## yo586 (Oct 27, 2014)

For being quite formulaic in characterization and setting, this manga really does throw quite a few curve balls.

Still, as predictable as it would be, I really want Souma to win this final. Don't particularly like either of the other two smug bastards.


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2014)

yo586 said:


> For being quite formulaic in characterization and setting, this manga really does throw quite a few curve balls.


agreed



> Still, as predictable as it would be, I really want Souma to win this final. Don't particularly like either of the other two smug bastards.



Nah, I want this to continue for a while yet so I'm hoping he don't level up too quickly. Agreed, no love lost on the opponents but he needs other people to keep contending with. I feel if he wins this he skyrockets too high for *now*

though then again I should maybe trust in the creators of this to come up with more good characters newly introduced as opponents as we move on


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2014)

lol why does people think this will end if he wins this tournament? he still needs to challenge all the 10 best ones in the academy plus it?s still his first year...


----------



## haegar (Oct 27, 2014)

but istn this tournament supposed to be like a real big thing? I guess I dont pay enough attention to cookin levels as im fixiated on foodgasms


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 27, 2014)

haegar said:


> but istn this tournament supposed to be like a real big thing? I guess I dont pay enough attention to cookin levels as im fixiated on foodgasms



Nah.
Winning this tournament just gives you a greater chance to being chosen for a seat among the top ten.
That's hardly endgame material.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 27, 2014)

If the judges had so much trouble making the call, maybe they should leave the finals to someone else. Perhaps Erina since she has the world best palate so she should be the most qualified person.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 27, 2014)

Fuck Alice.

I'm a Ryou man now .


----------



## Ender (Oct 27, 2014)

I think Erina is highly overrated plus none of the seats can be judges I think. They'd be too biased. Do you honestly think Erina would ever vote for Souma regardless of how good his dish is? LOL


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 28, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> I think Erina is highly overrated plus none of the seats can be judges I think. They'd be too biased. Do you honestly think Erina would ever vote for Souma regardless of how good his dish is? LOL




Considering she would have flunked him out of school,despite liking his dish? Nope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2014)

Anime series GET!



			
				MAL said:
			
		

> It is announced on Yajimaya Gofuku Bookstore Twitter than manga Shokugeki no Souma will get TV Anime in 2015. More information will come at later time.
> 
> Source: Tweet
> 
> ...


----------



## Cromer (Oct 28, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Anime series GET!


----------



## haegar (Oct 28, 2014)

*WTF? YEEEEEEEES!!!!*

​


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2014)

I just want the series to go back to being fun again


----------



## Ender (Oct 28, 2014)

WOOOOOOOT WOOOOOOT


----------



## Misaki Yata (Oct 28, 2014)

OS said:


> I just want the series to go back to being fun again



whats wrong with it now? i agree that this arc has been disappointing but im intrested in others opinions.


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2014)

It's just not fun. Besides the 3 way finals it's been pretty predictable.


----------



## Rax (Oct 28, 2014)

Kurokiba


----------



## Ender (Oct 28, 2014)

nah this way Souma has the opportunity to trounce them both at the same time


----------



## Virys (Oct 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The anime was announced but the season it will air, staff, seiyuu, etc will be announced later on

There's a voting for the best "tasting scene" (aka best foodgasm award)

Senzaemon makes the three-way final a reality
The theme is an aromatic seafood dish that the masses are familiar with (so basically, just mix the specialties of the finalists)

Souma goes with Megumi to a fish market


----------



## Virys (Nov 1, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## rajin (Nov 1, 2014)

*93 chinese 

and apparently the proper translation of what Gerard said here confirmed what X is.*


----------



## Shozan (Nov 1, 2014)

> he theme is an aromatic  dish that the masses are familiar with



friend!


----------



## Ender (Nov 1, 2014)

THE RETURN OF THE OCTOPUS + PB COMBO + JAM = TAKOPBJWICH!!!!


----------



## Misaki Yata (Nov 2, 2014)

OS said:


> It's just not fun. Besides the 3 way finals it's been pretty predictable.




That's why im asking why, why isn't it fun? 

I agree the finals is a huge let down, the best duel in the series(due to how we didn't know who would win) ended as a draw. now we get yet another predictable match.


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2014)

Get translated already


----------



## Cromer (Nov 4, 2014)

Translated:
Just read the manga 

(Casanova's messing up)

Thoughts:


*Spoiler*: __ 



No home advantage for anybody, YISSSSSS


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2014)

OS said:


> I just want the series to go back to being fun again



Same... The series has been incredibly repetitive and just straight up boring as of late.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 4, 2014)

Chapter out:

Everyone talks smack before battle but Souma came out on top.

I reckon the election will be over by hundred chapter.


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> That's why im asking why, why isn't it fun?
> 
> I agree the finals is a huge let down, the best duel in the series(due to how we didn't know who would win) ended as a draw. now we get yet another predictable match.



before it was a slice of life cooking manga. Now it's been a long tournament where the wins are predictable and uninteresting. I'd like to know more about the characters before something like this.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 4, 2014)

Ryou asking Alice to rub one out cooking style

Leave it to Doujima to make things interesting, but we all know Ryou will fall behind and it'll be a battle between Souma and Hayama since the latter won't be holding back


----------



## Rax (Nov 4, 2014)

Kurokiba


----------



## Ender (Nov 4, 2014)

Kurokiba had a point. Hayami is just all about spices. Yes they're important to cooking but cooking is more than just spices. It'd be sick if the results are in on chap 100. Plus Souma has an advantage too. Megumi also specializes in seafood. He already has experience with spices from the Curry theme and his main theme is food for the masses. If he practices with Megumi with regards to seafood, he'll have knowledge of all three aspects.


----------



## Space (Nov 5, 2014)

Souma is the typical MC with the best of all worlds. Still, I enjoy this manga for the great food concepts. All the rest like character backgrounds and foodgasms are bonus to me.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 5, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Leave it to Doujima to make things interesting, but we all know Ryou will fall behind and it'll be a battle between Souma and Hayama since the latter won't be holding back



I don't think so.

Hayama seemed like the main rival for Souma in this tournament but clearly Ryou has stepped up to that role as well. Like it was mentioned in this chapter, Ryou tied with Souma earlier in the tournament.  Hayama is not being defined as the stronger opponent here.




> before it was a slice of life cooking manga.



When was it ever a slice of life manga? That term should be used when a series portrays characters living in a somewhat real world or at least somewhat realistic situations. This series has never been about that.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 5, 2014)

OS said:


> before it was a slice of life cooking manga. Now it's been a long tournament where the wins are predictable and uninteresting. I'd like to know more about the characters before something like this.



This was never a slice of life manga. It felt like a typical shounen manga from the beginning.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 6, 2014)

fuck Hayama and his bitch ass scary face! Fuck your curry ass man!


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2014)

Kurokiba needs more panels


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 6, 2014)

Starting reading this recently and it's really good! Hoping to get caught up soon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll be looking forward to the anime. Hopefully we get a good studio.

Also Kurokiba is correct about that spice bastard Hayama. He better bring more than that in the finals otherwise I hope he gets stomped by Kurokiba and Souma.  Spice boy is boring I hope he gets considerably less spotlight than the other two in the finals to shatter his reality.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2014)

JC staff is doing the anime. EHEHEHEHhehehehehee


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 9, 2014)

OS said:


> before it was a slice of life cooking manga. *Now it's been a long tournament* where the wins are predictable and uninteresting. I'd like to know more about the characters before something like this.



... ... That's literally what the name of this manga is... *Shokugeki*


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 9, 2014)

Damn, so much hate against my boy hayama what gives?


----------



## Virys (Nov 14, 2014)

Chinese 95


----------



## Ender (Nov 14, 2014)

interesting chap for 94....wonder what Souma will do? will he unlock the Sharingan and overcome...wait wrong story


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 14, 2014)

I think Souma will take advantage of the fact that the quality of his fish can't match that of the other two.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 14, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get a shocker ending and Soma will lose.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2014)

Wouldn't really matter much to be honest, it's not a Shokugeki with his profession on the line (we've already had that) and the tournament just scouts potential entries for the Top 10. Going to the finals is already plenty of an achievement on this path.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2014)

It's funny how they are trying to pass Souma as the underdog, _third time in a row._ It kind of losses it's effectiveness a little. 


Also, I think Souma will win because "there's more to a dish than getting the best ingredients" or something like that.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 14, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> It's funny how they are trying to pass Souma as the underdog, _third time in a row._ It kind of losses it's effectiveness a little.



I don't know, maybe I'm incredibly dense but it works on me. The first two for obvious plot reasons I knew he'd win. There is plot room for him to lose this, and thus the underdog tension is working for me. I wouldn't be shocked if he did lose, the author seems like one who is capable of that degree of twist.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2014)

But if he wanted to have a twist where Souma loses wouldn't it be more effective to _not_ present him as the underdog? That'd make it more surprising when he'd lose.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe. Either way a loss is unexpected. And its more fun to see him in underdog mode, even if it is fairly perpetual.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2014)

Souma is on the same level as the other two so I agree the underdog thing doesn't play as well here although they do have the advantage in terms of identifying ingredients. Honestly, I don't expect Souma to be a legitimate underdog again until he faces off against another of the Elite Ten unless a new character comes along (transfer student trope).  

Even so, I actually expect the author to annoy me and have him lose just to deny him entrance to the Elite Ten.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2014)

What I wonder about is Eizan. Souma already beat his king of stalkers. Is that it? He said the election tournament would be Souma's downfall or something. Hard to see that happening right now, and Eizan doesn't seem particularly annoyed by it.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, I've been suspecting from some time that Hayama might actually win the Election and then do good on his promise of challenging Erina... only to get destroyed completely in two pages.  

This would go to show that Souma still has a long way to go before he can reach the top. And it feels like it's too early in the manga for him to challenge Erina.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 14, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> It's funny how they are trying to pass Souma as the underdog, _third time in a row._ It kind of losses it's effectiveness a little.




I don't think it's fair to say he is being displayed as the underdog.

The challenges he has to overcome are shown before the match but that's not the same as him being displayed as an underdog.


----------



## Space (Nov 14, 2014)

When it comes to getting the best fish, Souma is legitimately a underdog to at least Kiba. I dunno how Hayama somehow can use his nose to sniff out the best fish, that doesn't make much sense imo. However, getting the best fish is just 1 of the 3 aspects of this final, so it's not like Souma already lost.


----------



## Drizzt (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think Soma can afford to lose. The only one that he can afford is against his father and the Pro Chefs. After all, Soma's father challenge him that if he could not survive and beat the academy - he would never have a chance to win against him. So, Soma losing means that he would never surpass his father. That's where the tension is. And why, Soma is doing these ridiculous challenges. Because, he is not seeing his opponents - he is fighting against his father. He has to keep winning and growing if he want to have a chance against him. He is the ultimate boss. Everyone else is a poor shadow of his father.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

So this chapter was trying hard to make Souma look like the underdog again for this particular match.

Is he actually going to smoke the fish in preparation? No idea why he'd go to Shun otherwise.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, so much for any chance of Souma losing the finals. No way his opponents will be validate in dismising him like that. The writing is just too thick in trying to establish him as the underdog third time in a row, and it has opposite effect.

Also, as I suspected he will beat them by thinking outside of the box and not trying to beat them in their own game.

I suspect the match will start at the begining of the next chapter. Can't wait to see the dishes.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

When they brought up the "rot" part, I thought he was gonna ferment the fish or something, but that would be Ryoko's domain and take too much time


----------



## Space (Nov 22, 2014)

Why has none of them thought of catching some fish alive? Or at least let some fishermen do it for them. It would be far easier to control its freshness that way. Or would that be too easy/cheating?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

Raw spoilers for the next chapter are out as well, looks like the battle begins in the chapter after that.


----------



## Rax (Nov 22, 2014)

About to read the chapter


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2014)

i love his face at the end of 96. it screams "i'm gonna mind fuck you all"


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 22, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Why has none of them thought of catching some fish alive? Or at least let some fishermen do it for them. It would be far easier to control its freshness that way. Or would that be too easy/cheating?



It was explained previously. That doesn't guarantee you the best fish. You are better off choosing from the selection brought by multiple fisherman.


----------



## Virys (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soma seek everyone for his idea for his fish dish, including Nikumi. Don't know what are the methods are, but it is clear that he is going to use that not only maintain with fish's freshness, but also a perfect score .Oh look, Shun is envious and inspired about Soma's determination even with his disadvantages. 
However, they met a problem. Despite all three dishes are tasted delicious, both Soma and Megumi knew well that was not enough. 
While Soma was walking out and thinking for another idea, he saw a drunken Fumio who talked about his failed experiments. Suddenly, something gave Soma a sense of hope and even hugged Fumio as his thanks.
On one morning in the Finals, neither Kurokiba nor Hayama see Soma anywhere in the fish market and as clever as they are, they are curious about our hero mindset and even wondering about his tricks in his sleeve. None of that matters now because the match was officially began and the first two battle chef took out the best fishes in their hand. On Soma's side, he hold a fish which is covered by an unknown coating.


----------



## Space (Nov 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It was explained previously. That doesn't guarantee you the best fish. You are better off choosing from the selection brought by multiple fisherman.



I had to re-read the technical chapter, but what I got from that is what matters is how long ago it was caught, which is up to 5 hours. Any fish frozen from 5-10 hours is no good. Living p. saury could be at their peak if it's frozen up to 5 hours before the match.

However, having said all that, this match's theme isn't just a high class fish dish, it's also supposed to be food for the masses that everyone knows and can/have the opportunity to appreciate. If a dish can only be prepared with the best of the best fish, then it's simply not food for the general masses. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that's why Souma is using fish of a few days old and use a coating, probably to cure the fish. It's not the most fresh fish, but it's a method to make all the p. sauries good to enjoy, if not the best.

Basically, the near super human abilities of hayama and kurokiba will work against them in this match


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally had the time to pick up with these series. Damn i couldn't be more hyped for this final.


----------



## Virys (Nov 28, 2014)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2014)

I assume that?s Alice mom/older sis?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2014)

According to a thread: It's her mom. Apparently she's a bit mad that Souma beat her daughter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Everyone's painting Souma as the obvious loser now. It's also held at night, which kinda makes the fish's freshness a disadvantage imo.



Take my information with a grain of highly aromatic salt, of course.

I saw a pic of the real life version of Souma's prepared fish, it's actually a thing.


----------



## Ender (Nov 28, 2014)

they'll pay for underestimating him   i'm just looking forward to seeing how they do 

Ch.149


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Rai (Dec 1, 2014)

Chapter 97 Digital colored by Shueisha:


----------



## Azula (Dec 5, 2014)

Souma's face :rofl, he is a troll and he knows it


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2014)

Chapter 97


*Spoiler*: __ 



She really is Alice?s mom

I think that those two are bound to lose already for looking down on the ugly looking fish, the defeat will just be harsher.


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2014)

sigh . chinese *Spin off 4 scan*


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 6, 2014)

The whole souma downplaying and underestimating is just making his victory more and more obvious. I don't understand what the author is trying to accomplish with this unless this is all on purpose so that we'll be really shocked if souma actually does lose.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2014)

You know i actually hate how nakiri is being paired up with ryu.
She is mine souma's damnit.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You know i actually hate how nakiri is being paired up with ryu.
> She is mine souma's damnit.



Souma can't beat years of bonding over sweaty, steamy late night cooking sessions


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2014)

A couple of foodgasms should do the trick. 
NTR her already goddamnit, then they'll know who is boss.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 6, 2014)

I kinda like the Alice/Ryo duo, so I enjoyed that little flashback.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2014)

Chap 98

lol he pretty much got adopte dlike a puppy.


----------



## Space (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, ryo is aptly named kurokiba which means something like a black dog. Nice chapter though, but wasn't the theme an aromatic dish? Ryo's dish seems too bland to be called aromatic. Ima guess he will be solid 3rd  place.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2014)

Actually it says it translates to Black Lumberyard.

He was nicknamed Mad Dog though.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 9, 2014)

3 Judges...
3 People competing in the final...


...

Hmm...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 9, 2014)

Inb4 they all get one vote.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2014)

It'll either be 1 vote each or 3 votes for one, assuming the contest ends in a normal way.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 9, 2014)

Or 1 gets 2, the other gets 1 for a solid 1st, 2nd, and 3rd placements. 
Though that'd probably make the one who got no vote extremely salty.


----------



## Ender (Dec 9, 2014)

anyone predicting a shutout?  in favor of souma i mean


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2014)

I love that panel with little demon Souma and ugly looking fish being stared at by Hayama and Ryou


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Well, ryo is aptly named kurokiba which means something like a black dog. Nice chapter though, but wasn't the theme an aromatic dish? Ryo's dish seems too bland to be called aromatic. Ima guess he will be solid 3rd  place.



KuroKiba = Dark Fang.


----------



## Space (Dec 10, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> KuroKiba = Dark Fang.



Thx for correcting me. Naruto's character Kiba confused me, but now I remember dog in Japanese is inu.



On the other topic, they had different judging systems so far. In the first round every judge gave up to 20 points, but in the next round, they just voted for the best candidate. They made sense for both rounds. However, I don't know which would make more sense to have in the final, but if it's the latter, then any of the results will have some sort of bad aftertaste for the losers.

I think the author will want to portray hayame and ryo as Souma's rivals, so they won't be very far off from Souma pointwise to have rematches in the future, in which case the point system would make more sense.
However, it would also make sense if souma will battle the council from now on, in which case a landslide win with the vote system would make more sense.


----------



## Virys (Dec 12, 2014)

Chinese 99


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why are the girls blushing?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 12, 2014)

Possible Outcomes:

-Souma = 3 Votes
-Hayama = 3 Votes
-Ryo = 3 Votes
-Souma = 2 Votes - Hayama = 1 Vote
-Souma = 2 Votes - Ryo = 1 Vote
-Hayama = 2 Votes - Souma = 1 Vote
-Hayama = 2 Votes - Ryo = 1 Vote
-Ryo = 2 Votes - Souma = 1 Vote
-Ryo = 2 Votes - Hayama = 1 Vote
-1 Vote each

Place your bets please!!!


----------



## Space (Dec 12, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Possible Outcomes:
> 
> 1. Souma = 3 Votes
> 2. Hayama = 3 Votes
> ...



Better number them for easier reference. I think it's gonna be

1. Souma = 3 Votes


----------



## Shozan (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pushing for mama Alice to win the porn panel of the year!


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 12, 2014)

Very good manga,


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why are the girls blushing?



What do you mean? The guys are doing the same 

And fucking hell that big ass speech bubble


----------



## Ender (Dec 12, 2014)

she probably speaks perfect japanese when talking about a dish or analyzing it


----------



## hussamb (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder why both of them have there dishes ready although the moon is still in the middle of the sky !
soma still have a lot of time to bring his "dish" out !


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 13, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I'm pushing for mama Alice to win the porn panel of the year!



This pretty much.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2014)

^pretty much.

And lol, wonder what the heck souma will come with. probly next chap will end with Souma finally finishing his dish.


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2014)

it seems like each person is trying to surpass someone or prove themselves to someone  I think Souma has the greatest goal out of all of them, in terms of who to surpass and prove themselves to.


----------



## Rax (Dec 15, 2014)

Dat Kurokiba


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2014)

Makes you wonder what Erina's "disrobing" will be like


----------



## Ender (Dec 16, 2014)

that's an interesting choice to serve...carpaccio...


----------



## Space (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotta remember to not read this manga when I'm hungry. Graahh, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2014)

My boy Kurokiba hit hard but I'll be pretty pissed if Hayama hits harder. If he manages to top Kurokiba while still being all about his spices and fragrance bullshit I'm going to rage. 



Zaru said:


> Makes you wonder what Erina's "disrobing" will be like



Good question. If she does have her own version of it, I hope we see it sooner rather than later.


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Makes you wonder what Erina's "disrobing" will be like



She's going to asccend into heaven and announce the verdict from there. 



Jetstorm said:


> My boy Kurokiba hit hard but I'll be pretty pissed if Hayama hits harder. If he manages to top Kurokiba while still being all about his spices and fragrance bullshit I'm going to rage.



Word, I can't stand Hayama and his spices talk.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Succubus (Dec 19, 2014)

thats griffith vs guts reference..


----------



## Ender (Dec 19, 2014)

he made some kinda bowl dish ...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 19, 2014)

Milf got  ripped.
Ahegao foodgasm incoming.


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2014)

They both finished in just half time? 
Souma would probably take all the time


----------



## Zaru (Dec 19, 2014)

If the fact that carefully picked fish with maximum taste can't be enjoyed "by the masses" doesn't pop up in the judgement, I'll be slightly mad


----------



## hussamb (Dec 19, 2014)

Chinese scan


----------



## hussamb (Dec 19, 2014)

as i thought ... soma really took all his time till the last min, just like the egg exam


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2014)

It's time for the real deal.


----------



## Ender (Dec 19, 2014)

you guys think he made a ramen dish???


----------



## haegar (Dec 20, 2014)

inb4 it wasnt much


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2014)

I expected better foodgasms from Alice?s mom...Hopefully Souma?s dish will deliver,


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 21, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> I expected better foodgasms from Alice?s mom...Hopefully Souma?s dish will deliver,



You know when the grandfather loses his top after tasting a really good dish? Well Alice's Mom is going to lose all her clothes after tasting Souma's dish.


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Ei7r95k5d_Q[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Dec 21, 2014)

The foodgasms look good lol.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Dec 21, 2014)

The art style is good but the animation is ass. Would expect some top level animation since this series doesn't really need that much animation other than the foodgasms.


----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2014)

OS said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ei7r95k5d_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol



meat master gif incoming hehe


----------



## haegar (Dec 21, 2014)

bah that make youtube to gif thing was an utter failure

*Link Removed*

guess ill have to work at this manually whenever im NOT too lazy for it lol. its crappy scene, but hey, I always wanted a nikumi animate set


----------



## hussamb (Dec 21, 2014)

i dont know, maybe soma would be disqualified as they may announce that he was overdue with time !


----------



## Ender (Dec 21, 2014)

that would be lame......if that happened...souma wouldn't risk that...


----------



## hussamb (Dec 22, 2014)

i reread chapter 98, it was clearly said that the duration of cooking is from the moment of a full moon appear till the moon disappear, soma presented his dish at the very last second, so the possibility of being refused as a participant is available, but for sure they would taste it, and most likely his dish would be the best one.
so technically soma would bring the best dish but not in time. 
this would not make him a loser but not from the elite 10.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2014)

Tosh (Shokugeki no Soma) and Ryou Nakama (Isobe Isobe Monogatari) decided to draw each others characters for little thing in an issue of Jump. Pretty funny stuff.




.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, it depoends on what the moon disappears means. They could as well have the whole freaking night since that shit is ambiguous.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> .



This needs to be made canon.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 23, 2014)

Spoilers translation are out.

scan in the comment, page by page


----------



## Space (Dec 23, 2014)

^ Thank you! Chapter was delicious as ususal.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2014)

Hayama>kurokiba. Like I thought my boy hayama destroyed that wannabe badass. Plus after all this is done that milf nakiri will want too have some alone time with him .


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2014)

Souma just obliterate that spices prick already please.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 23, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Souma just obliterate that spices prick already please.



I hope it's not me who always wants to see Souma wrecking everybody else except his father.


----------



## Ender (Dec 23, 2014)

lol everyone wants to see souma destroy him  his spice talk is getting too much.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2014)

-Ender- said:


> lol everyone wants to see souma destroy him  his spice talk is getting too much.



I don't get this. First everybody was talking smack about how he relies too much on spices and now not only does he prove to us that he doesn' need to rely on spices he even managed to kick kurokiba's ass without it.

Even though it's obvious soma will win, I'm still rooting for my boy hayama.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 24, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> I don't get this. First everybody was talking smack about how he relies too much on spices and now not only does he prove to us that he doesn' need to rely on spices he even managed to kick kurokiba's ass without it.
> 
> Even though it's obvious soma will win, I'm still rooting for my boy hayama.



Its because he's an arrogant prettyboy prick, and those are always the worst.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 24, 2014)

Considering the analogies so far, I expect Souma's weapon metaphor to be a gun


----------



## D T (Dec 24, 2014)

He didn't kick Kurokiba's ass. He got Leonara's vote. Kurokiba's got Doujima's.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Considering the analogies so far, I expect Souma's weapon metaphor to be a gun



Needs to be a bazooka or something like that in order to completely obliterate the competition.


----------



## Ender (Dec 24, 2014)

considering the apprehension about his cooking, i wouldn't be surprised if it's a bioweapon


----------



## Snoozles (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been thinking. There's three judges, three contestants, and Erina, the girls with the "God's tongue", conveniently standing behind them... Nah, I'm probably over thinking it.


----------



## Azula (Dec 24, 2014)

Kurokiba's dish vs Hayama's dish
Powerful explosion vs Pin-point accuracy

No wonder Leonara didnt have foodgasm eating Kurokiba's dish, he doesnt know to attack the right spot of the judges


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 24, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> I've been thinking. There's three judges, three contestants, and Erina, the girls with the "God's tongue", conveniently standing behind them... Nah, I'm probably over thinking it.



She will never accept Souma so if it comes to a point where she has to pick one of the three he won't win for sure.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 24, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Its because he's an arrogant prettyboy prick, and those are always the worst.



And beserk mode kurokiba is an arrogant asshole with anger management issues, yet people seem to love him.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 24, 2014)

I am still at my word that soma may win the fight but not the war as his timing may eliminate him.
but looking back at the chapter, I dont know why they shown Eizan face, that made me think that maybe soma dish has some trick from the Karaage arc


----------



## hussamb (Dec 24, 2014)

and what is the big deal of the dean smiling ....
soma made him smile before
losing his powers

!!!!


----------



## hussamb (Dec 24, 2014)

chapter 99 colored

Link removed


----------



## hehey (Dec 25, 2014)

Souma's analogy will have him dual weilding 2 samurai swords Musashi style.....


----------



## Ender (Dec 25, 2014)

it's one thing to lie when it's just her by herself but no way Erina can lie in front of all of them, especially Alice and her Grandfather. He'd probably see right through it. So I wouldn't be worried even if it came down to Erina's vote.


----------



## Space (Dec 25, 2014)

Souma's weapon won't be a sword or a gun. He defeats his opponents with love. Love for food that is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2014)

Or with fists


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2014)

No spoilers for the new chapter yet'?


----------



## hussamb (Dec 26, 2014)

nope, nothing yet


----------



## Ender (Dec 26, 2014)

Bioweapon people, it'll be a bioweapon


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2014)

All this waiting is killing me. We only have one chapter left until the end of the year in order to see the best foodgasm of year.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 26, 2014)

enjoy this for the time being


----------



## hussamb (Dec 27, 2014)

1st spoiler


----------



## hussamb (Dec 27, 2014)

soma did something crazy again :3


----------



## Virys (Dec 27, 2014)

Cover


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 27, 2014)

Virys said:


> Cover



Should have been holding a Ladle instead of a sword.


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> Should have been holding a Ladle instead of a sword.



shigure is the only true spoon monster ! no laddle. period.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2014)

Just reading 100 but dear god Alice's mom. 

Hayama as the "fragrance" cook still stuck to his strength but he wasn't as overly reliant on spices this time around so that was an improvement in itself. Sadly, he probably pulled ahead of Kurokiba with that one.

Looking for what Souma has up his sleeve next time.



-Ender- said:


> lol everyone wants to see souma destroy him  his spice talk is getting too much.



He is just incredibly unlikeable character in a different way than Subaru Mimasaka was. At least the latter was an entertaining troll who put in annoying amounts of work to rile and one up his opponent. Hayama just has mass amounts of hubris because of his reliance on "God's Nose" to guide most of his cooking for him and the effects he expects it to have on people who eat his food.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 27, 2014)

创真的料理是米糠腌制秋刀鱼


虽然评审们赞不绝口
但堂岛表示
虽然秋刀鱼的质量有提升了起来
但在料理的工夫上输给了其他两人


学长小呛一下睿山


要结束审查时
创真回应
"希望你们可以说再来一碗啊"
"我的秋刀鱼料理还没有完成啊 就让你们瞧瞧这个秋刀鱼真正的味道吧"


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2014)

hussamb said:


> 创真的料理是米糠腌制秋刀鱼
> 
> 
> 虽然评审们赞不绝口
> ...



translation or it didnt happen


----------



## hussamb (Dec 27, 2014)

soma bring some rice with fish
they told him he is late " most likely qualified "
at the end he told them that this is not my dish ... 
and he add something to it


----------



## haegar (Dec 27, 2014)

thank you


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Zabuza (Dec 28, 2014)

That means the next chapter will either be really good or really bad.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2014)

Or it means that it's christmas vacation and the usual channels aren't as reliable


----------



## hussamb (Dec 28, 2014)

there are spoiler text here and there, but most of them talking about next week, not sure about this


----------



## hussamb (Dec 28, 2014)

soma dish is sushi


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2014)

the wait sure makes you hungry ...


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 28, 2014)

If it's sushi,then he used the funazushi/narezushi method, a cured fish and old version of sushi.


----------



## haegar (Dec 28, 2014)

comes to thread expecting chapter finds old sushi from few years back  dang it


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Dec 28, 2014)

haegar said:


> comes to thread expecting chapter finds old sushi from few years back  dang it





Hey! don't expect any news from Japan. They are too much occupied at stuffing themselves with KFC and rice cakes right now.


----------



## hussamb (Dec 29, 2014)

where is the chapter !
no raw, no Chinese scan !
even the spoilers are not clear !


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2014)

*DOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## hussamb (Dec 29, 2014)

I hate to say it, but maybe we will have to wait for vis scan in the next year !


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2014)

see above ...


----------



## hussamb (Dec 29, 2014)

here's a review

this what i manage to find 
translate it yourself ...


----------



## haegar (Dec 29, 2014)

more than I could find. more than I c?uld ever translate, too though


----------



## Virys (Dec 30, 2014)

Soma 101 Chinese Extra-game 1 raw


----------



## Space (Dec 30, 2014)

Seems like Souma had yet to unsheathe his sword....


----------



## hussamb (Dec 30, 2014)

we have to wait for next week


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2014)

This is ridiculous


----------



## hussamb (Dec 30, 2014)

the good news that we have a chapter this week, hopefully raw will come faster after 2 days from now !


----------



## Succubus (Dec 30, 2014)

souma is a such troll thats why hes called joker in the previous ch.


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2014)

well certainly looks like he did something surprising again


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 30, 2014)

Samurai Souma.


----------



## Azula (Dec 30, 2014)

Dojima looks so high after tasting it wtf :rofl


----------



## hussamb (Dec 30, 2014)

need english translation now


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

GOURMET KATANA, FERMENTED OVER A 1000 TIMES


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2014)

fermented over 100 times? HOW? I thought fermentation is a chemical process in organic matter that can happen like ONCE? and then it happened? 0.o confused


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2014)

Dat Samurai Souma

But no ultra godly foodgasm as end of year gift?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

On a side note unrelated to the current chapters:

We don't know anything about Erina's parents, and Souma's mother (other than her being blonde), right?
You know where I'm going with this...


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2014)

Zaru angling for that wince...I mean i*c*st angle


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm only saying there might be some sort of family connection that could be a later plot point


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2014)

No family connection Plox. Erina needs to fully taste and appreciate Soumas D(ish)


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

In manga, being siblings increases the chance of lewd activities by a factor of at least 3


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2014)

Especially if they end up being cousins


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2014)

Wait.., Souma?s mom is blonde?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Wait.., Souma?s mom is blonde?



Well it's always ambiguous in black and white


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2014)

In that case, she might as well just be white-haired and red-eyed


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2014)

In many manga, white hair can mean anything from red to green 
But Tosh actually uses screentone for less bright hair colors.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2014)

where's chap. 101??

I want to know how Souma buttfucks the other two pricks with that fish pot


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2014)

nicely put 

also:

"I'll never eat that dish of yours and say it tastes great after"
"btw, did you know we are cousins?"
"you can spoon feed me and do me after dessert"


----------



## Ender (Dec 30, 2014)

it seems the director knew that it wasn't the final dish  hence why he hasn't tasted it I guess....  he's on to Souma's trolling ways


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok so based on the Chinese Raws, he hasn't given them his true dish? Or he has another twist to the dish?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 31, 2014)

Twist to the dish, probably something to accompany it and send them all to heaven.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2015)

101 is out by Casanova scans.

102 will be glorious, I hope we get spoilers soon.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 5, 2015)

Goddammit Souma, stop stalling!


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2015)

Souma is doomed.  

The dish should have been like that from the get go. I bet that's the technicality he will lose by


----------



## hussamb (Jan 5, 2015)

when is the next chapter !
why did they say at the 15th !


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2015)

source


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 5, 2015)

Come on Souma, stop dicking around. I totally see him losing this even though he will probably have the superior dish because he wanted to make a show of this entire thing and troll the judges/audience. Souma losing that way might make me angrier than any other outcome.


----------



## Kazu (Jan 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]l1YmS_VDvMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Come on Souma, stop dicking around. I totally see him losing this even though he will probably have the superior dish because he wanted to make a show of this entire thing and troll the judges/audience. Souma losing that way might make me angrier than any other outcome.



That's what I was thinking after the announcement that the judging was already over. It's like throwing up and making a game winning Full Court shot a second after the buzzer.


----------



## haegar (Jan 5, 2015)

at this point I think its actually gonna work, and like, the 2nd step to his dish ONLY fully pulls of when the first has been consumed that little while ago he waited... something about giving the taste time to develop before taking it further or some shit ...and cause he doing that totally like a boss he gonna get points for it actually 

its gonna be like, he *should* be disqualified but hey, he HAD to do that to bring forth the winning dish so be it ...


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 5, 2015)

haegar said:


> at this point I think its actually gonna work, and like, the 2nd step to his dish ONLY fully pulls of when the first has been consumed that little while ago he waited... something about giving the taste time to develop before taking it further or some shit ...and cause he doing that totally like a boss he gonna get points for it actually
> 
> its gonna be like, he *should* be disqualified but hey, he HAD to do that to bring forth the winning dish so be it ...



This happens a lot actually. Developing the taste while eating a dish allows for a different kind of experience. 
Reminds me when I went on a trip and went to this shaddy restaurant and they brought Limpets and a grill to the table and told me to try them out.
I did and they tasted nice.
A few minutes later after I finished eating them, they brought a second round of Limpets but this time they brought this lemon sauce and told me to grill them pour the sauce over them after and then eat.
I tell you it was probably the most fucking delicious piece of seafood I've ever tasted in my entire life, so good that I keep wishing to go back to that very same shady restaurant every year (even thugh the cost of the trip is too expensive).


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2015)

So no spoilers or anything so far?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2015)

Next week maybe.


----------



## haegar (Jan 10, 2015)

but im so hungry ... gimme hors d'oeuvres at least, er spoilers I mean


----------



## hussamb (Jan 15, 2015)

spoilers are out
the winner is till next week !


食戟のソーマ　１０２話　『創真の"強さ"』


一色は城一郎から
ソーマには定食屋の技術しか仕込まなかったと聞かされるが
それでもソーマから光る何かを確信していた

入学式の大見得のせいか、遠スポはソーマを叩けば叩くだけ売れる状態

ソーマの出したスープをご飯にかけて食すと、総帥の衣服が粉々に
スープの正体は豆乳に味噌とチーズを加えコトコト煮込んだもの
さらにカリカリ梅の塩味がさらなる食欲をかきたてる

城一郎がソーマを認める点、それはどんな天才に負かされても
決してへこたれず足りない部分に向き合う強さ

金色の稲穂垂れる田園で
在りし日の(？)良人と抱き合うレオノーラのイメージ(※全裸ではない)
ソ｢お粗末……！｣
総｢これにて審査は終了だ！　さぁ…判定である!!｣

■力を出し尽くした！/全てをやり尽した!!/次号、優勝者決定!!!

ちなみにジャンプ８号の掲載順↓


----------



## Ender (Jan 15, 2015)

damn it someone translate 

and don't bother with that google crap


----------



## Space (Jan 15, 2015)

Darnit, google translate is indeed crapper than crap.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2015)

This waiting is killing me ffs.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Chapter, hurry up pls.

The wait is killing me


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2015)

The taste reaction visualization this time is ... something else.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 16, 2015)

Chapter 17

full raw


----------



## hussamb (Jan 16, 2015)

is it ok to have an eggshell in the dish ?


----------



## hussamb (Jan 16, 2015)

and no foodgasem .... and I think the reactions from the previous 2 dishes were much bigger


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2015)

So Souma won seemingly.


----------



## Ender (Jan 16, 2015)

damn. can't wait for the translation   really looking forward to the convo with isshiki and his dad


----------



## Space (Jan 16, 2015)

Could the eggshell be his doom? I'd not like that, because so far, mistakes have not played any role in the manga yet. It would be a pretty cheap device.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 16, 2015)

I was expecting such a huge foodgasm and instead we got this running in the field of flowers scene.

Meh.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't really see the problem with this reaction.
In fact, i actually like it.
Seems like we're going towards more emotionally based reactions rather than flimsy foodgasms.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2015)

Ugh, I'm dying to know what they are talking about. I didn't mind the foodgasm this time around either. I kind of look at it as the quality of his food/cooking skills going up.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 17, 2015)

He won?

If so holy shit lol. If he won I can't wait to see the other 2 reacting.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 18, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I don't really see the problem with this reaction.
> In fact, i actually like it.
> Seems like we're going towards more emotionally based reactions rather than flimsy foodgasms.



AGREE!  
But I honestly am not used with Shokugeki no Souma without foodgasms.


----------



## D T (Jan 19, 2015)

That last chapter propping up Soma as that guy who never stop trying and hence why he was going to win was hilarious as fuck. It's not like Kurokiba is just like that. Yet, there was no speech about that.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2015)

no, i don't think that's Souma's advantage. It's more than just not giving up. It's innovation to the extreme. Seeing possibilities where there aren't any and being able to make them work.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 20, 2015)

The studio that animates Gourmet girl graffiti needs to be the studio for the shokugeki no souma anime.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 20, 2015)

Chapter 151-152


chapter is out


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 20, 2015)

TBH this didn't feel like soma's usual victories. There's a chance the author might want to suprise us and let hayama(the real rival of this arc not kurobitch) win.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 20, 2015)

^If that happens, Soma goes 2nd place like his daddy-o


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2015)

Hayama isn't the sort of character that can hang around Souma as a rival. Cooking skills aside, they have little chemistry (friendship, rivalry or other) together.


----------



## haegar (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder, might indeed turn into a moral victory(winning over majority of students respect) while not getting first place?

if they call this a tie it would be the cheap way out I guess, cant rly see that  - though in terms of the dishes they presented and the judges' reactions, I cannot rly see any of them being clear no1

he didnt say *it wasnt much* but might just be a redherring tease


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 20, 2015)

This manga is doing the hard work/underdog thing the correct way. The message of this chapter has weight behind it , and I bet we'll see the level of cooking in the school skyrocket as the other students get inspired by Souma's fearlessness and never give up attitude. 

Even if he loses I'm satisfied.


----------



## haegar (Jan 20, 2015)

true, makes sense that way with the background of his dad talking about how souma rolls ...


----------



## Jirou (Jan 20, 2015)

"_Again with the dirt-cheap, grocery store junk food!_" LOL. Souma never fails to surprise either the judges or the audience and it's really nice to have a look at what his father thinks about him. Ahhh~ and all those are why I like Souma so much.



Vermilion Kn said:


> This manga is doing the hard work/underdog thing the correct way. The message of this chapter has weight behind it , and I bet we'll see the level of cooking in the school skyrocket as the other students get inspired by Souma's fearlessness and never give up attitude.
> 
> Even if he loses I'm satisfied.


Truelalooo!


----------



## Space (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a common trope that the main character doesn't have any talent but still achieves through hard work, trials and errors. Souma isn't any different in that regard.

By the way, I don't know why Souma decided to wait with the soy milk? Was there any added value it that? He could really be disqualified for that because it might be considered cooking and therefore too late since the moon already passed the stadium.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2015)

Eizan getting schooled about why Souma is special is cool and all but I say no to this moral victory bullshit. Anything less than a Souma victory is unacceptable to me. 

Whether through technicality or because his dish really was inferior, a loss here is just going to be a bad taste in my mouth. Given all that exposition we just had, this should be where Souma comes out on top and beats the so-called geniuses of his year by obtaining something that they couldn't sans Nakiri Erina.

Also with Alice's mom reminiscing like that, I wonder if we end up seeing her father pop up in the next arc?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 20, 2015)

There's wiggle room; it could well be said that Souma undisputably had the best dish...but he didn't serve it until after the time limit. So two winners?


----------



## hussamb (Jan 20, 2015)

soma used the same trick that his dad used 

Chapter 151-152


----------



## Space (Jan 20, 2015)

Though both bases are from soy milk, his dad's soup base was vegetarian or even vegan, while souma's soup had cheese in it, making it easier to be more flavorful. Still interesting find though :-D


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2015)

The lack of reaction from Doujima is telling me he's at a higher level than the director... that guy is pretty hard to please.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 22, 2015)

the spoiler which i found state that  Hayama won .......


----------



## hussamb (Jan 22, 2015)

>スペシャリテ 

>審査員たちの評価を分けたのは、料理人の顔が見える料理か否か 
>真に独創性あふれる品は、食べただけで作り手の顔が心に浮かぶもの 
>それを作り手への敬意を込め、"必殺料理(スペシャリテ)"と呼ぶ 

>回想：潤がスラム街で拾った少年は 
>潤が参加していたゼミの教授・葉山が身元引受人となり 
>養子・葉山アキラとして第二の人生を送ることになった 
>試験も全部満点、責任感も強く非の打ち所のないアキラに対し 
>潤は彼を追いつめているだけなのではないかと悩みを葉山教授に打ち明ける 

>それは違う、潤が見出してくれたから今の俺がいるんだ 
>新たな地平を切り開く、アキラがいつも思い浮かべるのは潤の笑顔 

>必殺料理と呼ぶにふさわしい一皿、それは… 
>勝者　葉山アキラ


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2015)

It was really obvious he would win after Mama having that foodgasm.
I was disappointed with Souma's dish reaction from her.


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2015)

Fuck this noise


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2015)

This is what you get when you let women vote

**


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2015)

Fucking Spice Bastard this shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2015)

Not like the winner of the final match matters much though, the tournament just makes people pay more attention to you and increases your odds of being considered for the Elite 10 (which probably can't be entered without a Shokugeki or something like that anyway)

I've been saying that as far back as the preliminaries


----------



## Cromer (Jan 22, 2015)

BAH GAWD WHAT A SLOBBERNOCKER

As predicted, loser flags were raised for a reason.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2015)

Kanojo ga Flag wo Oraretara taught me that flags are raised to be broken! 



Zaru said:


> Not like the winner of the final match matters much though, the tournament just makes people pay more attention to you and increases your odds of being considered for the Elite 10 (which probably can't be entered without a Shokugeki or something like that anyway)
> 
> I've been saying that as far back as the preliminaries



This isn't the time for logic Zaru. 

I want to rage and rampage over the fact the most boring character who barely has to put in work relative to his peers seemingly ends up winning. Like he needs anymore reason to be arrogant. I hope Erina stomps his ass into the ground if it comes down to a Shokugeki for her spot. reetwhy


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2015)

Makes you wonder how Isshiki will react after that grandiose talk last chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 22, 2015)

If Eizan doesn't endlessly shit talk Isshiki for lecturing him I'll be surprised unless there is a last minute twist somewhere. Like realizing he won this battle but has ultimately lost the war.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2015)

I want this to happen so much


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2015)

Meh Akira will win then? I wanted Souma or Ryou to be there, the guy barely did anything new.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2015)

I expected this to happen somewhat, after all Curry guy had a higher score in the previous round as well.


----------



## Quuon (Jan 22, 2015)

Fuck so Hayama won?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2015)

Something about his expression is weird for a winner.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope he becomes an antagonist for the series, rather than a rival or thrown away.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2015)

So much hate and I'm actually on his side this time.
In fact i'm on the side of whoever manages to strip the girls out of their manners

...

and clothes


----------



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

